# California drive-by gunman kills six in Santa Barbara



## Joakim3 (May 24, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27556097



> A gunman has killed six people in drive-by shootings in the Californian city of Santa Barbara, US police say.
> 
> The shootings took place on Friday night near the University of California-Santa Barbara, where two-thirds of the residents are students.
> 
> ...




Thoughts on the matter? 

Oh, and for the love of whatever hypothetical supreme being that may or may not exist.... please don't turn this into a guns vs. no guns... shit-storm


----------



## Detective (May 24, 2014)

< --- Creepy as fuck recent video. 



Jesus Christ...


----------



## BashFace (May 24, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-27556097
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you for guns or against guns?  

Yeah its terrible when shit like this happens. This story seems very random until we know more I guess. 

Its weird how this is being explained as a premeditated mass murder but it was taken out on seemingly random victims and killed 6 injured 7. I'm hoping its just luck why a smaller amount were killed then what would be expected from this kind of killing. 

I'm just assuming it was anger directed at the university. Because if someone wants to lash out at humanity with figuratively infinite possibilities then 6 dead and 7 injured is very lucky but also obviously really sad. 

Hope they can work out more because they might not now after he shot himself (well its presumed that's what happened).


----------



## Griever (May 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> < --- Creepy as fuck recent video.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ...



that was just corny. Sounded like he was reading off a bad script, whiny little bitch, it's no wonder he never got any.


----------



## BashFace (May 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> < --- Creepy as fuck recent video.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ...



Yeah poor bastard but obviously I can't feel sorry for him because even in the post hes racist implying that because the guys Indian hes not entitled to what hes entitled too. He has also got self entitlement issues regarding him blaming the earth and not himself for his social issues.  

The terms "short" and "ugly" are more often used subjectively and they are definitely being used like that here.  

He also fantasizes the typical american dream believing that because he has a BMW he should get a hotter girlfriend than the "Indian in a Ute". 

Yeah he lost his shit because he saw an Indian with a blonde girlfriend... The injustice how could the world do this to me.  

Odd that he relies on the typical possession hierarchy and can't understand much to do with people and culture outside of the hierarchy. He believes objects empower you and give you an identity.

I wonder if he's ever been tested for psychological conditions before. It would tell me whether he refuses to face himself and whether he's aware of his ignorant resentment. 

I suppose it would seem like he's the typical mass murderer but most of them kill themselves like this so there isn't much to go off except leading up to. 

Yes. He has lots of hardcore mental turbulence. 

LOL RED REP!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!! NOOB FUCKING NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thats my psychological report on that guy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Instead of ElliotRodger his name should be IdiotDodger and he could've spent his life dodging the mirror. Burned Bitch.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 24, 2014)

> A gunman has killed six people





> The shootings took place on Friday night near the University



With how common place such news has become, all I can say is:

[Youtube]oHqUipinDyw[/Youtube]


In before, if only they had guns....


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2014)

The lack of self awareness combined with his whiny navel gazing and douchebag entitlement issues makes asshole totally unsympathetic, and that's before he killed a bunch of people. Maybe they should create a human relations class just on the slim chance that it prevents one of these turds from going on a rampage.


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2014)

that guy sounds like some anime fans i know...


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

It's hard to get creeped out by the video because of how silly, weak and pathetic he looks, sounds and seems, but his actions put some constitution to it. His video should be a warning piece to troubled young guys. You don't want to sound like that. Even in your brain. If you sound like that with no constitution, you're just a loser. If you sound like that and buy into it, you're one step closer to being the creepy weird psychopath the other people in your life already think you are.

Remember, you can show the world your constitution by dramatically killing yourself just as much as you can by murdering innocent people that aren't stuck in your psychosis.


----------



## stream (May 24, 2014)

Well, at least he's not Muslim, so he's just a crazy random guy. If he'd been Muslim, we'd be talking about terrorism all over again


----------



## Khyle (May 24, 2014)

It seems he was the son of the Hunger Games assistant director.


----------



## Linkofone (May 24, 2014)

Psych problems + guns i guess.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 24, 2014)

His latest video was taken down, huh.

Creepy dude.


----------



## Pliskin (May 24, 2014)

Lol, the youtube comments have people arguing that this is a nice guy pushed over the edge.

Thats how far this friend zone shit has come now. The dude giving the (laughably bad) Hannibal lecture and killing random people is a 'nice guy' put in the 'friendzone' one time too many. 

Im getting to old for this shit.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 24, 2014)

I suspect that most non-Islam related mass murders like these are motivated by sexual frustration and social isolation in one way or another.

Also, dude used to post over at bodybuildingforums and I peeped his how looney he was from a mile away.


[YOUTUBE]9qe7ikxzqe0[/YOUTUBE]

I've never seen anything like this is in real life. His thought process and his speech patterns are right off a comic book page. The videos are like a super villain origin story, except it's not a comic book, it's real life. I didn't realize comic book villains were based on a kind of person that exists in real life...I thought they were just fictional, even comical in a way, representations of evil.

This is insane.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 24, 2014)

135 lbs? Wow.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2014)

What an entitled fucking loser shitbag.

If any of the entire spectrum of the millions of women who fall in your age and language group have failed to get with you then perhaps most of the problem with with you?

This guy is wearing massive irony blinkers.


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2014)

My first thought is "Why is this on BBC instead of local news?"


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2014)

Detective said:


> < --- Creepy as fuck recent video.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ...



Maybe they are not losers and you need to check your own pair of eyes on the world...


Edit:  After looking at at least one video () there you can see his sanity is questionable.  The world is not fair, but it's your own fault for not picking yourself up in your own boot-straps.  You can either be a passenger or a driver of your life.  You can never be in that ideal relationship with someone until you are confident with yourself.

Too bad he didn't get psychological help before shooting up a school (neighborhood).


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2014)

Somehow I ended up here 

pekpekpek


----------



## Krippy (May 24, 2014)

Those activity comments


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2014)

That's taking the "Nice Guy Syndrome" to an extreme.

I know the video is creepy as fuck, but at the same time, it's hard to take it seriously when he felt the need to add evil laughter in his whole screed.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 24, 2014)

A driveby shooting in a new BMW...that's gotta be a first.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

> Maybe they are not losers and you need to check your own pair of eyes on the world...



It's not a reaction to somebody who doesn't date, or doesn't have friends, or has a hard time getting to know people. It's a reaction to somebody building a narrative that they not only deserve these things, but the fact that their deserves have not been given is cause for righteous retribution. And it's almost always a mental illness. That's worth the culture criticizing, condemning. Mockery isn't really helpful, but sometimes it's hard not to be emotional about these things. 

To anybody out there who has had their own frustrations with relationships, or friendships, or socializing, before you start empathizing with this character, remember that you haven't gone on a drive by shooting down strangers. And remember that just because you feel something is happening to you doesn't mean it's actually happening to you. And remember that your feelings are your responsibility to answer for, and not for anyone else to pay for.

But that's giving this too much rationality. You can tell there's something wrong with him pretty quickly.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2014)

Is this the weekly shooting in US thread?


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2014)

his mentallity kinda reminds me of this


----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's not a reaction to somebody who doesn't date, or doesn't have friends, or has a hard time getting to know people. It's a reaction to somebody building a narrative that they not only deserve these things, but the fact that their deserves have not been given is cause for righteous retribution. And it's almost always a mental illness. That's worth the culture criticizing, condemning. Mockery isn't really helpful, but sometimes it's hard not to be emotional about these things.
> 
> To anybody out there who has had their own frustrations with relationships, or friendships, or socializing, before you start empathizing with this character, remember that you haven't gone on a drive by shooting down strangers. And *remember that just because you feel something is happening to you doesn't mean it's actually happening to you.* And remember that your feelings are your responsibility to answer for, and not for anyone else to pay for.
> 
> But that's giving this too much rationality. You can tell there's something wrong with him pretty quickly.



...WTF?  You've lost me.  What are you saying?  Yeah, I've been through worse shit then he has.  He's just making an excuse to think "someone else *other* doesn't deserve it because I don't have it".  

Not to mention it's RACIST.  Surprised no one mentioned that.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 24, 2014)

He was  a total psychopath.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 24, 2014)

Fuck OP for derailing gold tier troll thread.

Anyway, I know his pain but there are others way to get revenge on people, he should of forced them to be with him.

And don't talk shit about him until you know his pain.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 24, 2014)

Might as well join a dating site if you're bad at that stuff, lol. Killing people is out of the question in any case. In the end, it's not like someone is forcing you to have a gf, lol.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 24, 2014)

klad said:


> Fuck OP for derailing gold tier troll thread.
> 
> Anyway, I know his pain but there are others way to get revenge on people, he should of forced them to be with him.
> 
> And don't talk shit about him until you know his pain.



I completely disagree. His quest to get laid was anything but unfair. Look at this guy objectively for a minute: his father was a famous director, he had tons of money, a nice BMW car, and wasn't a bad looking guy. He'd likely been coddled his entire life and never built any character, so even though he had a life that was objectively better than a large majority of the worlds population, he still felt his life was "unfair" and whined about it endlessly. The fact that he was a hollywood kid and couldn't use his dad's prestige to get laid is shocking. He was either gay, mentally retarded, or plain stupid.

Also, the fact that he didn't have any friends is a huge red flag to me. The reason he didn't have friends and never touched a woman is because people (especially teens) easily spot those who are "off" in some undefined way and don't want to deal with them. 

There are two biological reasons for this: self-preservation (obviously) and our need to breed with fit humans, not damaged ones. We're designed to sense mental illness even if we don't define it as such. And we instinctively recoil from the mentally ill for the same reason we wince when we see the disabled. It's because they're damaged and since we're here to breed, our biology has been designed for us to screen them out.

Personality plays a much more important role than we realize. If you can't connect with people or come off to others as strange, people can sense it. This is something other than just being "weird for weird's sake" and doing eccentric things.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 24, 2014)

klad said:


> Fuck OP for derailing gold tier troll thread.
> 
> Anyway, I know his pain but there are others way to get revenge on people, he should of forced them to be with him.
> 
> And don't talk shit about him until you know his pain.



not even money could help him find him someone. this guy was severely lacking redeemable qualities in his personality. He was a fucking awful person and should be remembered as such.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

> ...WTF? You've lost me.



If it's the bold part, I just mean people can be their own unreliable narrators sometimes. People feel all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons, and just because you're feeling an experience doesn't mean that experience is actually happening to you. Just because you feel provoked by somebody doesn't necessarily mean you're being provoked. Just because you feel ignored by people doesn't necessarily mean you're being ignored by people. Just because you feel you're being smarter than most people doesn't necessarily mean you're smarter than most people. On and on. People should have their feelings and take note of them, and experience them, and all that good stuff. But feelings are only feelings. They aren't necessarily reality.




> And don't talk shit about him until you know his pain.



I'm with Marty on this one. What you're saying is true, but only to a point. Do you think he killed people because he couldn't get a date? People can't get dates. There are 22 year old virgins. They aren't killing people. That's an outlier. Do you think he killed people because he didn't have friends? There are people out there without friends. They aren't killing people. That's still an outlier. Even if you take his word for it, you have a good looking non-deformed son of a successful director living in Berkley, in America, who acted out feeling rejected by girls by shooting half a dozen strangers, and Lizzie Velasquez, once called the ugliest woman on the planet, made her live into a motivational seminar. There's no way to rephrase this story with justification, because it's hard to finish with, "Yeah, and that's why I shot up those strangers."

He could have personality problems. Imbalances. He could have traumatizing experiences. We don't know. Right now the story is in our culture as the story of a guy who recorded videos of himself swearing to mow down strangers because he's better than everybody, he's the alpha male, and people deserve to die for the way he feels they rejected him, and if you know 'that pain', maybe it's time to know better.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Somehow I ended up here
> 
> pekpekpek




A heartwarming tale. 
The Cafe makes me forget, that such things exist in the news.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2014)

"My pain is greater than your pain" - Elliot Rodger


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

get a prostitute or something if ur so rich...wow


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 24, 2014)

Arishem said:


> "My pain is greater than your pain" - Elliot Rodger



[YOUTUBE]CGeAMVK75T4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ITpJulVb_q4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

At least Patrick Bateman was interesting. If you're going to be a psychopath, say something interesting the rest of us can ponder or emotional teenagers can write in red in their blood diaries. Say you're the only real person left on the planet and being challenged to awaken into some elaborate Matrix fanfiction. But to be a murderer and trite? Unforgivable.


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

Zezima said:


> [YOUTUBE]ITpJulVb_q4[/YOUTUBE]



i might watch this whole thing.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 24, 2014)

I don't know this guys family situation, but the only thing I'll say is that if I was this guys brother (if he has any),  father, cousin or uncle (cousin and uncle to a lesser degree, but still) I would be completely ashamed of myself. If you notice your kid or little brother has no friends and isn't growing up socially normal, it's your job to intervene and help him out.


----------



## Gino (May 24, 2014)

So tell me how am I supposed to feel about this?


----------



## Rzerox21xx (May 24, 2014)

Chris chan complains about his lack of love life and obcessed with finding a girlfriend and his sanity is questionable but at least he doesn't harm anyone but himself and his self respect. all he does is post videos talking about his egoistical sexist racist views and nudes of himself. Athough I sometimes afraid he will snap due to how his life is amounting to nothing and the constant harassment from trolls. but I don't think he would be able to use a gun, maybe stab someone or hit someone with his car like he tried to do to someone I forgot.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> So tell me how am I supposed to feel about this?



I don't know you should feel but I feel nothing but contempt and disgust.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2014)

bodybuilding thread:        

He was an almost perfect blend of  and , a being too abstract for this world.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDtLpCzKqkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shodai (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Gino (May 24, 2014)

Just another one of society's failed experiments.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Gino said:


> So tell me how am I supposed to feel about this?



Honestly, unsurprised. It's terrible, of course--but by this point, it's not shocking or unexpected.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2014)

We are the undisputed world champions. 

Some choice quotes





> How dare you. My looks are magnificent. I don't care about having a big physique, it doesn't suit me anyways. Girls shouldn't care either... this isn't the stone age anymore where girls go for huge muscular manly men.
> 
> But then again, girls' minds don't seem to have evolved from the stone age.





> I do NOT look like a geek in that video. I look exceptionally handsome in the video, see how the sunlight reflects off my beautiful exotic eyes? And that blue sweater I was wearing is by Prada. Geeks don't wear Prada.





> i cant think of a clearer way to phrase "women need to use their vaginas more", as a public service youre obligated as a woman to help men out stop being so stuck up god


This drives narcissistic manbots to murderHow could they fail to see his greatness?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

> I don't know this guys family situation, but the only thing I'll say is that if I was this guys brother (if he has any), father, cousin or uncle (cousin and uncle to a lesser degree, but still) I would be completely ashamed of myself. If you notice your kid or little brother has no friends and isn't growing up socially normal, it's your job to intervene and help him out.




I don't know about that. I have someone in my immediate family with mental problems, issues regulating his emotions, anti social stuff, and has even mentioned shooting fantasies to me that are worrisome because they have maintained a similar narrative for several years. I can tell he has deliberated it. I don't have much of a relationship with him, but every time I go and visit him I spent some time with him, with myself, and on the phone with other family members wondering if we're being irresponsible. There's reason to do everything you can to make somebody like that get help or see a therapist, get on medication... But the thing is, once someone is an adult they do have control over themselves. It's a hard thing to pinpoint. For every situation where somebody does make good on their emotional instability, or threats, or personal issues, and snaps, there are others where that doesn't happen. It's hard to predict when thought crimes become real crimes.

It's not that I haven't brought this up to him and tried to intervene. But if someone is dealing with mental illness, psychosis, or something else like that... It's tricky. It's hard. I can't even see this guy anymore because it's too difficult to be around him. Everybody notices when there's somebody off in their class, in their family, in their group of friends. But it's not that easy to deal with, especially if the problem is happening to an adult.

Once you notice it... What then?


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Oh look another example of senseless gun related violence. 

I notice no one is here defending his rights to firearms. 

Its almost as if....the gun nut squad only posts in threads that cast gun owners in a positive light. 

How strange


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 24, 2014)

I can not feel sympathy for this person, he is just a horrible being and there's no excuse for that. He doesn't even sound human or seem to show any feelings other than that of frustration.


----------



## Shodai (May 24, 2014)

Elliot Rodger was subscribed to this YT channel 

watch from 6:50 onwards

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITpJulVb_q4[/YOUTUBE]


maybe this pushed him over the edge


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Oh look another example of senseless gun related violence.
> 
> I notice no one is here defending his rights to firearms.
> 
> ...





And so it begins....


----------



## kazuri (May 24, 2014)

> Oh look another example of senseless gun related violence.
> 
> I notice no one is here defending his rights to firearms.
> 
> ...



Because you go to threads where guns saved someones life and post about how they shouldn't have been able to, right?

The problem isnt guns, its people. If they had no guns they would use their cars, build bombs, make their own guns. The problem is people. The problem is people. The problem is people. The problem is people. The problem is people. The problem is people.


----------



## Shodai (May 24, 2014)

The reason he did this was because he was a spoiled brat who had everything handed to him his entire life. This kid had tons of money, drived around in a BMW, his parents paid for his college(probably), traveled business class in planes, attended private concerts, etc. His dad was the assistant director for Hunger Games.

He saw "blondes" as objects, status symbols he was entitled to, not people to have a relationship with, but things to wear on his arm. He saw "lesser males" attaining these "things" he should have and that angered him because, he actually believed that he was "a perfect gentleman" and "magnificent". Why? Because his parents spoiled him. He got everything handed to him, and he extended that entitlement to women, because he was "clearly superior". 

His parents are to blame.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

@kazuri: The problem is both--but Fiona wants to ban all firearms, period. And you seem to want to allow them all, period.

It's funny how moderates just don't appear to exist in the Cafe. For anything.


@He does sound like the generic rich asshole. 

But, then again, he's dead, isn't he?


----------



## Gino (May 24, 2014)

Shodai said:


> The reason he did this was because he was a spoiled brat who had everything handed to him his entire life. This kid had tons of money, drived around in a BMW, his parents paid for his college(probably), traveled business class in planes, attended private concerts, etc. His dad was the assistant director for Hunger Games.
> 
> He saw "blondes" as objects, status symbols he was entitled to, not people to have a relationship with, but things to wear on his arm. He saw "lesser males" attaining these "things" he should have and that angered him because, he actually believed that he was "a perfect gentleman" and "magnificent". Why? Because his parents spoiled him. He got everything handed to him, and he extended that entitlement to women, because he was "clearly superior".
> 
> His parents are to blame.



You shouldn't have had to explain this.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 24, 2014)

The problems is not guns.The problem is that this guy was a fucked up psycho.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2014)

"Gun of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the Earth."


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> @kazuri: The problem is both--but Fiona wants to ban all firearms, period. And you seem to want to allow them all, period.
> 
> It's funny how moderates just don't appear to exist in the Cafe. For anything.



Don't put words into my mouth. 

I have already stated before that I understand a Ban on all firearms is impossible.

I believe there should be FAR more strict rules and regulations.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Regardless of what you believe is possible, those are your ideal intentions.


----------



## Gino (May 24, 2014)

He was a loser.


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Regardless of what you believe is possible, those are your ideal intentions.



In a perfect world yes. 

This world is not perfect, but we can strive to come to as close to perfect as we can.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

RedZ1900 said:


> His last video: [YOUTUBE]MQUW3Km01BM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> what a loser



All right, then.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2014)

Doesn't California have some of the strictest gun control laws in the country though?

Do note that this isn't a "Gun control never works!" post.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Fiona said:


> In a perfect world yes.
> 
> This world is not perfect, but we can strive to come to as close to perfect as we can.



As much as I have to agree with you, that's a very...sappy outlook to have.


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

If one of those people had a gun...


----------



## Justice (May 24, 2014)

Wow.

I don't know what to say tbh.


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> As much as I have to agree with you, that's a very...sappy outlook to have.



Sappy? Yes. 

Right? yes. 

The only way anything will ever grow into something better is to be dissatisfied with what we have already. Otherwise humanity will grow complacent and no innovation or changes would ever take place and civilization would become stagnant and fade away.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

> The reason he did this was because he was a spoiled brat who had everything handed to him his entire life. This kid had tons of money, drived around in a BMW, his parents paid for his college(probably), traveled business class in planes, attended private concerts, etc. His dad was the assistant director for Hunger Games.
> 
> He saw "blondes" as objects, status symbols he was entitled to, not people to have a relationship with, but things to wear on his arm. He saw "lesser males" attaining these "things" he should have and that angered him because, he actually believed that he was "a perfect gentleman" and "magnificent". Why? Because his parents spoiled him. He got everything handed to him, and he extended that entitlement to women, because he was "clearly superior".
> 
> His parents are to blame.



That's one narrative, but there are so many. Everybody has met spoiled wealthy kids. Narcissists still don't go shooting up people. The only thing that seems certain is mental illness. He did mention taking his videos down because his parents saw them, so they might have been worried or confrontational about his behavior.

It's a shrug. There's no way of knowing, really. There are a lot of red flags, red herrings, red colors of all sorts, but it's arguable.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Sappy? Yes.
> 
> Right? yes.
> 
> The only way anything will ever grow into something better is to be dissatisfied with what we have already. Otherwise humanity will grow complacent and no innovation or changes would ever take place and civilization would become stagnant and fade away.



Dear...


I mean sappy as in unrealistic sappy. It just doesn't apply for our country.

Then again, if we had a British mentality as a nation, it might work.



.ProFound. said:


> If one of those people had a gun...



If only. Would've been such an awesome picture:

_"Ahh! My beautiful face!!" _


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Dear...
> 
> 
> I mean sappy as in unrealistic sappy. It just doesn't apply for our country.
> ...



Expecting the majority of people to work towards a better end as a whole is unrealistic? 

I have little faith in humanity, but even I am not that pessimistic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2014)

You know...Hookers aren't that bad.


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

what if he had an account on NF

What anime did he watch?!?!?!?


----------



## Lucino (May 24, 2014)

Actually posted on BB forums with this guy.

Everyone including me could already spot his psychotic tendencies and compared him to Patrick Bateman from American psycho.

R.I.P to the victims, hopefully none for this guy.


----------



## cfnb (May 24, 2014)

Watched the most recent video in his YT channel. He honestly wondered why he couldn't get girls? He must not have watched any of his own videos. 

And all the video names talking about loneliness and "why do girls hate me"... that's exactly why lol. bc he let it get to him and pull him down, wayyyyyyy the fuck down...


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Expecting the majority of people to work towards a better end as a whole is unrealistic?
> 
> I have little faith in humanity, but even I am not that pessimistic.



Expecting such a law to be passed under any circumstances, anytime soon in this country, is unrealistic.


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Expecting such a law to be passed under any circumstances, anytime soon in this country, is unrealistic.



I am not even talking about gun control anymore. 

I am talking about everything in general. 

Expecting this gun loving redneck filled country to do anything serious regarding gun control is ridiculous. 

Eventually the mass murders and the senseless violence will pile up to a point where the majority will finally supersede the minority and force the change through.

In the meantime I will settle for improvement in other areas.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 24, 2014)

Where was JSJ to stop this from happening? Because he would have.



Fiona said:


> Expecting the majority of people to work towards a better end as a whole is unrealistic?
> 
> I have little faith in humanity, but even I am not that pessimistic.



The US since the revolution, has throughout its history, always been shown to be slow and indecisive to react to change. Most of the time you can find the sort of things in Yurope that have been considered common place and taken for granted place for years - and in a lot  of cases decades – still haven’t found their way to the US.


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

I mean did he even lift?


----------



## Anemone (May 24, 2014)

Omg! This is about an hour from where I live. This is awful!



The Pink Ninja said:


> What an entitled fucking loser shitbag.
> 
> If any of the entire spectrum of the millions of women who fall in your age and language group have failed to get with you then perhaps most of the problem with with you?
> 
> This guy is wearing massive irony blinkers.



^Also this!


----------



## Lucino (May 24, 2014)

.ProFound. said:


> I mean did he even lift?



He said he lifted, but saw no point in it as he's already attractive.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

Hos bodybuilding posts really did seem like a troll. I would have never guessed the guy was serious. Makes you suspicious about some of the more eccentric characters on this forum.



> I do NOT look like a geek in that video. I look exceptionally handsome in the video, see how the sunlight reflects off my beautiful exotic eyes? And that blue sweater I was wearing is by Prada. Geeks don't wear Prada.





> How dare you. My looks are magnificent. I don't care about having a big physique, it doesn't suit me anyways. Girls shouldn't care either... this isn't the stone age anymore where girls go for huge muscular manly men.
> 
> But then again, girls' minds don't seem to have evolved from the stone age.





> WHAT?! I am a beauty. How dare you. Girls should be fawning over me.





> I hate tall men who think they are better just because they were born taller. Who the hell do you think you are?





> Never insult the style of Elliot Rodger. I'm the most stylish person in the world. Just look at my profile pic. That's just one of my fabulous outfits. The sweater I'm wearing in the picture is $500 from Neiman Marcus.



I mean...


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

I would've assumed trolling, though.

What does that say about trolls in general? You can never tell, huh...


----------



## Justice (May 24, 2014)

Wow, what a self-entitled prick.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (May 24, 2014)

Its irresponsible how the media is ignoring his motivations. Does that only matter when the criminal is sufficiently swarthy? This is a disgusting, misogynistic crime committed out of a fundamental hatred for women. 

The socialized backbone for his crime is of course the 'nice guy culture'. You know, the one we're not supposed to care about because its mostly just . He published a disturbing manifesto and posted dozens of misogynistic videos. This killer represents the violent side of the cultural cesspit of self-pity, entitlement and plain and simple misogyny.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

Three bodies were just found at his alleged address. Holy smokes.


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Three bodies were just found at his alleged address. Holy smokes.



Jesus Christ


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 24, 2014)

klad said:


> Fuck OP for derailing gold tier troll thread.
> 
> Anyway, I know his pain but there are others way to get revenge on people, he should of forced them to be with him.
> 
> And don't talk shit about him until you know his pain.



You wouldn't be smart enough to engage in it anyway. 

We know more than enough to pass our own judgment on the guy. He was a pathetic twat. I really can't sympathize with such a spoiled psychopath. I do wonder about his upbringing though...if his parents were too busy making money or substituted it for proper child-rearing. Also how other members of his family handled him too...


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

So I just watched his video for the first time. 

How in the name of whatever gods you hold dear did NO ONE see how completely insane this kid is? 

How shitty of a parent do you have to be to not notice that your son is a sociopath?


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 24, 2014)

starr said:


> Sasuke the character? you're off your rocker



They both creepy, crazy, loveless, psychotic, killers. They sound like twins to me.


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

What I wanna know is where and how this psychopath got his hands on a gun?


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 24, 2014)

"How could an inferior ugly black boy be able to get a white girl and not me,"

I wonder what this says about his family. All that white supremacy had to come from somewhere.

What a little bitch


----------



## Fiona (May 24, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> "How could an inferior ugly black boy be able to get a white girl and not me,"
> 
> I wonder what this says about his family. All that white supremacy had to come from somewhere.
> 
> What a little bitch



So he is a racist AND a psychopath? 

I can't imagine why us girls steered clear of him


----------



## Space Jam (May 24, 2014)

He probably just took the gun from somewhere


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 24, 2014)

Really interesting. I want to read the rest of it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

"Nice guys" who parrot some of these lines should get a cold splash of water from this shooter. You don't want to hear any of your party lines coming out the mouth of a fella like this. That's some perspective. If you don't have mental health issues it's not going to amount to this, but still. It's worth checking yourself.


----------



## Justice (May 24, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> "How could an inferior ugly black boy be able to get a white girl and not me,"
> 
> I wonder what this says about his family. All that white supremacy had to come from somewhere.
> 
> What a little bitch



Like I said in my previous post, what a insane, self-titled prick. I know have a glimpse of how a person with mental illness thinks. No wonder no girl wanted to be with this racist asshole because he had a shitty personality.

I have no sympathy for this clown.


----------



## Aqua (May 24, 2014)

I think this guy probably has psychological problems, questioning his sanity. Though really, it isn't a excuse for his terrible personality and inflated ego, which makes him think he is the "perfect" gentleman, when he really is just a selfish prick.


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

What more is there to say that hasn't been said?

He had no real problems that weren't his fault. He was more fortunate than any of us here. And he fucked up. It's all his fault, and none of us need to sympathize with him.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> What more is there to say that hasn't been said?
> 
> He had no real problems that weren't his fault. He was more fortunate than any of us here. And he fucked up. It's all his fault, and none of us need to sympathize with him.



Meh, I sympathize with him in some sense. He was diagnosed with asperger syndrome and was bullied as a kid. And I doubt that his family did a good job raising him...


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Most of us have been bullied or mocked for some reason or another. It should never be severe enough to do murder indiscriminately.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2014)

Ugh, people like this really should seek help. So here's another example of someone who shouldn't have been able to get hold of a gun. Anyone who talks to him should be able to tell he's not right in the head. 

One of the comments on his You Tube videos: 

"Damn, I almost feel bad for him. He just didnt realize how odd he was and thought that life was out to get him or something. He just needed to go on PUA forums and find some guys from his school or something. I totally understand the frustration! But you cant blame the people rejecting you if it keeps on happening, look to yourself and listen to the way youre speaking! So sad ):"

Yeah, he needed to be even creepier and possibly a rapist. I fucking hate these parrots that run around acting like they're slinging dick all over the place because they read some overpriced book.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Most of us have been bullied or mocked for some reason or another. It should never be severe enough to do murder indiscriminately.



But it is one of the major factors in this case. There are like you say people who have been bullied as much as him or even more but didn't take it so badly and that _includes _people with asperger syndrome (which you should note involves a lack of demonstrated cognitive empathy and can explain much of his behavior to some degree). And assuming that he hasn't had any other extreme experience in his life and that his school was a normal school, *his family is largerly responsible for all this*. You can really tell by him calling black people inferior and bragging about his ancestors being British aristocrats. No intelligent parent would let his kid have such outdated and stupid views of the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2014)

After watching his video I don't feel sorry for him. He should have just shot himself and saved everyone else's family the heart ache. He's clearly creepy to the point that he doesn't understand that he's the one causing his own creepiness. The way that he looks and speaks in his video would be enough to make the average woman creeped out and not what to talk to him. 

He speaks like he's the final boss from a fucking Final Fantasy game.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 24, 2014)

Cbb to watch the video of a narcissistic psychopath, but this kid had a decent face, rich parents, his social skills must've been non existent not to get a partner


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2014)

> He was diagnosed with asperger syndrome



At the end of the day everybody has a reason for doing everything they do. Reasons are worth exampling and talking about so long as you haven't done something so unacceptable that the people around you no longer care about what your reasons are, and that's the line he crossed. Up to a certain point, everybody can find camaraderie for their dysfunctions. After a certain point, it's a cultural bonfire with you as the effigy against everything that's not acceptable. That patterns into every dysfunction and illness we have. You can be damaged by sexual dysfunctions compounded on early life abuse or trauma, and you can find camaraderie in that with other people of a like damage. But when you end up assaulting someone for sexual pleasure that line is cut off and you're condemned, even by people who might have empathy for your reasons or experience before you went and committed a crime.

There's a line of no return built into the culture, and people know that. This guy probably knew that. He was building up to it. And then he shot himself in the head, because a part of him knew that he had passed the point of communication when he acted out his problems in a mortal, fatal way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Cbb to watch the video of a narcissistic psychopath, but this kid had a decent face, rich parents, his social skills must've been non existent not to get a partner



The video speaks volumes.


----------



## Megu-Nee (May 24, 2014)

wow that narcissist meter is off the charts.


Fiona said:


> So I just watched his video for the first time.
> 
> How in the name of whatever gods you hold dear did NO ONE see how completely insane this kid is?
> 
> How shitty of a parent do you have to be to not notice that your son is a sociopath?


his parent did report him a month ago


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2014)

copied off of a reddit, quotes from the manifesto


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Quote 1 - in regards to the bodies in the apartment: "On the day before the Day of Retribution, I will start the First Phase of my vengeance: Silently killing as many people as I can around Isla Vista by luring them into my apartment through some form of trickery. The first people I would have to kill are my two housemates, to secure the entire apartment for myself as my personal torture and killing chamber. After that, I will start luring people into my apartment, knock them out with a hammer, and slit their throats. I will torture some of the good looking people before I kill them, assuming that the good looking ones had the best sex lives. All of that pleasure they had in life, I will punish by bringing them pain and suffering."
> Quote 2 - discusses his family and what he intended to do to them: "On the morning before I will drive down to my father's house to kill my little brother, denying him of the chance to grow up to surpass me, along with my stepmother Soumaya, as she will be in the way. My father will be away on one of his business trips, so thankfully I won't have to deal with him. If he didn't go away on that trip, I might even have to postpone the whole plan because of my fear that I might have to kill him."
> Quote 3 - talks about ending his life: "To end my life, I will quickly swallow all of the Xanax and Vicodin pills I have left, along with an ample amount of hard liquor. Immediately after imbibing this mixture, I will shoot myself in the head with two of my handguns simultaneously. If the gunshots don't kill me, the deadly drug mixture eventually will. I will not suffer being captured and sent to prison."
> Quote 4 - talks about his youtube videos and how a comment from a woman could have stopped him: "I was hoping I would get some sort of answer from girls. IN fact, a small part of me was even hoping that a girl would see the video and contact me to give me a chance to go on a date. That alone would have prevented the Day of Retribution, if one girl had just given me one chance. But no...As expected, I got absolutely no response from any girls." He goes on to say, "Women don't care about me at all. They won't even deign to tell my why they've mistreated me. This just shows how evil and sadistic they are. Oh well, they will realize the gravity of their crimes when I slaughter them all on the Day of Retribution. How dare they reject a magnificent gentleman like me!"
> ...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 24, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> copied off of a reddit, quotes from the manifesto



:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 24, 2014)

Shodai said:


> Elliot Rodger was subscribed to this YT channel
> 
> watch from 6:50 onwards
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]L70tlJNtvDQ[/YOUTUBE]

looks like he didn't view the video on his account, if he did


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2014)

> Quote 7 - here he writes about how he is a living God: "I am not part of the human race. Humanity has rejected me. The females of the human species have never wanted to mate with me, so how could I possibly consider myself part of humanity? Humanity has never accepted me among them, and now I know why. I am more than human. I am superior to them all. I am Elliot Rodger...Magnificent, glorious, supreme, eminent...Divine! I am the closest thing there is to a living god. Humanity is a disgusting, depraved, and evil species. It is my purpose to punish them all. I will purify the world of everything that is wrong with it. On the Day of Retribution, I will truly be a powerful god, punishing everyone I deem to be impure and depraved."


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_DaDQTmkSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 24, 2014)

I don't even know what to say about him anymore. It baffles me that some people can get that broken.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 24, 2014)

I blame the video games, they destroy peoples emotions to pretty much everything.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2014)

This black guy is my favorite You Tube Channel ever.


----------



## EJ (May 24, 2014)

After reading his post just...

man I wonder how many responses I've read on the internet that I considered "troll" post but didn't think they were serious. This is insane.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 24, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> copied off of a reddit, quotes from the manifesto



Wow, emo doesn't even begin to describe this. It's pretty cringey. You can see how awkward this kid was even in his attempts to be diabolical.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 24, 2014)

if only those passer by had Assault Rifle with them at the time of the shooting maybe they could have defend themselves.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 24, 2014)

Still too early to talk about gun violence?


----------



## Zhariel (May 24, 2014)

Clearly he has mental problems. But let's not bring mental health awareness to the forefront.

Let's have football players wear pink socks instead. Cause there's 7 people not aware of breast cancer, and that's the nation's concern.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

^There's a documentary I would post to show how that was a poor example to use, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 25, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Clearly he has mental problems. But let's not bring mental health awareness to the forefront.
> 
> Let's have football players wear pink socks instead. Cause there's 7 people not aware of breast cancer, and that's the nation's concern.



There's no reason Why We can't deal with gun regulation AND mental health issues it's not like the American People can't divide their political will to do b- Oh who am I kidding


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 25, 2014)

His parents should have had him committed when he was a minor as soon as he started showing these traits. :|


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

The problem is a lot of parents don't want to accept the fact that their child could be fucked up.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> The problem is a lot of parents don't want to accept the fact that their child could be fucked up.



Also goes with the "Everybody gets a ribbon at the end of the day" mentality too. Don't want your kid to look less special than somebody else's...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

I've only read the first 10 pages or so, but this quote from another website seems to describe what happened quite nicely:



> "When I got to the park I sat in my car for hours, crying and crying and crying. I wailed with agony. My tears streamed down my face and stained my collar. I couldn?t take it anymore. Feeling the need to talk to someone, I called the only people I had in my life: My parents. I called them both, first my mother and then my father, and I told them both how much I was suffering from my loneliness, and my utter realization that I had no hope of ever having a happy life. I told them that they must be ashamed of me, that I was a 21 year old virgin who is unable to get a girlfriend or making any friends whatsoever. I was not the son any parent would want. My tantrum to my parents on the phone deeply disturbed them, and they arranged for me to see my psychiatrist, Dr. Charles Sophy, when I return home for the winter break."
> 
> Reading through this 140 page diary and I think the main reason why Elliot Rodger became this way isn't about women or sex, it is his absolutely shitty parents and his shitty upbringing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

Reading that Golden yeah if true damn.........


All this talking yet no one has solutions.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2014)

> I told them that they must be ashamed of me, that I was a 21 year old virgin who is unable to get a girlfriend or making any friends whatsoever. I was not the son any parent would want.



Seriously?

Men in most Muslim countries sometimes stay virgin up to 30 years. I don't see their parents being ashamed of them.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Men in most Muslim countries sometimes stay virgin up to 30 years. I don't see their parents being ashamed of them.


America isn't a muslim country. Furthermore you're implying that muslims have realistic standards. There's a thread here where they want to flog a girl for kissing another guy on the cheek.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

Detective said:


> < --- Creepy as fuck recent video.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ...



either a troll or just being plain tarted


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2014)

So he was scared to kill his father, but was fine with wanting to kill his little brother....because he might surpass him....the guy who was killing himself anyway.

The Logic is strong with this one.


----------



## stream (May 25, 2014)

Risyth said:


> It's funny how moderates just don't appear to exist in the Cafe. For anything.


Well, I'm a moderate. And I'm not interested to talk about guns in this thread, because I don't think that it is the most relevant thing here.

In general, people don't post to state they don't have a strong opinion on the subject discussed.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> America isn't a muslim country.



My point had more to do with parent-children relationship of people from different culture. 

And just cause America isn't a Muslim country does that make every parent ashamed of their children if they are virgin? That's fucked up society value.




> Furthermore you're implying that muslims have standards.



You are implying you know anything about them from up close.



> There's a thread here where they want to flog a girl for kissing another guy on the cheek.



I was the one who posted it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> Reading through this 140 page diary and I think the main reason why Elliot Rodger became this way isn't about women or sex, it is his absolutely shitty parents and his shitty upbringing.
> 
> Let's see, a father who brings home a new woman who is authoritarian as fuck immediately after divorcing his first wife, your father's friends are all womanizing douchebags that brag all the time about the women they bang to you right in front of your face, a mother who constantly dated random men after divorcing, a sister that hated you and brought over a bunch of boys home all the time eventually climaxing in the unfortunate luck of being there outside her room and watching her lose her virginity for the first time, etc.
> 
> Make no mistake, Elliot's family was twisted as fuck since the beginning and the one time Elliot finally broke down and confessed everything he was feeling to his parents, they didn't have a one-on-one talk with him but just sent him to the nearest available therapist and have medication which are not replacements for parents, take care of their son, instead.



But he's reading the words of someone with confessed mental problems. There's no telling if his narratives are true, or if the scenes in his manifesto are actually happening the way he feels they are. His writing is really emotional.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So he was scared to kill his father, but was fine with wanting to kill his little brother....because he might surpass him....the guy who was killing himself anyway.
> 
> The Logic is strong with this one.


There's 140 pages about how he got to this. How about you go fuck yourself.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

stream said:


> Well, I'm a moderate. And I'm not interested to talk about guns in this thread, because I don't think that it is the most relevant thing here.
> 
> In general, people don't post to state they don't have a strong opinion on the subject discussed.



I was referring to having a moderate opinion on this issue, but I think your premise is untrue. Essentially, I agree with Fiona about the strict gun regulations, or simply more than the lax ones we have on average here. We don't have to go Britain in terms of gun control.

But saying "ban all guns" or "leave us alone with our guns, government" is just moronic and unreasonable for this nation.


----------



## Mintaka (May 25, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's one narrative, but there are so many. Everybody has met spoiled wealthy kids.* Narcissists still don't go shooting up people. *The only thing that seems certain is mental illness. He did mention taking his videos down because his parents saw them, so they might have been worried or confrontational about his behavior.
> 
> It's a shrug. There's no way of knowing, really. There are a lot of red flags, red herrings, red colors of all sorts, but it's arguable.


Oh yes they will.  You really don't know any people with that kind of personality disorder do you?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> There's 140 pages about how he got to this. How about you go fuck yourself.



In the words of Spider-Man. 

Zero fucks were given this day. Also I fucked myself quite well this morning, so I got that covered.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> In the words of Spider-Man.
> 
> Zero fucks were given this day. Also *I fucked myself quite well* this morning, so I got that covered.



I am quite confused.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

Gonna read this.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> There's 140 pages about how he got to this. How about you go fuck yourself.


but seriously c'mon dude, you expect anybody here to read all of that when most here don't even read the article in the op?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

zyken said:


> but seriously c'mon dude, you expect anybody here to read all of that when most here don't even read the article in the op?


Oh, that's right.

Carry on.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> I am quite confused.



Yea without back story that post would be very confusing. 

Well after much hardship and training I have mastered the art of making Shadow clones.  I think you can put the rest together.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh, that's right.
> 
> Carry on.


you get repped for effort though

and yes his parents were extremely shitty


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea without back story that post would be very confusing.
> 
> Well after much hardship and training I have mastered the art of making Shadow clones.  I think you can put the rest together.



So you finished. What did it say? I can't be arsed to read anything like that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> There's 140 pages about how he got to this. How about you go fuck yourself.



There could be 1400 pages for how he got to killing his little brother so his brother wouldn't surpass him, and it would still be psychotic. Like I said before, it's hard to end any reasoning with, "...And that's why I'm killing a dozen strangers."

Don't see yourself in this guy and empathize with him. He's not the face of aspergers, or mental illness, or being alone, or whatever tragedy makes you feel defensive of him. It's tempting, but I don't think that's what we're discussing.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

_I'm getting real tired of you muthafucka's telling people who to not feel sorry for. you can feel for this guy and still think he's a sack of dogshit for his actions in the taking of people lives it's possible._


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2014)

Yeah pretty much confirmed psycho.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> I'm getting real tired of you muthafucka's telling people who to not feel sorry for. you can feel for this guy and still think he's a sack of dogshit for his actions in the taking of people lives it's possible.



There's a nervousness about allowing some gray area in things like this. I usually don't have that, but here I have been nipping at the bud any time somebody seems to be sympathizing with him. Now I get why people have that nervousness. There's an insistence about it. There are situations people and their culture want to be black and white about, because everybody recognizes that sometimes letting the gray into things loses some of the constitution cultures have to forbid behaviors, and the people within those cultures to forbid themselves those behaviors. That doesn't mean allowing this shooter the right to be human and sympathetic and so on will somehow holistically encourage another shooting somewhere down the line. At the same time, everybody knows it's possible a dysfunctional or disturbed individual browsing through YouTube comments on this guy's upload might latch onto those few users who are supporting him, or sympathizing him, and that feeds into something the culture doesn't want to feed into.

If you've ever known somebody who seems off their rocker and a possible candidate for another shooting, it's surprising how helpful it can be that everywhere they turn, in every community, in television, movies, books, through so many comments from so many people, there's condemnation and negativity towards anyone who commit these crimes. There can be understanding, but that understanding is tempered by a firm condemnation and disapproval.

We sort of sense these things. We sort of sense wanting to maintain a cultural continuity in disapproving of these actions, and maybe sympathizing or understanding in the tiniest spaces between the disapproval.


----------



## Mintaka (May 25, 2014)

Golden I read chunks of it enough to get an understanding.

Wow is all I can say.

It  looks like some people didn't take the signs that their son was  devolving into crazyville seriously until it was to late, and his father  was an inattentive prick.  It's sick as to what he did and condemnation  is deserved, but I can't help but place blame on his parents as well as  himself.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

I'm gonna be totally candid here and admit that I'm also a guy who has never had any luck with women--ever, period.

And yeah, I've felt lonely and miserable about it. I've asked myself why I can't seem to connect romantically with anyone--sometimes, I still do--and I've never really come to any one concrete answer. In what I assume are my more level-headed moments, I realize that there probably isn't any particular reason for it and that it just hasn't happened yet because I'm reluctant to open up to people about that sort of thing in person.

Hell, I've even caught myself being jealous of other people who don't have this problem, who hook up with people like it's totally normal and no big deal, who I perceive as being in many ways less qualified than myself to be in a relationship (either because of their looks or the way they treat their significant other or what have you).

I've been through all of that, and I _still_ go through it. I'm not proud of it, but feelings aren't just something you can reason away; I still feel shitty when I go through all of that. I know what all of that is like and how much it hurts and how it feeds into your insecurity like coal to an engine.

But, uh...

This kid was fucking nutters. 

Seriously.

He is like Obito Uchiha IRL.

While I can sympathize with his feelings to some extent, at least superficially, the way he went about internalizing and ultimately acting upon them makes it evident that this was not just someone feeling miserable and lonely--this was someone dangerously unstable and so fixated on something they believed they were entitled to (women/sex) as to actually blame the object of that fixation for their inability to obtain it.

Of course, I didn't think it would be appropriate to just say that without first admitting my own problems.

'Cause yeah, I feel like too many people are going to look at this incident and just assume that "nice guys" who can't get laid are all like this. First of all, this clearly wasn't a fucking nice guy; this was a fucking lunatic and a murderer. Second, just 'cause you suck at getting women and feel all mopey and envious about it doesn't make you a bad person, even if you ARE totally responsible for it; it's natural to feel like shit when you want something you feel like you should be able to get but can't, and even if you blame everyone else for it like a complete tool, that's still world's apart from taking it to the same extent as this creature did.

Just wanted to say that.

'Cause I have my own loser moments.

But everyone's fucking human, you know?

'Xcept this guy.

He's an asshole who can rot in hell.



Detective said:


> < --- Creepy as fuck recent video.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ...



Good Lord...

Just looking at some of the video titles, I get the feeling this guy is going to become an internet meme very soon...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

So I'm reading the kid's manifesto/autobiography, he went to the Star Wars episode one premiere talk about failing to check your privilege, damn


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

> Quote 7 - here he writes about how he is a living God: "I am not part of the human race. Humanity has rejected me. The females of the human species have never wanted to mate with me, so how could I possibly consider myself part of humanity? Humanity has never accepted me among them, and now I know why. I am more than human. I am superior to them all. I am Elliot Rodger...Magnificent, glorious, supreme, eminent...Divine! I am the closest thing there is to a living god. Humanity is a disgusting, depraved, and evil species. It is my purpose to punish them all. I will purify the world of everything that is wrong with it. On the Day of Retribution, I will truly be a powerful god, punishing everyone I deem to be impure and depraved."





This is like some Death Note-level shit right here.

I wouldn't be surprised if that was basically the blueprint for all of this.

Inb4 it's discovered that he was a hardcore otaku and it sparks a "Should the U.S. ban anime?" controversy.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You wouldn't be smart enough to engage in it anyway.
> 
> We know more than enough to pass our own judgment on the guy. He was a pathetic twat. I really can't sympathize with such a spoiled psychopath. I do wonder about his upbringing though...if his parents were too busy making money or substituted it for proper child-rearing. Also how other members of his family handled him too...



Coming from you that means nothing.

We didn't know enough to understand why he viewed women as objects but of course you'd say something stupid like we got all we need and just say he was just a sad twat.



> "When I got to the park I sat in my car for hours, crying and crying and crying. I wailed with agony. My tears streamed down my face and stained my collar. I couldn’t take it anymore. Feeling the need to talk to someone, I called the only people I had in my life: My parents. I called them both, first my mother and then my father, and I told them both how much I was suffering from my loneliness, and my utter realization that I had no hope of ever having a happy life. I told them that they must be ashamed of me, that I was a 21 year old virgin who is unable to get a girlfriend or making any friends whatsoever. I was not the son any parent would want. My tantrum to my parents on the phone deeply disturbed them, and they arranged for me to see my psychiatrist, Dr. Charles Sophy, when I return home for the winter break."
> 
> Reading through this 140 page diary and I think the main reason why Elliot Rodger became this way isn't about women or sex, it is his absolutely shitty parents and his shitty upbringing.
> 
> ...



This helps fit in another piece of the puzzle. I think I almost have his mind and his thinking down to a T. The only question that remains is why did he himself superior for being white? 

He could of been stopped very easily actually, he just wanted to be loved. Poor guy


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

Read those quotes about him saying how he is going to lure people to his apartment and torture and then kill them.

Then say "poor guy" again.

I dare you.

I double-dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Read those quotes about him saying how he is going to lure people to his apartment and torture and then kill them.
> 
> Then say "poor guy" again.
> 
> ...


You should read his quotes about how some random girl smiled at him and he was happy for the rest of the day, poor guy.

Triple dog dare me? 

And what's wrong with feeling sympathy for another human being?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

klad said:


> You should read his quotes about how some random girl smiled at him and he was happy for the rest of the day, poor guy.



Sorta loses it's poignancy next to "I am not human I AM A GOD HAHAHAHAHA NOW I'MMA KILL SOME PPL."



> Triple dog dare me?



Don't really see a need to.



> And what's wrong with feeling sympathy for another human being?



There's nothing wrong with sympathy but try to fucking keep it in perspective.

This guy is a murderer who cut short human lives (including his own) because he wasn't satisfied with his own.


----------



## Megu-Nee (May 25, 2014)

it's like a really bad, angsty version of 'Diary of a Wimpy Kid'


> As I made my way back from school one day during the first week, I was stopped at a stoplight in Isla Vista when I saw two hot blonde girls waiting at the bus stop. I was dressed in one of my nice shirts, so I
> looked at them and smiled. They looked at me, but they didn’t even deign to smile back. They just
> looked away as if I was a fool. As I drove away I became very infuriated. It was such an insult. This was the way all girls treated me, and I was sick and tired of it. In a rage, I made a U-turn, pulled up to their bus stop and splashed my Starbucks latte all over them. I felt a feeling a spiteful satisfaction as I saw it stain their jeans. I then quickly speeded away before they could catch my license plate number.
> How dare those girls snub me in such a fashion! How dare they insult me so!
> ...


wow

i can never laugh at another troll the same way again


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Sorta loses it's poignancy next to "I am not human I AM A GOD HAHAHAHAHA NOW I'MMA KILL SOME PPL."
> 
> Don't really see a need to.
> 
> ...



It still shows us he just wanted to loved and you can not, you can see just how sad and desperate he was when simply awknowledging his existence gave him all the happiness he needed for day.

Have sympathy in perspective but remember that he was murderer? You know you can fully feel for another person while still admitting what they are crazy.

Hmm, what do you thinj he should of done based on his life alone?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

klad said:


> It still shows us he just wanted to loved and you can not, you can see just how sad and desperate he was when simply awknowledging his existence gave him all the happiness he needed for day.



Good for him. Now if only he hadn't killed 6 or 7 people and acted like such a narcissistic sadistic twat leading up to it.



> Have sympathy in perspective but remember that he was murderer? You know you can fully feel for another person while still admitting what they are crazy.



See my personal response to this story on the last page.



> Hmm, what do you thinj he should of done based on his life alone?


----------



## aiyanah (May 25, 2014)

> and yes his parents were extremely shitty


maybe its because i haven't read any of this shit and simply gotten snippets from people here and there
but
i really dont think not being allowed to have the ps2 in his room is shitty parenting


----------



## Illairen (May 25, 2014)

Don`t really understand why he didn`t get a girlfriend. I think he`s looking pretty good.


----------



## kyrax12 (May 25, 2014)

Illairen said:


> Don`t really understand why he didn`t get a girlfriend. I think he`s looking pretty good.



Not only was he pretty "Good" looking. (no Homo) He was also loaded.

I mean he  is rolling around a new BMW and still can't pull any ass.

Skimp through some of his manifest and it doesn't seem like he was bullied hard. I mean he suffered what most small kids do at his age.

His life wasn't even REMOTELY hard based on his manifesto. He got basically everything he wanted financially. Sexually is a different matter.

He got to travel, got World of Warcraft, laptop, nice living commodities, and basically he had a lot of luxuries.

His parent doesn't seemed abusive. His manifesto made it seemed like his dad is caring and his step mother wasn't bad. They even paid for all his college expenses.

This entirely thing is deep inside him. Not as a result of a fucked up life or anything like that.


----------



## Fiona (May 25, 2014)

Illairen said:


> Don`t really understand why he didn`t get a girlfriend. I think he`s looking pretty good.



It's because he was very obviously mentally ill and sociopathic 

Us girls don't really find that attractive. 

Also being a blatant racist is a general turn off


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2014)

The fuck. This guy is wealthy enough to buy a private hoe or three.


----------



## kyrax12 (May 25, 2014)

Fiona said:


> It's because he was very obviously mentally ill and sociopathic
> 
> Us girls don't really find that attractive.
> 
> Also being a blatant racist is a general turn off



He just seemed like a very arrogant douchebag. He also had money and roll around in a freaking BMW. I find that douchebags with money seems to get chicks.

Some girls nowadays go after guys just for their money. This kid seems to have a lot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2014)

klad said:


> Coming from you that means nothing.
> 
> We didn't know enough to understand why he viewed women as objects but of course you'd say something stupid like we got all we need and just say he was just a sad twat.



Doesn't matter if you keep proving it true, you're too dumb to troll.

We knew that he did, we knew that he felt entitled to them, and we knew that in response to not getting what he felt he was entitled to he murdered people. That will be all we ever have to know. A twat just as sad is the one that feels sorry for him too.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 25, 2014)

After reading some of this kids BS I'm surprised his gun didn't shoot fedoras


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Going by the general trend of american shootings done by non-religiously motivated perps below age 30, almost none of them would have happened if they had had girlfriends.



Fiona said:


> It's because he was very obviously mentally ill and sociopathic
> 
> Us girls don't really find that attractive.
> 
> Also being a blatant racist is a general turn off





There are plenty of women who get wet at the mere thought of such a man as long as he's confident about it.
There's no shortage of stories about mentally ill, sociopathic, psychopathic, heavily bigoted crazies who had no trouble getting women or even finding highly devoted female accomplices. 

The guy from this shooting was just so beta that nothing could save him.


----------



## Xin (May 25, 2014)

Just read this on a german news side. 

I don't even...


----------



## Xin (May 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Going by the general trend of american shootings done by non-religiously motivated perps below age 30, almost none of them would have happened *if they had had girlfriends.*



Girlfriends can save the world.. I mean murika's gun laws.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 25, 2014)

Xin said:


> Girlfriends can save the world..


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Doesn't matter if you keep proving it true, you're too dumb to troll.
> 
> We knew that he did, we knew that he felt entitled to them, and we knew that in response to not getting what he felt he was entitled to he murdered people. That will be all we ever have to know. A twat just as sad is the one that feels sorry for him too.



In short...


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2014)

I always find it interesting to look into internet footprints of the psychopaths and the insane.

I mean has anyone actually looked at Heaven's Gate website? Its creepier then hell.


----------



## stream (May 25, 2014)

Probably because he was unable to talk to a girl for three minutes without sounding like a jerk.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

Read his entire apologia, all 140 pages of the thing, it's a bit like onani master Kurosawa, well with caveat that I haven't read it in years.  The disconcerting thing about it is that he understands certain concepts very well, but is incredibly naive in other instances, along with his world view lacking any kind of logical coherence (his powerful sexual urges and preferences are ok but not womens').  It's a sort of diatribe against nature; it failed to provide him with certain talents, it wired humanity with carnal desires and irrational preferences, it engineered women not to lust after slightly framed boys with extreme social anxiety.  I don't think you can really blame his parents,  his characteristion of his step mother as an archetypal wicked one seems pretty accurate, but his biological ones seem to have done the best they can for him.  The persona he crafted in those YouTube videos  doesn't resemble what an  actual interaction with him would've been  like at all,  a lot more mumbling and downcast eyes I think.  He really seems to have been stuck in a perpetual adolescence, in fact he yearns for a prepubescencent lack of sexual desire, but he never considers religion or auto castration, despite his professed hatred of the sex instinct, whether because of mental limitations or just hypocrisy idk.  

There're incidents involving lotteries which are truly strange, he claims not to have known what one was until 18, when he became enamoured with them and blew hundreds of dollars on them in a get rich quick scheme, he did understand earlier the infinitesimal chance of becoming a successful writer, but he falls to despair when something with similarly long odds fell through, increasingly desperate.  He's not particularly like able even without knowledge of his later actions, it's hard not to feel sorry for him but he's so obsessed with perceived status and  so filled with envy it's untrue,  best character goes to friend James who despite living a similarly asocial existence isn't filled with the same poisonous attitudes and even challenges his friend's


----------



## Blanco (May 25, 2014)

Fake and gay


----------



## Darth Xanatos (May 25, 2014)

This guy is as crazy as Obito Uchiha.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

There are people that actually align with this guy:


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

Obito, is that thou?

On a more serious note, lol @ american ppl and their obsession with sexuality.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> friend sent me this on skype
> 
> There are people that actually align with this guy:


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:



Lol youtube comments

What's worse is the army of twitter whores calling him a "MRA terrorist" unironically


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)




----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:




Most of those are probably trolls, imo.
But I don't doubt, that at least a few of them seriously meant that.

I know a guy, who has an account just to be controversial and enjoy the shitstorm he causes.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:



And that's why they are still virgin. They should get rid of their misagony first.

How sad is that people are excusing his actions for him being "mentally ill". Well, what about all those people he just killed?

This also shows how fucked up men's culture is. There is pressure on men above 18 for staying virgin, being called loser for it. As if vagina is the all meaning of life.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Weren't people saying the same thing about the guy's comments before he decided to go on a rampage? "Oh, it's just troll comments"

My point is, you can't really tell. I'm glad this is an eye opener for a lot of people.


----------



## BashFace (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> Santa Barbara County Sheriff Bill Brown said that after the stabbings, the Santa Barbara City College student armed himself with three semi-automatic handguns and drove to nearby Alpha Phi sorority.
> 
> Rodger, the son of The Hunger Games assistant director Peter Rodger, repeatedly knocked on the door, but no one would let him in.
> 
> The armed gunman then fired shots at three women standing outside, killing two of them, Katie Cooper, 22, and Veronika Weiss, 19.



And the bodies in his apartments were men he had stabbed to death.


----------



## Alicia (May 25, 2014)

This guy is going down in psychology textbooks.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> Weren't people saying the same thing about the guy's comments before he decided to go on a rampage? "Oh, it's just troll comments"
> 
> My point is, you can't really tell. I'm glad this is an eye opener for a lot of people.




My system is not flawless, but a bunch of one-liners receive the benefit of the doubt from me.
If they start making essays like that guy did, then you should start taking that shit seriously.

Like I said the system has flaws, but you at least retain a 0.000001% level of hope in humanity that way.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

I have hope in humanity.......


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> My system is not flawless, but a bunch of one-liners receive the benefit of the doubt from me.
> If they start making essays like that guy did, then you should start taking that shit seriously.
> 
> Like I said the system has flaws, but you at least retain a 0.000001% level of hope in humanity that way.





Shinryu said:


> Dudes let me tell you a horrible secret about women
> 
> They are INCAPABLE OF Love completely.They cant love you like a man can love a woman.No this is not sex because thats falls in the lust category not love.Dudes who are in love usually have sex as the last thing on their mind but this never ever happens to women.
> 
> ...




Please tell me, should we take post like this seriously using your logic? Like I said, you can never tell how serious someone is with a post they made on the internet a lot of times.


----------



## BashFace (May 25, 2014)

Gino said:


> I have hope in humanity.......



 You'd be better off investing in lottery tickets.


----------



## navy (May 25, 2014)

What a bitch this guy is. And lol at responding to Klad, Weak era for trolls.


----------



## Ceria (May 25, 2014)

Khyle said:


> It seems he was the son of the Hunger Games assistant director.



guess it goes to show that sometimes having money doesn't mean having pussy too.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> Please tell me, should we take post like this seriously using your logic? Like I said, you can never tell how serious someone is with a post they made on the internet a lot of times.



There are a lot of stunted, dysfunctional people online, but there are few Eliot Rodgers. It's still a horrible exception. I'm continuing to be startled by how real his threats were. I thought he just did a drive by. That he actually went to a sorority house and killed people in his apartment... I thought he was enjoying the revenge narrative and then executed a random drive by largely unrelated to it. Most people aren't so true to their words.

You can spot some oddball people in this thread who are either young, stupid or ill, but that's still thousands of steps removed from someone like Elliot Rodgers. That's something they don't seem to understand when they throw their lot in with him. After the Columbine shootings you had some people who felt bullied responding with cautious sympahty to the shooters, or even a cautious kind of support, but how many more Columbine shootings did that result in? Thought crimes might be a dime a dozen, but most people don't have that constitution. 

Even the biggest facepalm of support on YouTube or Twitter or this thread is probably a football field's worth of tangled malfunctioning synapses away from Elliot Rodgers.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

I see what you're saying reiatsuflow, but my point wasn't that "there are people exactly like Elliot Rodgers on this forum!" 

But more so, there are people that will say things they genuinely believe or at least believe half of what they are saying on the internet. There are in fact trolls as well.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> Please tell me, should we take post like this seriously using your logic? Like I said, you can never tell how serious someone is with a post they made on the internet a lot of times.



The first and last sentence would put it under my bad trolling attempt category. 
It just seems like he is trying too hard to be controversial. 
Those too sentences show the topic isn't really a serious thing to him.



> Dudes let me tell you a horrible secret about women





> Im sorry fellas this is the horrible truth about relationships



An unhinged guy wouldn't be using a joking tone, when discussing things he feels "passionate" about.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

I'm still underneath the mindset that he believes half the shit he's saying.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are in fact trolls as well.



Listen to Flow. He's been banned and warned for trolling/baiting so often, he must have a deeper understanding of it than all of us


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

So I was looking at parts of manifesto and a part bothered me. He sent his misagonyst/sociopathic posts' links to his parents and they didn't even bother to read them. His family ignored the situation instead of locking him up in a rehabilitation center.

I experienced this (for a different illness) myself but thank God, I still had the consciousness to get help myself when I realized my parents were shit and I was about to lose it. (I'm better now ofc)

This guy should have been in a hospital period. His parents are to be blamed as much as this asshole.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> There are in fact trolls as well.



Yeah. I hope there are more trolls than not, but those bodybuilding thread posts are wild. I would have never in a million years thought they were serious. Even reading them now, knowing what he did, it's hard not to laugh and take it as a joke.

I mean...





> So I was looking at parts of manifesto and a part bothered me. He sent his misagonyst/sociopathic posts' links to his parents and they didn't even bother to read them. His family ignored the situation instead of locking him up in a rehabilitation center.



I've heard variously he was being treated by therapists. I also heard from plenty of sources that his parents and family were alarmed by his videos and internet habits, and he ended up relocating his webpages because of it. The manifesto of a person like this can't necessarily be trusted.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> There are a lot of stunted, dysfunctional people online, but there are few Eliot Rodgers. It's still a horrible exception. I'm continuing to be startled by how real his threats were. I thought he just did a drive by. That he actually went to a sorority house and killed people in his apartment... I thought he was enjoying the revenge narrative and then executed a random drive by largely unrelated to it. Most people aren't so true to their words.
> 
> You can spot some oddball people in this thread who are either young, stupid or ill, but that's still thousands of steps removed from someone like Elliot Rodgers. That's something they don't seem to understand when they throw their lot in with him. After the Columbine shootings you had some people who felt bullied responding with cautious sympahty to the shooters, or even a cautious kind of support, but how many more Columbine shootings did that result in? Thought crimes might be a dime a dozen, but most people don't have that constitution.
> 
> Even the biggest facepalm of support on YouTube or Twitter or this thread is probably a football field's worth of tangled malfunctioning synapses away from Elliot Rodgers.



You sound like you got people all figured out.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

> This guy should have been in a hospital period. His parents are to be blamed as much as this asshole.



They actually reported him to the police a week before these incidents I think.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

To me, he surpassed level of going therapist/taking pills long ago. He should have been in hospital.

But then again sociopaths are the worst, you can never guess when they snap.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

I'm just surprised at a certain point he didn't say 

"There must be a reason why I can't get a girlfriend. Maybe it's not "all girls", maybe it has something to do with my personality"


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

Trolls don't believe half of what they say, because good trolling involves a sufficient amount of pretending.

This dude however believed everything he said. About that. The thing about mental illness and why it has so much power over you is because you believe the root cause because it is real to you. Your best bet for getting over it is to convince yourself that said reason is wrong.

But the poor guy had it jammed into him for the last 12 years that he was a loser. There wasn't any real hope for him. tbh, as someone who had a family member who was depressed for only six months (over a silly reason in comparison) and went slightly suicidal during that time, I can't see why he didn't snap sooner.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> I'm just surprised at a certain point he didn't say
> 
> "There must be a reason why I can't get a girlfriend. Maybe it's not "all girls", maybe it has something to do with my personality"




He's an unhealthy narcisstic sociopath. He lacks empathy/symphaty and so he doesn't look at his own errors. He thinks it's the world that's at faulty.

Like I said, he lost it long ago. He shouldn't have been out hospital at this stage of illness.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> But the poor guy had it jammed into him for the last 12 years that he was a loser. There wasn't any real hope for him.



life must of been so hard for him.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> life must of been so hard for him.


Societies psychological programing failed him he wasn't able to fully become a sheep.


/


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> I'm just surprised at a certain point he didn't say
> 
> "There must be a reason why I can't get a girlfriend. Maybe it's not "all girls", maybe it has something to do with my personality"



Well, that is why he is deranged.
He simply couldn't fathom  that conclusion to be true.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:





Flow said:


>


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> You sound like you got people all figured out.



The same intuition that made me sound that way to you is what made posters who expressed an amount of empathy or association with Rodgers plight and motivations sound young, dumb or ill to me. I suppose everybody could acknowledge we're reading the post of a person we've never met and we should have these disclaimers before we made our statements about the way other people sound in the thread, but I didn't do that, and you didn't do that, so neither of us seem to have a problem with it.

Right?


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> The same intuition that made me sound that way to you is what made posters who expressed an amount of empathy or association with Rodgers plight and motivations sound young, dumb or ill to me. I suppose everybody could acknowledge we're reading the post of a person we've never met and we should have these disclaimers before we made our statements about the way other people sound in the thread, but I didn't do that, and you didn't do that, so neither of us seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> Right?




So you're saying all this to say what?


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

> In fully realizing these truths about the world, I have created the ultimate and perfect ideology of how a fair and pure world would work. In an ideal world, sexuality would not exist. It must be outlawed. In a world without sex, humanity will be pure and civilized. Men will grow up healthily, without having to worry about such a barbaric act. All men will grow up fair and equal, because no man will be able to experience the pleasures of sex while others are denied it. The human race will evolve to an entirely new level of civilization, completely devoid of all the impurity and degeneracy that exists today. In order to completely abolish sex, women themselves would have to be abolished. All women must be quarantined like the plague they are, so that they can be used in a manner that actually benefits a civilized society. In order carry this out, there must exist a new and powerful type of government, under the control of one divine ruler, such as myself. The ruler that establishes this new order would have complete control over every aspect of society, in order to direct it towards a good and pure place. At the disposal of this government, there needs to be a highly trained army of fanatically loyal troops, in order to enforce such revolutionary laws. The first strike against women will be to quarantine all of them in concentration camps. At these camps, the vast majority of the female population will be deliberately starved to death. That would be an efficient and fitting way to kill them all off. I would take great pleasure and satisfaction in condemning every single woman on earth to starve to death. I would have an enormous tower built just for myself, where I can oversee the entire concentration camp and gleefully watch them all die.
> If I can’t have them, no one will,
> 
> I’d imagine thinking to myself as I oversee this. Women represent everything
> ...



This is just like reading a less sophisticated and more angry Plato (you can't read him without getting the feeling that his theories revolved around his hatred of women and the material world). Which means it sounds exactly like a lot of his followers down the centuries, be they part of the traditions of Platonism, Neo-Platonism, Mithrainism, Manicheanism, or Gnosticism. But back in the day, these people castrated themselves because they built self sacrificial religions around their bizarre sexual hangups and turned into sometimes productive people. I think that would have been a better solution than him hiring hookers, since eventually he would have grown angry at the knowledge they didn't really care about him and probably wouldn't be attracted to him, so this would have turned into a Jack the Ripper type situation.


----------



## eurytus (May 25, 2014)

the great friendzone, first world problem


----------



## kuruizaki (May 25, 2014)

this guy's no obito. 
Obito loved Rin (still does), challenged Kakashi to vie for her affections, worked hard to gain her attention (and hopefully love).

He went nutters after Rin died - because his love died. Not because he couldn't get laid and he felt entitled to.

if anything, he's similar to some misogynists online, i.e. "Omg! He's ruining the manga, no! Imma go to Kishi's house and rape his wife"


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> the great friendzone, first world problem



Maybe it's more of a getawayfrommezone. I don't think he had lots of female friends.

Or any female friends. 

Or any friends. 

But I think his manifesto noted some people he got along with. I've only seen bits and pieces in this thread.



> So you're saying all this to say what?



I don't know. Imagine it's something diffusive.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:



some people.....


----------



## walkerandarazu (May 25, 2014)

Anyone who kills passers-by gets one way ticket to hell in my book. Probably any of the victims were more valuable and productive to this world than him. 

And being a god  Last time I checked sex was useless for a god!

He could have advertised his virginity saying that he will pay $10000 for anyone to take it. There would be a swarm next day.

Also if  you can't get others to obey your 'Complex thinking', become a pawn!


----------



## eurytus (May 25, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> Maybe it's more of a getawayfrommezone. I don't think he had lots of female friends.
> 
> Or any female friends.
> 
> ...



yes, he probably had no friends, but his extreme misogynist views were clearly born out of sexual frustration


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

^What I just don't understand how he couldn't even buy his sex, as wealthy as he was, let alone get a gold digger--or _someone_....  

"God." smh

The god of failure and blueballs.


----------



## raizen28 (May 25, 2014)

see that's why we need government mandated ice cream in every American home. Ice cream makes everybody happy,this is a universally known fact. Evidence ive seen constantly on TV so its not debateable.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 25, 2014)

Fiona said:


> It's because he was very obviously mentally ill and sociopathic
> 
> Us girls don't really find that attractive.
> 
> Also being a blatant racist is a general turn off


Tell that to Donald Sterling's GF(if they haven't broken up)



Seto Kaiba said:


> Doesn't matter if you keep proving it true, you're too dumb to troll.
> 
> We knew that he did, we knew that he felt entitled to them, and we knew that in response to not getting what he felt he was entitled to he murdered people. That will be all we ever have to know. A twat just as sad is the one that feels sorry for him too.


My perception of your intelligence keeps getting lower and lower. We don't know why he felt entitled to them and why his thought pattern was the way it is. Of course someone as ignorant as you would just say okay he felt entitled to women which is obviously wrong, but apparently everyone going through a hard life should just know everything when it's very easy to fall pray to logical fallacies in that state of mind. But you wouldn't know that.


TasteTheDifference said:


> There're incidents involving lotteries which are truly strange, he claims not to have known what one was until 18, when he became enamoured with them and blew hundreds of dollars on them in a get rich quick scheme, he did understand earlier the infinitesimal chance of becoming a successful writer, but he falls to despair when something with similarly long odds fell through, increasingly desperate.  He's not particularly like able even without knowledge of his later actions, it's hard not to feel sorry for him but he's so obsessed with perceived status and  so filled with envy it's untrue,  best character goes to friend James who despite living a similarly asocial existence isn't filled with the same poisonous attitudes and even challenges his friend's


What was the difference between James and him? Because this James guy sounds like the only person who could of saved him from that state of mind.


Flow said:


> There are people that actually align with this guy:





Flow said:


>


Can't wait till they do a next mass shooting.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Who is "they"? And for what purpose? What are you talking about?


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 25, 2014)

He means that people with the same mindset as the killer who are commenting in favor of him.


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2014)

Arishem said:


> This drives narcissistic manbots to murder



It means nothing at all the lack of black ladies present, right?  I just am being too sensitive to have noticed that from a passing glance...right?


----------



## Agmaster (May 25, 2014)

Gino said:


> Reading that Golden yeah if true damn.........
> 
> 
> All this talking yet no one has solutions.



Talking is one thing.  I look down on people in this thread because apparently they think mockery is the best course of action.  And no, I am not implying deification in the least, but this dismiss with a chuckle and a quip stance in here is gross.  Especially on a fucking anime forum, you bunch of freaking socially awkward dorks.  Tact is a luxury, apparently.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2014)

He thinks he is a "God" but can't think beyond his penis.

lel


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Talking is one thing.  I look down on people in this thread because apparently they think mockery is the best course of action.  And no, I am not implying deification in the least, but this dismiss with a chuckle and a quip stance in here is gross.  Especially on a fucking anime forum, you bunch of freaking socially awkward dorks.  Tact is a luxury, apparently.



You planning on writing an eulogy?

Why should anyone sympathize with someone who's murdered 6 people who had nothing to do with his problems? He's trash, plain and simple. And your wanting to sympathize with him is an insult to the victims of his indiscriminate rampage.

He's dead. He killed himself. There is no "course of action" for him. We don't have to be tactful. I'm not going to be tactful when speaking about Charles Whitman or Eric and Dylan. They don't deserve it. Thousands of people have problems like theirs and worse than theirs, and they don't go around killing anyone. They learn to sort those problems out. Even if we here don't have such problems, which you don't know at all, we wouldn't be making one single joke about him if he didn't decide to brutalize others because he's a "god".

Do you want to know why people laugh at him? It's because such a terrible person deserves nothing but the memory of ridicule for the evils he's committed. That or detestation, for his actions were detestable. He _shouldn't_ get any of this sappy drivel you're trying to give him, downplaying all those he shot dead just a few hours ago.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

He didn't think was a god, a lot of the early part of his story is dedicated to his hobbies and struggle to fit in, he takes up basketball but finds he's too short and weak, he takes up skateboarding but even after a year he couldn't do a basic trick and was surpassed by younger kids, hell most of his life was spent playing WoW and he considered himself mediocre at that too, he was really a miserable thing, he only started ranting about being a superior being towards the end as an antidote to his rock bottom self esteem.  He  comes across  as cocky in the videos but that was just a front, in reality he struggled even to talk to  other  boys,  I don't think  he started a conversion with a woman in his life because as he says himself, they frightened him.  That was why he fantasied about killing his brother, he had  natural social skills, so I think he did understand what  the problem was


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Then the front was his fault and his only making things worse.

This is still a case of "why should I feel sorry for any other serial killer?" There are many millions of people in this world who don't fit in. There are many millions of people in this world who have worse conditions than him. There are many people in this world who have both those difficulties in life. I've seen quite a few of all three. Yet they don't go around knifing people and pulling drive-bys in their fancy ass car like this is GTA V.

But this is even worse. The guy wounded and killed those random people because he couldn't get any. And he didn't know why he couldn't get any but never made a serious effort to do so. 

He's pathetic. No simpler word to describe him.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 25, 2014)

> Tact is a luxury, apparently.



Well, lead by example.



> you bunch of freaking socially awkward dorks



Whoops.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

I'm not defending him, it's just that people are comparing him to Patrick Bateman on the basis of his youtube videos whereas he's more Adam Lanza 

And you're right there are many other people in similar circumstances, he knew a few, his best friend who was in similar position actually became disturbed by his ranting and called their friendship off when it was too much


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

> I'm not defending him, it's just that people are comparing him to Patrick Bateman on the basis of his youtube videos whereas he's more Adam Lanza



I see what you mean. Neither is respectable in any way, though, I'm sure you know.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

Patrick Bateman didn't have shit  on Adam Lanza in the villainy stakes did he though, kid was a child murderer and surely had a higher body count, not much of a compliment


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

What PB killed one child, iirc.

Not that it matters, true: he's fictional and Adam Lanza was even trashier in what he did. Whatever way you go, this guy here is completely unsympathetic, as he should be.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2014)

Understanding is not the same as sympathy.

He had reasons for turning out like he did but he ultimately made his own choices. There are a lot of people who have it worse than him who don't become mass murderers.


----------



## kazuri (May 25, 2014)

> "There must be a reason why I can't get a girlfriend. Maybe it's not "all girls", maybe it has something to do with my personality"



People specifically told him that, and he just completely ignored it and went right back to talking about how he cant get anyone even with expensive clothes and car.


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2014)

Someone put his manifesto through a word cloud generator.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 25, 2014)

It's good that Tomoko didn't snap like that too.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 25, 2014)

Now I am forced to read through all these feminist post on tumblr and twitter who use youtube comments as sources to prove their points. 

 thanks Elliot Rodger


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2014)

That 22 year old man who went on a rampage, because he wasn't getting ass, is a prime example of what's wrong with some men today. Sex is a wonderful feeling, but some guys put pussy on a pedestal, and that's why most of these broads act like they are untouchable, because they know simps & suckers will bend over backwards trying to get between their legs. Guys spend more time trying to fuck, instead of actually doing constructive things like getting money or education.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 25, 2014)

maybe he didn't get any girls because he's batshit crazy


----------



## Joakim3 (May 25, 2014)

Leave the forum for a couple of days and come back to find my thread has turned shit-storm, lol 

Oh and to answer the initial question of "am I for or against guns?"

I'm for them (and this is someone who doesn't have a gun)

Society just needs to be educated thats its not the wild wild west and not _everyone_ is out to kill you and you don't technically _need_ one. For the ones that do feel then need, ban concealment, enforce WAY tighter regulations and mental test for purchase, substantially limit the amount of ammo that can be bought and or carried in a clip... problem solved 














When it comes to guns in your own house, well enjoy whatever the hell you want (assuming you pass a VERY strenuous mental test). If a person wants to break into my house to rob/hurt me rather than work like the other 99% of us.. they deserve to be shot with whatever is readily available


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Leave the forum for a couple of days and come back to find my thread has turned shit-storm, lol



Did you really expect anything else?

TBF, I didn't start it.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 25, 2014)

kazuri said:


> People specifically told him that, and he just completely ignored it and went right back to talking about how *he cant get anyone even with expensive clothes and car*.





I went over his 'manifesto' and that’s how he measured his life and those of others: image. It was never what can I do to change in my personality or be a better person, but what can I do to change my image so that girls can finally sleep with me? From what I read, it seems that to him, people where what he perceived them to be and nothing else, there was no personality inside of them other than their reactions to him or lack of. Attractive males only lived to bully him and sleep with the girls he wanted to sleep with; attractive girls were only there to sleep with guys and nothing else; unattractive guys (which to him included black guys and Asians) were only there to be belittled and to not have sex; his parents were only there to improve his own status or validate his existence without him needing to give anything back in return (same with his friends and siblings).  He spent a lot of time describing how the people around him failed and abandoned him, but I can’t remember a single time where he mentions doing anything for them or where he considered what others might feel (According to him, he seriously pressured his mom to marry a wealthy boyfriend of hers so that he could improve his own status).  

The guy was extremely deluded and honestly believed that the world should rotate around him and that he was misfortuned despite the status, financial security, connections and opportunities that were available to him. It was never enough really. He had a lot of good things going for him but decided to measure his achievements in relation to how much tail he should be getting and, naturally, he concluded that it was his ‘image’ that was the problem, not his lack of empathy.

As for how we should react to this tragedy, we must obviously mourn for the victims, but we cannot spend our time feeling sorry for the guy. While his parents should have noticed how fucked in the head their kid was, it was this murderous coward who made the choice to ignore what everyone was telling him and to burry himself in his own sense of entitlement.  He should be remembered in death as he was in life, a sad pathetic little man. To show him too much pity would make him a tragic figure, which could dangerously give ideas to other mentally unstable men that all they have to do to be ‘understood’, is to leave a trail of bodies behind.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 25, 2014)

Kagekatsu said:


> Did you really expect anything else?
> 
> TBF, I didn't start it.





Yeah, Klad's rambling started that, has JSJ infected it yet?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Talking is one thing.  I look down on people in this thread because apparently they think mockery is the best course of action.  And no, I am not implying deification in the least, but this dismiss with a chuckle and a quip stance in here is gross.  Especially on a fucking anime forum, you bunch of freaking socially awkward dorks.  Tact is a luxury, apparently.



What an odd time to be offended. Your attacks are sorely lacking in originality.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What an odd time to be offended. Your attacks are sorely lacking in originality.



So are his neg comments.

_do not dismiss bullying just because you endured it successfully
_


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Who the hell is dismissing anything?

No one is saying it was right the guy got bullied/harassed. But what he did was inexcusable. How is that hard to grasp Agmaster


----------



## synthax (May 25, 2014)

Personally find his behavior amusing,don't know what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Now I am forced to read through all these feminist post on tumblr and twitter who use youtube comments as sources to prove their points.
> 
> thanks Elliot Rodger



At least it exposes a lot of idiots. All these women who now act like they're victims who have to be constantly afraid although he killed more men than women...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> At least it exposes a lot of idiots. All these women who now act like they're victims who have to be constantly afraid although he killed more men than women...



Oh please. Only you fuckers would come into a thread about mass shootings and bitch about feminism.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

synthax said:


> Personally find his behavior amusing,don't know what the fuss is all about.



 **


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

I didn't know I was multiple people now. And where did I mention feminism?

CTK doing quality posting as usual.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Just ignore his post CTK. He'd rather turn this thread into him defending his racist views/attacking feminism than discuss a nutcase misogynist.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

synthax said:


> Personally find his behavior amusing,don't know what the fuss is all about.



Perhaps he was referring to agmaster. I hope.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I didn't know I was multiple people now. And where did I mention feminism?
> 
> CTK doing quality posting as usual.


I'm guessing you accidentally quoted the post mentioning it and then agreed with it? 

And yeah, I'm the one shit posting all over the thread. 

Women are reacting the way that they should. He explicitly said he was targeting them for what they had "done" to him. You're one of the same ones who whine about women who target men with mean words.

(my auto-correct is on the fritz)


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> Just ignore his post CTK. He'd rather turn this thread into him defending his racist views/attacking feminism than discuss a nutcase misogynist.



Wait, wait: let them handle it one-on-one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Wait, wait: let them handle it one-on-one.



Zaru is just going to be a sexist and I'm just going to say the same shit I always say. I should just get a bot to come in here and post for me, it wouldn't make much difference. This place has turned into a place for people to vent about darkies and women and how they're ruining the world.


----------



## Joakim3 (May 25, 2014)

Scratch that...... it was Klad Fiona that caused the shit-storm


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Joakim3 said:


> Scratch that...... it was Klad Fiona that caused the shit-storm



Yes, as usual. :ho



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Zaru is just going to be a sexist and I'm just going to say the same shit I always say. I should just get a bot to come in here and post for me, it wouldn't make much difference. This place has turned into a place for people to vent about darkies and women and how they're ruining the world.



Aw, don't be that way. You know you and Zaru just agree differently. If it were something else, you'd  agree the same.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm guessing you accidentally quoted the post mentioning it and then agreed with it?
> 
> And yeah, I'm the one shit posting all over the thread.
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice the word feminist in his post, just tumblr and twitter since that's what I witnessed myself.

The way they should? Acting like you have to live in constant fear because every male feels entitled to your vagina and will hurt you if he doesn't get his way is "reacting how they should"? No, that's statistically irresponsible fearmongering, which stupid people are very prone to do, amplified by the stupidity of social media attention whoring. 
That the perp was a colossal entitled asshole and crazy murderer doesn't mean you have to defend this idiocy. But (and here comes the ad hominem!) with your usual white knighting ways, I'm not surprised you get this pissy about anyone criticizing women.

And oh, please enlighten me where I "whined". I'm waiting. Well not really since I'm going to sleep and you have no response anyway, so this is more of a rhetoric request.



Flow said:


> Just ignore his post CTK. He'd rather turn this thread into him defending his racist views/attacking feminism than discuss a nutcase misogynist.


If you were any more of a joke I'd consider your keyboard diarrhea trolling, but at this point I'm afraid you actually mean what you say.


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

taken from his fucked up memoir journal/diary thing


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I didn't even notice the word feminist in his post, just tumblr and twitter since that's what I witnessed myself.
> 
> The way they should? Acting like you have to live in constant fear because every male feels entitled to your vagina and will hurt you if he doesn't get his way is "reacting how they should"? No, that's statistically irresponsible fearmongering, which stupid people are very prone to do, amplified by the stupidity of social media attention whoring.
> That the perp was a colossal entitled asshole and crazy murderer doesn't mean you have to defend this idiocy. But (and here comes the ad hominem!) with your usual white knighting ways, I'm not surprised you get this pissy about anyone criticizing women.
> ...


We all know you're just upset that he didn't get more women and darkies with his bullets. I guess you can count that at least he died. He was a half white abomination.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 25, 2014)

I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr. And you can't same some or a few men, It's all men, NO in-between. That sort of talk is unfair. I hate how people are using this tragedy as a mean to feed their fear of a certain group of people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr. And you can't same some or a few men, It's all men, NO in-between. That sort of talk is unfair. I hate how people are using this tragedy as a mean to feed their fear of a certain group of people.



Welcome to America?


----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Vermin (May 25, 2014)

i changed my mind

no sympathy for this guy

hope he is rotting in hell in this very moment


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2014)

zyken said:


> i changed my mind
> 
> no sympathy for this guy
> 
> hope he is rotting in hell in this very moment


Probably not just yet, I hear the line is long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2014)

As a guy, guys can be sick fucks


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Probably not just yet, I hear the line is long.



But the lake is large.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2014)

also, gun crimes. Again. How surprising.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

You saw how he made this into a topic about feminism CTK?



Zaru said:


> If you were any more of a joke I'd consider your keyboard diarrhea trolling, but at this point I'm afraid you actually mean what you say.



We can sit here and trade internet blows all you want if it makes you feel better. It's still funny that you find a reason to bring up feminism or ethnicity in every thread if you're given the opportunity. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr.



Can you post links to some of the idiots that are saying this?


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Flow said:


> You saw how he made this into a topic about feminism CTK?
> 
> 
> 
> We can sit here and trade internet blows all you want if it makes you feel better. It's still funny that you find a reason to bring up feminism or ethnicity in every thread if you're given the opportunity.



Stop it, Flow. 

Let them trade blows like manly men.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr. And you can't same some or a few men, It's all men, NO in-between. That sort of talk is unfair. I hate how people are using this tragedy as a mean to feed their fear of a certain group of people.



This Arsenal fan is actually being very fair. 

No more to say.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2014)

What a fucking psychopath...like a male version of Solinas but someone who actually murdered.

See...this is why we ought to keep a greater eye on the mentally ill instead of try to cover our pride and pretend it isn't there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2014)

how do you do such a thing though? i mean keep track of potential threats. i wonder..


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

:rofl 



Risyth said:


> Stop it, Flow.
> 
> Let them trade blows like manly men.



The thread just got interesting, is all I can say.  

Reading certain post such as Zyken's, I'd like to think this was one huge troll though


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Mael said:


> What a fucking psychopath...like a male version of Solinas but someone who actually murdered.
> 
> See...this is why we ought to keep a greater eye on the mentally ill instead of try to cover our pride and pretend it isn't there.



No lie, his personality would make a great villain for us novelists. Right, CTK?

called it


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Most of those are probably trolls, imo.
> But I don't doubt, that at least a few of them seriously meant that.
> 
> I know a guy, who has an account just to be controversial and enjoy the shitstorm he causes.




I would have thought this guy is a troll, had I ever met him. 

Now I'm sure that one dude who claimed to be a pedo really was saying the truth. 




Arya Stark said:


> This also shows how fucked up men's culture is. There is pressure on men above 18 for staying virgin, being called loser for it. As if vagina is the all meaning of life.




Not only men, though. At least here girls too have to get laid as soon as possible or they're missing out everything good in life. It's nervous to watch younger and younger girls wear sexy clothes, long before they're even in their teens.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> how do you do such a thing though? i mean keep track of potential threats. i wonder..



These "potential threats" should be turned into mental asylums. A lot of times, they don't want to accept they have a problem and try to find others to 'make fun of', and they grow a sense of entitlement. It's a shame though, a lot of them should be taken away from the public but get away knowing they are some pretty fucked up individuals. Some of the really disturbed ones don't realize it until it's too late.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 25, 2014)

Or blatant misogynists should just have their skulls kicked in (legally).


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 25, 2014)

I am not sure whether I find it funny, sad, or sick how we have an example of someone who obviously spent his life raging about the unfairness of the world and how society failed him and yet a ridiculous amount of the reactions to this are people pulling bits and pieces of his life out to support little pet causes about what is wrong with society. And there is a lot of anger when people challenge the notion that *x* is the big factor because if you say it's actually a, b, y, or z, you are "deflecting" from the "real issue" and that's "unjust". Or something.


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr. And you can't same some or a few men, It's all men, NO in-between. That sort of talk is unfair. I hate how people are using this tragedy as a mean to feed their fear of a certain group of people.




Lol tumblr. That site has its own breed of bloggers that don't stand for the society at general. So yeah, they're going to feast on this, but I wouldn't cry about their opinions anyway.


----------



## Gino (May 25, 2014)

What the hell are you guys even blabbing about anymore.....


----------



## kuruizaki (May 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> At least it exposes a lot of idiots. All these women who now act like they're victims who have to be constantly afraid although he killed more men than women...



This is missing the point. 

It's true that *NOT all* men are nutcases like rodgers. And there's no reason to think otherwise.

But *A LOT (if not all)* women have experienced being victims of misogynist-driven acts at least once in their lives. 

Like being called names sluts, etc. (man, just look how some NF posters describe the female chars - whores, c----. Think it's gonna be any different IRL?), harrassed, groped or worse.


*Spoiler*: _sad (and sick) details_ 



i remember some friends sharing about being harrassed on the bus. few more were stalked and groped. 

one was sexually harrassed by her own uncle when she was a child. 

The saddest was (during my field work) when a deaf-mute girl was raped on her way home from school.




*Do an experiment. Ask 10 females you know about their experience and it's likely you'll get 10 out of 10 affirmative responses.*

The point of speaking out is not to malign nor generalize the male population as ebul. (hey, there are bad women too). 

The point is it's ok for victims to speak out against Roger's idealism/cause because unfortunately, it happens to women on a regular basis.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 25, 2014)

So this thread has reached Fairy Tail levels of awful it seems.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> He didn't think was a god, a lot of the early part of his story is dedicated to his hobbies and struggle to fit in, he takes up basketball but finds he's too short and weak, he takes up skateboarding but even after a year he couldn't do a basic trick and was surpassed by younger kids, hell most of his life was spent playing WoW and he considered himself mediocre at that too, he was really a miserable thing, he only started ranting about being a superior being towards the end as an antidote to his rock bottom self esteem.  He  comes across  as cocky in the videos but that was just a front, in reality he struggled even to talk to  other  boys,  I don't think  he started a conversion with a woman in his life because as he says himself, they frightened him.  That was why he fantasied about killing his brother, he had  natural social skills, so I think he did understand what  the problem was



Sounds about right.



Arishem said:


> Someone put his manifesto through a word cloud generator.







Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Now I am forced to read through all these feminist post on tumblr and twitter who use youtube comments as sources to prove their points.
> 
> thanks Elliot Rodger



It's your own fault for reading feminist posts on tumblr. 



Joakim3 said:


> Leave the forum for a couple of days and come back to find my thread has turned shit-storm, lol
> 
> Oh and to answer the initial question of "am I for or against guns?"
> 
> ...



I thought you said not to turn this thread into that? 



synthax said:


> Personally find his behavior amusing,don't know what the fuss is all about.



People died. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women according to people on tumblr. And you can't same some or a few men, It's all men, NO in-between. That sort of talk is unfair. I hate how people are using this tragedy as a mean to feed their fear of a certain group of people.



There are always going to be people who misplace blame on a knee-jerk emotional reaction. It happens; the important thing is not to succumb to that yourself. As for everyone else, just shake your head at 'em and keep movin'.


This is so bad it's actually kind of funny.

Except he's serious.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 25, 2014)

> In fully realizing these truths about the world, I have created the ultimate and perfect ideology of how a fair and pure world would work. In an ideal world, sexuality would not exist. It must be outlawed. In a world without sex, humanity will be pure and civilized. Men will grow up healthily, without having to worry about such a barbaric act. All men will grow up fair and equal, because no man will be able to experience the pleasures of sex while others are denied it. The human race will evolve to an entirely new level of civilization, completely devoid of all the impurity and degeneracy that exists today. In order to completely abolish sex, women themselves would have to be abolished. All women must be quarantined like the plague they are, so that they can be used in a manner that actually benefits a civilized society. In order carry this out, there must exist a new and powerful type of government, under the control of one divine ruler, such as myself. The ruler that establishes this new order would have complete control over every aspect of society, in order to direct it towards a good and pure place. At the disposal of this government, there needs to be a highly trained army of fanatically loyal troops, in order to enforce such revolutionary laws. The first strike against women will be to quarantine all of them in concentration camps. At these camps, the vast majority of the female population will be deliberately starved to death. That would be an efficient and fitting way to kill them all off. I would take great pleasure and satisfaction in condemning every single woman on earth to starve to death. I would have an enormous tower built just for myself, where I can oversee the entire concentration camp and gleefully watch them all die.
> If I can’t have them, no one will,
> 
> I’d imagine thinking to myself as I oversee this. Women represent everything
> ...



This guy is like Souther from Fist of the North Star, but scrawny and impotent.

Also, gay guys are kind of a huge hole (no pun intended...seriously) in his "plan."

Or even like...prison rape.

Get a bunch of guys together with no women around and deny them sex long enough and some of them are eventually gonna start fucking whatever they can comfortably fit into.



walkerandarazu said:


> And being a god  Last time I checked sex was useless for a god!



You obviously haven't read much on the subject, then, because history/mythology is rife with examples of gods/divine beings shagging mortals (and it seems to always be gods banging human woman; I can't really think of any examples of goddesses bedding human men).

The name "Hercules" ring a bell? Yeah, he was a demi-god--guess how those are made.

Just sayin'.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2014)

Zeus was one thirsty ass friend.


----------



## BashFace (May 26, 2014)

Rodgers problem was his dettached nature in which I assume he was because of how he worded things. Rodgers may have been misogynist(I believe misanthropic though from what I've read) but that wasn't his problem it was just that he was sexually frustrated and angry at the world about it. 

He believed that when he obtained a sports car/BMW Coupe (not a sports car), a house, money, education etc that he was going to live the all American dream. A lot of people are conned with this shit but people don't lash out the way he did. People find this out a lot harder than he has... 

Its hard for people to understand they will be forgotten by third generation and if you spend your time focused on possessions to update your status then thats who you are and how you will be remembered by everyone. I remember this guy as a butthurt who had amounted people to "hot blonde girlfriend" or to possessions he could obtain as long as he had this, this and that. 

Hes just scum anyone who thinks his misogynist stuff fueled his rampage is silly. 

He was pissed off because he wasn't accepted and he had a car... Like that sort of shit. Hes just pathetic. He hadn't just amounted females to pieces of meat I assure you. Females would've released his sexual frustration and male friends would've stopped him from feeling like an outcast. Thats how he saw it. When he mentions the short indian bloke hes like hardcore racist and doesn't see that guy as worthy of something. Because of how he views people as garbage or utensils. 

This dude was a sick individual but misogyny is just a factor like his sexual repression, repressed anger, homicidal ideation, misanthropy, antisocial behavior, he was a noob who got negged heaps for shit posts etc. 

@

Also personally I don't believe that anyone has the right to make announcements and disagree with Rodgers ideals. For starters nobody ever took the time to understand what his ideals/views are and when he pleads for help on forum sites or makes detached yet cynical and violent quotes about humanity. Why doesn't anyone care then and why would anyone care now? It'd be different if he was still alive. 

It may be true that one person could've changed his life but I don't feel sorry for him at all. Nor do his ideals need to be questioned in a way that implies they can be comprehended. Why should Rodger be the face of misogyny when it played such a low element in his crime and he wasn't misogynist he was misanthropic. 

Nobody gave a shit about him but because he killed 6 people we may as well sensationalize him give him influence and analyze and agree/disagree with his opinions. Lets create controversy its what he would've wanted.


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

All he would've wanted was some tail. He failed, as far as he'd be concerned.

I'm still not getting how he couldn't even buy sex or get a gold digger with all that damn money.


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> All he would've wanted was some tail. He failed, as far as he'd be concerned.
> 
> I'm still not getting how he couldn't even buy sex or get a gold digger with all that damn money.


Isn't it obvious? Buying pussy is below him. Women were supposed to worship his bmw driving-prada wearing-whine sipping-manifesto writing penis.


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Isn't it obvious? Buying pussy is below him. Women were supposed to worship his bmw driving-prada wearing-whine sipping-manifesto writing penis.



Good point. 

Except the "penis" part. I doubt he really had that.


----------



## BashFace (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> All he would've wanted was some tail. He failed, as far as he'd be concerned.
> 
> I'm still not getting how he couldn't even buy sex or get a gold digger with all that damn money.



Because it "shouldn't be that way" in his head. 

Everything was going to happen because he had a car his first blowjob was going to be while he took a shit. His first time going down on a girl it was going to taste like cherry and when he got laid kittens were going to tickle his nuts while he went at it. 

He had summarized humanity's expectations and requirements and viewed them as milestones he would receive gratification and success. He never thought things needed to be done. He thought if he bitched about humanity on forums that should get him a girlfriend.


----------



## eurytus (May 26, 2014)

Arishem said:


> Isn't it obvious? Buying pussy is below him. Women were supposed to worship his bmw driving-prada wearing-whine sipping-manifesto writing penis.



so he's a romantic, what fool 

on more serious note, why do people feel they're entitled to be considered sexually attractive these days? This applies to women as well, many seem to think it's not ok to consider obesity unattractive. I blame the whole "Everyone is beautiful, everyone is special" propaganda.


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

BashFace said:


> Because it "shouldn't be that way" in his head.
> 
> Everything was going to happen because he had a car his first blowjob was going to be while he took a shit. His first time going down on a girl it was going to taste like cherry and when he got laid kittens were going to tickle his nuts while he went at it.
> 
> He had summarized humanity's expectations and requirements and viewed them as milestones he would receive gratification and success. *He never thought things needed to be done.* He thought if he bitched about humanity on forums that should get him a girlfriend.



Yep, this sums it all up for me.


----------



## Vermin (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Good point.
> 
> Except the "penis" part. I doubt he really had that.


[sp][/sp]


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

zyken said:


> [sp][/sp]



[SP][/SP]

I hope he didn't actually measure anyone.

...though I'm starting to believe....


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 26, 2014)

> The rampage that left seven people dead near Santa Barbara, Calif., fit the trend of past shooting sprees: A young, angry man trying to draw attention to the ways he felt mistreated by society. That means neither gun control nor mental health is the core issue, some experts say.
> 
> By Mark Sappenfield, Staff writer / May 25, 2014
> 
> ...



Thoughts?


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

His insanity should have been tangible to him with how severe it was. 

Naturally he was crazy if he didn't even care about his own family, perfectly happy to consider killing them.   

Oh and fuck him, if I had money and a black BMW, I wouldn't even be worried about women. You don't love me ladies? That's okay! I have my 5000 dollar computer and many many MMO's! MUAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

Thought you were going to make a porn joke for a sec, there, Kyokkai.


----------



## eurytus (May 26, 2014)

@kagekatsu, the experts say the same thing everytime, the coverage is encouraging these attention whores. But in this age, even if the police don't release the photos and names, people at his campus would post it online anyway


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> @kagekatsu, the experts say the same thing everytime, the coverage is encouraging these attention whores. But in this age, even if the police don't release the photos and names, people at his campus would post it online anyway



It's been that way since at least the nineties, with the extensive media coverage, but even before then, most serial killers did what they did for the pleasure derived from the infamy or the pleasure derived from the killing.

This guy, though, was just raging at the world--women in particular. If he had fame in mind, it was in the backseat and strapped in tight. He said that he was going to kill because no woman in the world loved him...which just shows again that he didn't make any true effort to get one. He was just a whiny bitch from start to finish, as far as his motives were concerned. There was nothing ulterior.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Thought you were going to make a porn joke for a sec, there, Kyokkai.



It goes without saying that when not using that 5000 dollar PC for gaming it would be used for porn. 

So I didn't say it ;P


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

^Touche.

In all seriousness, though, he didn't seem like the type who'd want a stable relationship anyway. And, no, I'm not saying that because he was rich.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> ^Touche.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, he didn't seem like the type who'd want a stable relationship anyway. And, no, I'm not saying that because he was rich.



Yeah no don't worry, it's obvious why you would say that lol.  

He talked about wanting to be loved but he loved no one. 

A fundamental rule of life that he obviously didn't ever come to know.


----------



## eurytus (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> It's been that way since at least the nineties, with the extensive media coverage, but even before then, most serial killers did what they did for the pleasure derived from the infamy or the pleasure derived from the killing.
> 
> This guy, though, was just raging at the world--women in particular. If he had fame in mind, it was in the backseat and strapped in tight. He said that he was going to kill because no woman in the world loved him...which just shows again that he didn't make any true effort to get one. He was just a whiny bitch from start to finish, as far as his motives were concerned. There was nothing ulterior.



He made a youtube video saying how he planned to kill them, looks like he's partly after infamy to me. He could've schemed to kill them in his basement and bury their bodies in the lawn or something, but he wanted his last act to be public show, he wanted the world know he's angry, he's butthurt.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He made a youtube video saying how he planned to kill them, looks like he's partly after infamy to me. He could've schemed to kill them in his basement and bury their bodies in the lawn or something, but he wanted his last act to be public show, he wanted the world know he's angry, he's butthurt.



That was probably cause he wanted to show women everywhere what he thinks they deserve. 

I don't think it was just to be known for being insane.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 26, 2014)

What the hell....


----------



## eurytus (May 26, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> That was probably cause he wanted to show women everywhere what he thinks they deserve.
> 
> I don't think it was just to be known for being insane.



yeah, he's a misogynist terrorist, he even wrote a doctrine and made propaganda videos, he only fell short of calling for followers to join his cause.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Zezima said:


> What the hell....



They're not wrong, he has impeccable facial structure and all. 

They're nothing wrong with him on the surface, it's below the surface that's fucked up lol.


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

eurytus said:


> He made a youtube video saying how he planned to kill them, looks like he's partly after infamy to me. He could've schemed to kill them in his basement and bury their bodies in the lawn or something, but he wanted his last act to be public show, he wanted the world know he's angry, he's butthurt.



Or it could just be a vlogging attitude. At the very least, it's not as if he wanted to be put on any kind of pedestal for that action alone.

His wet dreams were another story, though....


----------



## Vermin (May 26, 2014)

the guy is cute

but shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit

ain't no woman gonna fuck a crazy ass friend


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 26, 2014)

> It is the means by which the perpetrator seeks to make us feel his hatred



This is the whole point of mass shootings from ones with such a mindset, it's like the cycle of hate IRL. 
They do only do it to spread hate, Uchiha's are real!


----------



## Sherlōck (May 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V-f1GxezBiQ[/YOUTUBE]

He needs some lesson from this five year old kid.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

kuruizaki said:


> This is missing the point.
> 
> It's true that *NOT all* men are nutcases like rodgers. And there's no reason to think otherwise.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, it seems you missed MY point.
I was concerned about the massive social media fearmongering going on after this incident.
I'm not referring to people who "speak out" about their own experiences, but about people who see some crazy person thousands of miles away kill twice as many men as women and then spout bullshit like how they have to be afraid of guys murdering them now. Those ARE maligning and generalizing the male population as dangerous, violent and misogynistic.



Flow said:


> We can sit here and trade internet blows all you want if it makes you feel better. It's still funny that you find a reason to bring up feminism or ethnicity in every thread if you're given the opportunity.


I bring up feminism and ethnicity when they're relevant or amusing in the context.
Most ironically, I didn't bring up feminism or ethnicity in this thread, just stupid people on social media. That you automatically connect that to feminism is mildly amusing though 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We all know you're just upset that he didn't get more women and darkies with his bullets. I guess you can count that at least he died. He was a half white abomination.


I'll give you your free ad hominem since I did mine, but next time at least TRY to put some effort or connection to reality into it. I feel entitled to much better insults than that


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2014)

Zezima said:


> What the hell....



well he is, however you slice it he had a lot going for him

-good looks
-pricey car
-getting educated
-fruitful upbringing

if he did have any mental issues you certainly cant say assistance wasn't close at hand
so there's just about little excuse for this, and zero sympathy from me
just cause some kid has no idea how to approach girls doesn't make it alright to fill them with lead after shooting a video filled with misogynistic rapports


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

Rodger was receiving psychological help for his Asperger's. That says a lot about the cause of his social issues.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I personally think it's unfair that people will use this incident to blame all men...yes all men, all men are apparently rapist who want to kill women


It's true though

educate yourself, look up shrodingers rapist.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 26, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmCXWbcavBE[/youtube]


----------



## Shodai (May 26, 2014)

afg

at first I laughed

then I felt bad


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2014)

> But A LOT (if not all) women have experienced being victims of misogynist-driven acts at least once in their lives.


I can assure you that ALL women experience misagony and harassment at least once in their life. All women have self-defense mechanism everytime they go out so they don't get raped. Yes, women live in defense since even before puberty and that's a sad fact.


*All men are at wrong *because they don't warn their friends. They don't raise criticism. In fact the reason this guy snapped is part of men culture: that he couldn't get laid and called loser by his male friends.

It's the mindset of ALL men that thinks of women as "bitches, hoes" they banged. This type of culture creates monsters like this.

I remember this nice article: 

It's about a very recent fiasco happened in comic bookdom and all men tried to close the topic by saying "but not all of us like that!" 

All men are like that. There is one little part they go. One bad day and bam you are Elliot. 

It's a deep down issue in men's culture and genetics to see women as a sexual object, I don't think it's something that can get better unless MEN can start doing something about it, instead of women.


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

This fits so many people within the thread.


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2014)

you just said it's genetic 
women ooze sex 
wtf do you want men to do about it?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

clearly what we must do is seperate human kind into two societies
a male and female version
they are forbidden to interact except during mating season

if that fails we can just castrate all men, we don't need sperm to reproduce in this day and age. And the reduced aggression and sex drive of these vile creatures will only make everybody more productive


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 26, 2014)

Shodai said:


> afg
> 
> at first I laughed
> 
> then I felt bad



yeah the actual shooting footage was a buzzkill


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2014)

I'm all for that, everyone gets off quicker servicing themselves than having sex anyway


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2014)

Or you can try to control your animal urges and warn your friends that make sexist remarks?

You have a brain fgs.


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

everything else you said is kind of dumb though. genetics don't play a role


----------



## Pliskin (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's the mindset of ALL men that thinks of women as "bitches, hoes" they banged. This type of culture creates monsters like this.
> 
> I
> 
> All men are like that. There is one little part they go. One bad day and bam you are Elliot.



Sexist pig. This is pure misandrist drivel, the kind of strawman feminism that misogyinsts have wet dreams about.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> everything else you said is kind of dumb though. genetics don't play a role



Hormones kinda does. And even if it's not due to genetics, this is even worse. There is no excuse for them to act like this.

It all boils down to society.



Pliskin said:


> Sexist pig. This is pure misandrist drivel, the kind of strawman feminism that misogyinsts have wet dreams about.



Poor men!


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Or you can try to control your animal urges and warn your friends that make sexist remarks?
> 
> You have a brain fgs.


 please
men and women are different on a fundemental level
these urges are instinctual. They're impossible to control
Every time I see a woman on the street I can barely restrain the urge to rip off my clothes and hoot at her like the alpha male I am

like I said either complete seperation or complete castration of male kind.


----------



## aiyanah (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Or you can try to control your animal urges and warn your friends that make sexist remarks?
> 
> You have a brain fgs.



but i do that already 
what about the guys who have no friends though? 
i am not going to accept being held liable for their actions


----------



## synthax (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark


----------



## Joakim3 (May 26, 2014)

I fell proud of making the cluster fuck thread of 2014


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2014)

Is Arya being serious or am I missing some reference here?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2014)

Seeing his Videos and his mandate or whatever it is. This guy was desperately trying to be some tragic figure. Well seems like it's worked too.


----------



## GearsUp (May 26, 2014)

Well to be fair...she said men not boys. 

So there's some hope.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 26, 2014)

"Men are afraid that women will laugh at them. Women are afraid that men will kill them." ~ Margaret Atwood


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2014)

unfortunately that's the sad tale of a male dominated world.

Am i doing it right Bate?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2014)

Oh my god, what the hell does this have to do with Feminism? He resented more successful men just as much as he did the women he felt entitled to.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2014)

if you right a 10,000 word diatribe about everything an anything in particular before you go blow up a school, if they find out in that diatribe you railed against corporations in a sentence, you are a liberal socialist


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Well, this thread has become a stinking cesspool.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Zezima said:


> What the hell....



I hope he's reading all these comments in hell, so that he knows just how pointless and stupid what he did really was.

If only I believed in an afterlife...



eurytus said:


> yeah, he's a misogynist terrorist, he even wrote a doctrine and made propaganda videos, he only fell short of calling for followers to join his cause.



He did write about having an army of loyal followers to do his bidding at one point. He seemed intent on pursuing that angle, even if he was perhaps too egocentric to give it much immediate thought.



Deputy Myself said:


> It's true though
> 
> educate yourself, look up shrodingers rapist.







afgpride said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmCXWbcavBE[/youtube]



Whoever made this is a fucking genius.

This is hilarious. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## GearsUp (May 26, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh my god, what the hell does this have to do with Feminism? He resented more successful men just as much as he did the women he felt entitled to.



Hold up. Wait a minute- _hold up...

...wait a minute~~~_


Men were definitely mentioned in his tirade. Let's not deny the fact that women were the main focus of most of his rants, whether he was trying to get them or lamenting over not being able to. His disliking men usually involved the fact that they had women or were more sociable, which involves women. 

His hatred of women for not bowing down and accepting his sexist depictions and desires of them was the impetus for his murderous rampage. He killed men because he gave no fucks since he hated his life. He hated men because they could have women and he never could. He killed women because...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> Hold up. Wait a minute- _hold up...
> 
> ...wait a minute~~~_
> 
> ...



Why are people trying to invalidate his antipathy for other men? He didn't want men, but he hated pretty much every other guy because they were more successful than he. 

Women were the object of his desire, he felt entitled to them. So of course desire is going to be more on them. The fact remains however is that while the reasons were different, he hated pretty much everyone around him. He killed men because he resented their success where he failed. He resented women as he blames them for his failure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2014)

if your mentally unstable, i'm sure any outlet for your rage will do just fine


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> *All men are at wrong *because they don't warn their friends. They don't raise criticism. In fact the reason this guy snapped is part of men culture: that he couldn't get laid and called loser by his male friends.



I don't agree with the "all men" part.

I'm a man myself, and I agree with you that it's terrible how guys throw around the term "virgin" as an insult; it's tantamount to calling a girl a "slut"--opposite meaning, same venom. It only feeds the mentality 1) that women are objects/conquests/achievements and 2) that guys who don't get laid early/often in life are inadequate. Calling a girl a slut is the same; you are evaluating someone's personal worth based on their sex life (or lack thereof), and people are more than that.

Sex is supposed to be a willful act between two (or more ) people, not one person's trophy or another person's shame.



> It's the mindset of ALL men that thinks of women as "bitches, hoes" they banged. This type of culture creates monsters like this.



True enough.

Even though it's a male-dominated mindset, it creates a culture that is unfair to both women AND men.



> I remember this nice article:
> 
> It's about a very recent fiasco happened in comic bookdom and all men tried to close the topic by saying "but not all of us like that!"
> 
> All men are like that. There is one little part they go. One bad day and bam you are Elliot.



Not all men are like that. 



> It's a deep down issue in men's culture and genetics to see women as a sexual object, I don't think it's something that can get better unless MEN can start doing something about it, instead of women.



It's in many (if not all) cultures to see women as sex objects; it's not genetic, though. Just because you are sexually attracted to someone doesn't necessarily mean you objectify them. Sexual attraction and respect are not mutually exclusive, much as some people seem to think so... It's just something that ought to be kept in perspective and channeled appropriately, instead of...you know...rape culture (which itself is a very nebulous and controversial phrase that utterly fails to encapsulate the full spectrum of relevant issues that could be discussed).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 26, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why are people trying to invalidate his antipathy for other men? He didn't want men, but he hated pretty much every other guy because they were more successful than he.
> 
> Women were the object of his desire, he felt entitled to them. So of course desire is going to be more on them. The fact remains however is that while the reasons were different, he hated pretty much everyone around him. He killed men because he resented their success where he failed. He resented women as he blames them for his failure.



I believe his main point was he hated men by and large because of women aka take women out of the equation and this shit would of never happened.

Now if thats true or not I dont know as I only watched one of his many videos and like hell am I reading his 100+ pages of crazy.


----------



## GearsUp (May 26, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I believe his main point was he hated men by and large because of women aka take women out of the equation and this shit would of never happened.
> 
> Now if thats true or not I dont know as I only watched one of his many videos and like hell am I reading his 100+ pages of crazy.



Yes, it seems that way based on what I've read.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Zeus was one thirsty ass friend.



That he was.

Even the pious Christian God knocked up Jesus's mama.

And some of the angels bedded human women, too.



eurytus said:


> so he's a romantic, what fool
> 
> on more serious note, why do people feel they're entitled to be considered sexually attractive these days? This applies to women as well, many seem to think it's not ok to consider obesity unattractive. I blame the whole "Everyone is beautiful, everyone is special" propaganda.



Probably a confluence of a whole bunch of issues...ranging from society's repression of sexual and emotional feelings...to its pressures on conformity...and even the sheer lack of real problems some people have to worry about.

And of course, there's pop culture...


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Justice (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


>



smh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Rodger was receiving psychological help for his Asperger's. That says a lot about the cause of his social issues.



Aspergers doesn't make you murder people. I've dated a girl with it and know others that have it. This guy may very well have it...but he has other shit there too.

Arya, you need to settle the fuck down.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


>



Lol.. look at all these beta bitches ;P  

You MUST give him pussy cause he's sad!!! 

Hold on gentleman let me put a fat cow in front of you who desperately wants your dick, no you can't refuse, she'll be sad and might kill people if you don't poke her.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Aspergers doesn't make you murder people. I've dated a girl with it and know others that have it. This guy may very well have it...but he has other shit there too.



Well I was specifically talking about the social issues, as in not being a hit with the ladies which got him into that psychotic spiral of hate and frustration. Asperger's obviously doesn't make you crazy by itself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well I was specifically talking about the social issues, as in not being a hit with the ladies which got him into that psychotic spiral of hate and frustration. Asperger's obviously doesn't make you crazy by itself.



Aspergers and something else might have made him think it was okay to murder people over it. I don't agree with the idea that everyone can just snap like this. There has to be other issues with a person when they kill for reasons like this. There has to be reasons why it's more common in some places than others and other things. 

I believe people are more predictable and readable than we give them credit for.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 26, 2014)

Okay, I might have worded out wrongly a bit;

+ This guy "snaps" because he thought life was unfair to him for not giving him...any "hoes". (the way he wanted) Since he looks obsessed with this, his friends are undeniably a factor in it. They most likely called him "virgin loser" and he got worse each day his friends got "laid". Most men conversation include "how I banged that bitch" and those killed his self esteem without a doubt. 

He is mentally ill, yes. He has behaviour issues, yes. But would it have gotten this worse if it wasn't for men's culture? Thinking "having sex" is a level and the mindset of "women should spread their legs for us".

Now onto my point. *All men are responsible for this.  * They don't take any action for this ill culture. Not all men are like that is a way to run away from problem. As long as men don't face it, women will get raped, harassed and killed. 

When a women gets raped, people excuse it by "she was out late", "she was wearing something attractive, she asked for it". Then of course "oh, not all men are like that".

Then I ask you why all little girls are taught to be defensive against boys/men? Why can't I walk on road without the fear of being attacked? You might say "not all" but enough that women fear. 

I'm just wondering why most feminists are women? Why there isn't an active male voice saying "Yo, this is wrong." instead of "hey, i didn't kill her ok? chill out".

I'm living in a country where women get killed for breaking up with men. And even then the man is excused. 

Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh in my previous post. I'm just sick of people being hypocrites about it.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Okay, I might have worded out wrongly a bit;
> 
> + This guy "snaps" because he thought life was unfair to him for not giving him...any "hoes". (the way he wanted) Since he looks obsessed with this, his friends are undeniably a factor in it. They most likely called him "virgin loser" and he got worse each day his friends got "laid". Most men conversation include "how I banged that bitch" and those killed his self esteem without a doubt.


Read the guy's manifesto if you haven't already. The guy's main issue was that he wanted to be 'superior' to his peers and he ended up associating girls with popularity  and that was the source of all his issues with girls. Well, he doesn't spell it out like that. but that's the sense I got from his ramblings. Yes, there were people who made fun of him for sucking to be good with girls, however, there were others who DID called him out on his shit but he just ignored them cause he had already made up his mind in that the world was wrong, not him. The guy was a massive narcissist.




> He is mentally ill, yes. He has behaviour issues, yes. But would it have gotten this worse if it wasn't for men's culture? Thinking "having sex" is a level and the mindset of "women should spread their legs for us".


Culture at large played a part, however, most men endure and are raised in the same circumstances and don't go out there  shooting and raping people. Not that our culture does not need to evolve, but you seem to be downplaying his severe mental issues in order to make it seem that all man are just one rejection away to end up like that murderous bastard. That's pretty darn offensive if you ask me. 



> When a women gets raped, people excuse it by "she was out late", "she was wearing something attractive, she asked for it". Then of course "oh, not all men are like that".


Only a small and pathetic vocal minority says such things, at least in a developed country.Don;'t put words in other people's mouths.

. 





> I'm just wondering why most feminists are women? Why there isn't an active male voice saying "Yo, this is wrong." instead of "hey, i didn't kill her ok? chill out".


Because most grown men have enough decency to know that such things are wrong and are needless to say. Shit, do you truly believe that every man is a rapist in the making? That's pretty damn ignorant. If any group of guys here sees a man abusing a girl, said group will most likely beat the shit out of the guy on the spot or at least help out.



> I'm living in a country where women get killed for breaking up with men. And even then the man is excused.


Ok, where do you live? If that is the case in your country, well yeah, that's pretty fucked up and your country needs to change, but how the men in there behave is not reflective of how the male gender behaves as a whole but just how fucked up the country's own culture can be. 

Generalizing man like that is an insult and a blow to all the guys out there who are genuinely decent human beings and who work hard to set an example to their peers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2014)

please don't post youtube comments. the very lowest form of individual thought on the net these days, on the same level as twitter


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

^Most people use youtube. Just because they aren't "highly intelligent" doesn't mean they aren't the representation of part of the population out there that have been paying attention to the news.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 26, 2014)

I think his sociopathy was misdiagnosed as Asperger's and his misogyny just one branch of his overall sociopathic nature which started to develop in his teens.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Now onto my point. *All men are responsible for this.  * They don't take any action for this ill culture. Not all men are like that is a way to run away from problem. As long as men don't face it, women will get raped, harassed and killed.



I don't take action against North Korea.

I don't take action against Al Qaeda.

I don't take action against the slob bustin' his tool at people in my neighborhood liquor store.

That doesn't mean I am responsible for their actions or the way they think. When shit comes knocking, I handle it, but the world is far too big a place and there is far too much shit going on for me to go out of my way to deal with everything. There are starving kids in Africa who need food and abused animals in rescue shelters who need a loving home, orphans who need parents and elderly who just need someone to talk to, tin men who need hearts and politicians who need brains...

When someone makes a misogynist/misandrist comment, more often than not I will reprimand them for it, unless it's a good friend who I know better than that and who is speaking to me in private company (and making a joke, of course; if they meant it seriously, I wouldn't hesitate to criticize).

No one is responsible for culture because culture isn't something anyone can control. We are all free-thinking individuals and we can only control our own behavior; that is the most anyone can ask of us.



> When a women gets raped, people excuse it by "she was out late", "she was wearing something attractive, she asked for it". Then of course "oh, not all men are like that".



Yeah. Not all men are like that.



> Then I ask you why all little girls are taught to be defensive against boys/men? Why can't I walk on road without the fear of being attacked? You might say "not all" but enough that women fear.



The world's a scary place full of dangerous creeps, and the weak are preyed upon by the powerful. But you're projecting your fear onto people you don't even know. Being on your guard is a good thing; being resentful of all men because they "might" hurt you is not.

Carrying a gun helps, though, if you're into that sort of thing. Assuming it's legal where you live.



> I'm just wondering why most feminists are women? Why there isn't an active male voice saying "Yo, this is wrong." instead of "hey, i didn't kill her ok? chill out".



Probably because feminism is an implicitly gendered (female) perspective on gendered rights and because some of its most vocal proponents come off as foaming-at-the-mouth misandrists looking for dragons to slay.

Not that there aren't...plenty of white knights and so-called male "feminists" willing to champion the cause to win women's favor. But those usually aren't the types of men you'd want representing your cause...in anything.

"Equalism" is a more appealing word to me, personally, as it connotes values of equality without spotlighting gender.



> I'm living in a country where women get killed for breaking up with men. And even then the man is excused.



That's fucked up. In an environment like that, I can see why you'd think guys are monsters.

But, uh...I don't live in such a country, and that kind of practice is outside of my experience and understanding, so I am also pretty horrified by it. And I'm a guy...



> Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh in my previous post. I'm just sick of people being hypocrites about it.



The world is full of hypocrites but unfortunately you are making the all-too-common mistake of taking your anger out on a bigger chunk of the population than is actually deserving of it. If you're going to spend all the energy getting mad, you may as well direct it where it's due.

I know it may seem easier to just vent at anything you can put a label on, but just because it's easy doesn't mean it's the right thing to do. You risk hurting innocent people that way, and then who is the bad guy?


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

Arya, just listen to Nikushimi. He's right on this, despite being an Itachi fan.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> Arya, just listen to Nikushimi. He's right on this, despite being an Itachi fan.



Hey, Itachi didn't discriminate:



Equality.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 26, 2014)

oh wow Arya stark was serious

hahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 26, 2014)

Flow said:


> ^Most people use youtube. Just because they aren't "highly intelligent" doesn't mean they aren't the representation of part of the population out there that have been paying attention to the news.



i say so because those comments aren't even an accurate indication of public sentiment as most things boil down to people trolling like hell and making jokes. If you listened to youtube comments as an accurate judge of temperature more than half the people on there would be classified as criminally insane


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

the misogyny in this thread is off the fucking chain, well done boys


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i say so because those comments aren't even an accurate indication of public sentimen



You just can't say for sure.

Anyways, I've posted enough comments for this thread to operate on. For now, I don't see a reason to keep posting them since people here already have the understanding that there are idiots that probably agree with him.


----------



## Justice (May 26, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> please don't post youtube comments. the very lowest form of individual thought on the net these days, on the same level as twitter



You haven't seen any WSHH comments, have you?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 26, 2014)

For what it's worth, men know men can be dangerous. Men can be a danger to other men. Men can be molested by other men when they're boys. Men can deal with physical danger from other men. Men can call other men names to diminish, criticize or insult them. Sons can get physically attacked or intimidated by their fathers, or little brothers by their older brothers. Men are often aware of other men or male groups when they go out at nights. Men pick up on the signals of other males, or groups of other males, and intuit danger. Men act in certain ways to give signals to, interact with, or ward off, other men. Men take time out of their day to learn how to defend themselves and fight because men also experience the dangers of men.

The trick with this line, Arya, is that you're not cluing us dudes into the dangers of other dudes. We know. You aren't cluing us into an alien experience women perceive and intuit. You know a lot of women that have been assaulted or molested. But you would know men who have been assaulted or molested too, if that's where your attention was. Men know men are dangerous. Men experience the danger of men.

There are guys out there who are a danger to women but not other men. Sure. But there are also plenty of men out there who are equal opportunity dangers. So us dudes know what's up. Male X might grope you or call you a whore if you pull away, but he looks like he wouldn't have a problem punching me in the face and calling me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I bumped into him, either. I don't want to diminish the distinct dangers women do face, because there are distinct dangers, but don't talk to guys like they don't understand any of this intuiting danger from people. Snatching girls from some far thrown rural south american town and selling them into the slave trade is a distinct danger the female gender faces, but if you keep your attention on that rural settlement long enough maybe you notice the young boys are being abducted into warfare instead of sexual slavery. Men endanger other men too. Testosterone causes a lot of problems. It's not evil, and I don't have any principle against it, but guys can understand more points of your view than you might be giving them the credit to.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 26, 2014)

*Raises hand*

I'm also someone scared by men and I am a man.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2014)

I see no reason to appeal to her whining. I think we have seen enough examples that sex really doesn't matter when someone is or wants to be an awful human being. If she can't get over her hangups about men, then really, what makes her any better than this guy?


----------



## Gino (May 26, 2014)

Arya Stark...........you're smarter then this.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

Justice said:


> You haven't seen any WSHH comments, have you?



I checked several videos and the comments are 90% adbots
Does that site have no moderators?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I checked several videos and the comments are 90% adbots
> Does that site have no moderators?



I'm not sure anyone's even running it.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I see no reason to appeal to her whining. I think we have seen enough examples that sex really doesn't matter when someone is or wants to be an awful human being. If she can't get over her hangups about men, then really, what makes her any better than this guy?



Well, she hasn't killed anybody...or even written or "vlogged" about how she is meticulously going to round up and kill people of a certain group, slowly, painfully...or given us any reason to believe she might be a dangerous psychopath intent on perpetrating a violent crime.

Of course, that doesn't mean she's right, either...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Parallax said:


> the misogyny in this thread is off the fucking chain, well done boys



Its all balanced out by Arya's misandry. 

So it all gets evened out in the end.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Two wrongs always make a right.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Well, she hasn't killed anybody...or even written or "vlogged" about how she is meticulously going to round up and kill people of a certain group, slowly, painfully...or given us any reason to believe she might be a dangerous psychopath intent on perpetrating a violent crime.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean she's right, either...



Granted. I should've elaborated in regards to mindset about the opposite gender; she's still making herself out to be a raging misandrist. I don't see why every guy has to apologize or try and take responsibility for what this guy did. It's not the fault of men that he was like this, he killed men and women before taking his own life. He hated both sexes and himself, that speaks far more to generally being fucked in the head than simply sexist.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Two wrongs always make a right.




Yup,
with enough hatred in the world, there would be peace.
Itachi was right all along.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Thank you, Based Itachi.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 26, 2014)

I finally think I know enough about the guy to comment. 

I would agree that the media portrayal of women has something to do with this killer. 

The media has set up that the rewards in society, goal for men is to have have lots of money, drive fast cars, and have sex with beautiful women. 

He believe that he deserved this media portrayal of success. He was from a rich enough background to gain some of the status that he wanted, but was unable to accomplish success with women he believed he deserved. 

Now I think this is the controversial point. 
Why did he believe that he deserved these things. Specifically the affection of attractive women. 

There seems to be a large group that claim that the media is to blame for this, and tell men that they deserve women, and that they for men. 

But I disagree, people characterize him as narcissistic but that doesn't go far enough. 

He was a *megalomaniac*. His belief that he deserved his fantasy life was based on his physiological disorder. 

-Does this mean that the media needs to change? no, don't be ridiculous. The media is feeding of the public, not the other way round. Men will want to have sex with beautiful women, the media didn't convince them of this, they just support what is in each of us to sell us shit.


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2014)

Man, I wonder if this opened anyone's eyes. You really gotta see someone from the outside to see how fucked your ideologies can get.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

Oh god, the people (not in this thread) speculating that he was a repressed homosexual in denial because of facebook selfies and stabbing men.
I don't know whether I should laugh or frown.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Oh god, the people (not in this thread) speculating that he was a repressed homosexual in denial because of facebook selfies and stabbing men.
> I don't know whether I should laugh or frown.



I thought it was douche bags who took facebook selfies.


----------



## Flynn (May 26, 2014)

I do kind of agree that "male culture" has something to do with this story but not really at the level that I would blame all men, or really men at all. From my experience a lot of the culture revolves around ball breaking, metaphoric dick measuring contests, sport (physically and/or psychologically), and all these things could have a profound effect on you depending on your mental fortitude. Most people are mature enough to know that everything is just for laughs and when guys are breaking your balls, it generally isn't from malicious intent (though it can definitely escalate to confrontation if you allow it). I can't count the number of times I walked into a new class of people, either from moving into a new area or going on to the next level of education, meeting multiple guys who will just give me shit right out of the gate, calling me gay or a loser for my general attitude, only to be really tight or chill friends with the same guy a few months later. The big thing is to know the game, to not let it get to you emotionally and use confidence and humor as a way of coping.

But with this Elliot character, I can definitely see a poor coping system along with materialism that he's probably had ever since he was a little kid working together to create what he was at the end of his life. I'm probably slightly projecting and being a little ignorant, but that's as far as I'm going with in regards to making sense of what he did, because besides from his overt moping and sadness at the sight of people having what he doesn't have, a lot of the stuff he said isn't that strange to me. Almost everyday when I'm walking down the street or on public transit, I'm thinking about how much I resent people being happy either romantically or just socially.


----------



## Flynn (May 26, 2014)

Jesus Christ, now I'm thinking about all the horrific shit I've written in my journal over the past year and a half and how that would contribute to my psych profile if anyone wanted to look into me

I need to get up underneath this


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Oh god, the people (not in this thread) speculating that he was a repressed homosexual in denial because of facebook selfies and stabbing men.
> I don't know whether I should laugh or frown.



Do whatever your set does. That's my rule.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Flynn said:


> I do kind of agree that "male culture" has something to do with this story but not really at the level that I would blame all men, or really men at all. From my experience a lot of the culture revolves around ball breaking, metaphoric dick measuring contests, sport (physically and/or psychologically), and all these things could have a profound effect on you depending on your mental fortitude. Most people are mature enough to know that everything is just for laughs and when guys are breaking your balls, it generally isn't from malicious intent (though it can definitely escalate to confrontation if you allow it). I can't count the number of times I walked into a new class of people, either from moving into a new area or going on to the next level of education, meeting multiple guys who will just give me shit right out of the gate, calling me gay or a loser for my general attitude, only to be really tight or chill friends with the same guy a few months later. The big thing is to know the game, to not let it get to you emotionally and use confidence and humor as a way of coping.
> 
> But with this Elliot character, I can definitely see a poor coping system along with materialism that he's probably had ever since he was a little kid working together to create what he was at the end of his life. I'm probably slightly projecting and being a little ignorant, but that's as far as I'm going with in regards to making sense of what he did, because besides from his overt moping and sadness at the sight of people having what he doesn't have, a lot of the stuff he said isn't that strange to me. Almost everyday when I'm walking down the street or on public transit, I'm thinking about how much I resent people being happy either romantically or just socially.



Dude trade cities with me. You'll be too busy resenting how stupid and obnoxious people are instead ;P 

Plus I have a thing for Canadian girls.


----------



## Flynn (May 26, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Dude trade cities with me. You'll be too busy resenting how stupid and obnoxious people are instead ;P
> 
> Plus I have a thing for Canadian girls.



Florida sounds like one of those places that would turn a functioning psychopath like me, into Elliot


----------



## Nikushimi (May 26, 2014)

Come on, guys; this thread is bad enough without taking it down to Florida.


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

Flynn said:


> Florida sounds like one of those places that would turn a functioning psychopath like me, into Elliot



It's pretty good if you wanna be a tennis player, at least.


----------



## Gino (May 26, 2014)

This thread terrifies me.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 26, 2014)

Flynn said:


> Florida sounds like one of those places that would turn a functioning psychopath like me, into Elliot



Probably, it sucks where I live.  

Plus I fucking hate heat. So yeah.


----------



## Danzio (May 26, 2014)

Not surprising considering he was a racist, insecure baboon. No one is too blame for  his outburst, except him.


Time to report these weirdos to the authorities.


R.I.P to the victims.


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 26, 2014)

So I was watching a documentary about North Korea and after I finished I was watching some of the comments and guess what....
A channel named *Elliot Rodger* had commented 1 month ago. I check his channel and more specifically his google+ 

Check this out.


> IW OULDVE FUCKED THAT TEA GIRL ON DA SPOT U KNO SHE THIRSTY AF AINT GOT NO DICK IN HER LYFE


Apr 11, 2014/Inside North Korea (Part 1/3)
Wow.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2014)

About a North Korean too...


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 26, 2014)

Well the tea girl was fairly hot irrc and seeing as how, if we go by what the people in the documentary say, her only job was to play table tennis and serve tourists tea then yea she probably only saw a man once every few months or something.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 26, 2014)

Not surprised that they fail to mention that he killed three of them with a knife, smh. I always like to wait to comment on things like this as it was fishy to begin with.

They are lying anyway more bullshit propaganda to target guns.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdW9gYoYzB0[/YOUTUBE]

In case you are a fucking idiot watch this one too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKZX_FbzGrk[/YOUTUBE]

Get your news spoon fed to you or look it up yourself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBxuLQ95QEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Risyth (May 26, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> So I was watching a documentary about North Korea and after I finished I was watching some of the comments and guess what....
> A channel named *Elliot Rodger* had commented 1 month ago. I check his channel and more specifically his google+
> 
> Check this out.
> ...



He's incredibly disrespectful. The god who can't free the citizens of North Korea, but can surely wish he got some from the women there.

But at this point, we should just open up another topic to make fun of him, right? Because all we're just posting things to mock him in a news thread now.


JSJ, I already said he knifed three men. He killed 3 with a firearm, though, and wounded the rest with that firearm. And it was from a car, as opposed to up close as with the knives. Not saying either is worse; but still, you're just trying to turn this tragic story into some anti-restriction propaganda of yours because he had a knife out as well. You're pretty despicable.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 26, 2014)

He killed more men than girls.

He didn't want sex if it wasn't consensual.

What a misognist.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 26, 2014)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> I think his sociopathy was misdiagnosed as Asperger's and his misogyny just one branch of his overall sociopathic nature which started to develop in his teens.



The main problem I have with a diagnose of sociopathy, it's lack of clear scientific footing aside, is that he actually had a pretty keen sense of empathy at times. Now we have moved past the idea that psychopaths/sociopaths lack empathy altogether (they are just normally on low but with a switch they can switch on and off), but he actually was very keen and didn't seem to be able to shut out other people's suffering consistently enough to qualify as having reduced empathy. What he had was lack of a sense of agency. He objectified women, yes, as well as other men, but most importantly he objectified himself. He was pathologically incapable of questioning whether his actions could have a negative impact on his or other's situations, and didn't seem to see himself as someone who had any agency. He was always acted "upon", always the passive recipient of some unfairness, and it's from that implicit sense of low agency that he developed obviously contradictory fantasies of godhood even while in the same paragraph complaining about his total failure in every area. 


Zaru said:


> Well I was specifically talking about the social issues, as in not being a hit with the ladies which got him into that psychotic spiral of hate and frustration. Asperger's obviously doesn't make you crazy by itself.



I've read his whole manifesto at this point and I feel somewhat comfortable saying he had narcissistic personality disorder. Between that and his videos, he gave enough material that I'd say it's a pretty clear pattern developing out of childhood and taking clearer and clearer form as he ages.


----------



## Gino (May 26, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> He killed more men than girls.
> 
> He didn't want sex if it wasn't consensual.
> 
> What a misognist.



People don't care about the details or want the full understanding this is why things like this will continue to happen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> He killed more men than girls.
> 
> He didn't want sex if it wasn't consensual.
> 
> What a misognist.



Can't spell misogynist.

Thinks all men who hate women are pro-rape. 

Must be a genius.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tlpcXYkJa9I[/YOUTUBE]

Oh shit didn't realize that James Franco's character from spring breakers was a real guy, apparently our friend elliot loved him


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> He killed more men than girls.
> 
> He didn't want sex if it wasn't consensual.
> 
> What a misognist.



While that is true, he later supposedly went into tirades about sending women to concentration camps or having the state decide when they procreate. I didn't read the manifesto myself but if those parts were reported truthfully then fucking lol.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 26, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can't spell misogynist.


British english > American abomination



> Thinks all men who hate women are pro-rape.
> 
> Must be a genius.


What?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> British english > American abomination
> 
> What?



The point I am making is that what you said was stupid. Doesn't matter what country you're spelling it from. 

What you did was basically like saying someone isn't racist because he doesn't think it's okay to kill people of other races. You're trying to make the situation about something else when it's partly about what everyone in here is saying it's about.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 26, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can't spell misogynist.
> 
> Thinks all men who hate women are pro-rape.
> 
> Must be a genius.



Our rape culture at work, right CTK.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Our rape culture at work, right CTK.


No, this is just stupid at work.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 26, 2014)

Flynn said:


> I do kind of agree that "male culture" has something to do with this story but not really at the level that I would blame all men, or really men at all. From my experience a lot of the culture revolves around ball breaking, metaphoric dick measuring contests, sport (physically and/or psychologically), and all these things could have a profound effect on you depending on your mental fortitude. Most people are mature enough to know that everything is just for laughs and when guys are breaking your balls, it generally isn't from malicious intent (though it can definitely escalate to confrontation if you allow it). I can't count the number of times I walked into a new class of people, either from moving into a new area or going on to the next level of education, meeting multiple guys who will just give me shit right out of the gate, calling me gay or a loser for my general attitude, only to be really tight or chill friends with the same guy a few months later. The big thing is to know the game, to not let it get to you emotionally and use confidence and humor as a way of coping.
> 
> But with this Elliot character, I can definitely see a poor coping system along with materialism that he's probably had ever since he was a little kid working together to create what he was at the end of his life. I'm probably slightly projecting and being a little ignorant, but that's as far as I'm going with in regards to making sense of what he did, because besides from his overt moping and sadness at the sight of people having what he doesn't have, a lot of the stuff he said isn't that strange to me. *Almost everyday when I'm walking down the street or on public transit, I'm thinking about how much I resent people being happy either romantically or just socially*.



Might want to work on that bro, cause you should not be doing that.


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2014)

We don't have to speculate over small details anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 27, 2014)

No other good bait is coming up ever since this guy took every news channel. Looks like I'll be chilling here for a while.
 /pol/ has 20 threads about him, most of them being bait threads but still.

Women could of stopped this you know. But they are so cold, they oppressed him and he lashed out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

He says some of the shit about hating other men in his videos too.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 27, 2014)

av said:


> I am too lazy to read this thread.
> 
> Just read the guy's "Manifesto." I quote, because it was more of an account of his pretty boring-ass life. At first it all sort of "made sense" - he moved around, *he was insecure about his height*, he was poorer than his peers, his isolation built up, yada yada.
> 
> ...



Wasn't he like fucking 5'9? Wtf.. I'm fucking 5'5 and poor. Fuck this guy lol. 

Definitely out of his damn mind, he had fucking nothing to be insecure about.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> So I was watching a documentary about North Korea and after I finished I was watching some of the comments and guess what....
> A channel named *Elliot Rodger* had commented 1 month ago. I check his channel and more specifically his google+
> 
> Check this out.
> ...





What an asshole.

It figures he would vent his misogynist frustrations through vulgar internet trolling.



klad said:


> Women could of stopped this you know. But they are so cold, they oppressed him and he lashed out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

I remember where it was. He had a video at a golf course where he claims to go to watch nature. He states that it's nice because there aren't women or happy couples that he has to see and be upset about. It's something like that, I'm not going to give his channel more views than I already have.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (May 27, 2014)

Alright, I looked over Elliots autobiography and what I'll say is that I think the media is getting it completely wrong. A lot of people in the media are using this as a springboard for “misogyny”… Get a life. That is about as insensitive as it gets, especially because he killed double the number of men than women, but anything to promote the cause I guess...

He literally killed people because he held women on a pedestal. He felt he was inadequate without the affection of a woman, a terrible belief system. He had an absent father and was taught to be a mama's boy “_My mother indulged me more than my father and Soumaya ever did. She knew what I liked and what I didn’t like, and she would go out of her way to make my life pleasant and enjoyable._” It's very apparent that throughout his life he hated men and women equally. Look at more and more criminals, overwhelming number of these guys didn't have fathers at home.

It's obvious that he believed female approval defines a man. “_What I truly wanted…what I truly NEEDED, was a girlfriend I needed a girl’s love. I need to feel worthy as a male._” He put the pussy on such a  high pedestal that it was frankly, shocking. There's a part where he goes out to lunch with his father and a couple sits next to them and that literally makes him question his worth as a human being, “_I was ashamed to be in an inferior position in front of my father,” Elliot wrote. “I wasn’t the son I wanted to present to my father. I should be the one with the hot blonde girl, making my father proud._”

Elliot was raised by a woman and clearly did not have a strong, male role model in his life. He was taught to worship vanity rather than develop strength of character. He was brainwashed to believe that he had to prove himself worthy of women.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

av said:


> Didn't watch, but "manifesto" talks a LOT about hating other men and being jealous of them. The first 50-75% is about being jealous of the "cool kids," particularly guys. He does mention women teasing him a lot, but he doesn't express any strong hatred. He also lists a school dance where an older girl danced with him as an amazing experience, just slow-dancing with her. Describes it as best moment in his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's kind of weird that his self-perception was that off.



There's a video that was posted earlier in the thread where a guy who runs a relationship channel comments on his video and it's interesting because while the relationship guy is whacky he makes some good points about what the guy says and the kinds of things he mentions. 

Even in his video about going on the killing spree he mentions "blonde women" more than once. He goes on about how he dresses and how guys not as good as him get more attention. He's all over the place with it and it's clear to see why he would be teased and why women wouldn't trust him and guys wouldn't want to be around him. I wouldn't want to be around him either. He's actually scary to watch. 

I read a little of what he wrote, but if you watch him everything makes sense. He was wrong inside. It's not just autism like people are claiming. There's something deeply wrong with him. His parents saw it, others saw it and he was supposedly getting help for it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

av said:


> The videos and the manifesto sounds like the exact same thing from what people are quoting here. Like he wrote it down first and made the video after, or vice versa. He does go on and on about beautiful white blonde women a lot in his writing. He also dyed his hair blonde as a kid. Again, it's all strange because his writing is fairly rational throughout most of it. It's like I could be reading one of your life stories - standard outsider, collected pokemon cards, played diablo 2, read game of thrones type shit. He also liked Zuko in Avatar, which I found funny.



The thing is that the videos aren't as coherent because he looks crazy the whole time. His body language is all wrong. His speech and cadence is off and he just doesn't move and act like people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

av said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lestat didn't act like people!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 27, 2014)

av said:


> The videos and the manifesto sound like the exact same thing from what people are quoting here. Like he wrote it down first and made the video after, or vice versa. He does go on and on about beautiful white blonde women a lot in his writing. He also dyed his hair blonde as a kid. Again, it's all strange because his writing is fairly rational throughout most of it. It's like I could be reading one of your life stories - standard outsider, collected pokemon cards, played diablo 2, read game of thrones type shit. He also liked Zuko in Avatar. I don't like that. Because I like Zuko.
> 
> Maybe it would all be alright if he followed in Zuko's footsteps and mastered the martial art he went to class for. But he sucked and gave up.



I can see why someone like would like Zuko because they have very similiar lives.
Both wanted gravely to please their father by capturing a prized possesion in his mind. Zuko the avatar and Elliot Moose a blond girl.

Both have very caring mothers, his relationship with his mom and Zuko's is so similair its almost sad.

Both of them sucked in life, zuko at firebend and elliot at every single thing he tried.

Both of their sibling sistuations were very unpleasant.(Seeing your sister lose her V card with his state of mind is a big no no)

Big difference is zuko had iroh who was his greatest father figure. And elliot had no one like that so he was like a lost wondering soul.

And av the correct you, Zuko gave up on finding the avatar and began aiding the avatar because of his uncle's guidance. Can you imagine a zuko without his uncle? It's basically what happened to mister moose here.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 27, 2014)

I think this is a very revealing passage


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

So his brother was a Transformer?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 27, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What an asshole.
> 
> It figures he would vent his misogynist frustrations through vulgar internet trolling.




Fake account.

Here's the real one:


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 27, 2014)

Seeing as how he made sexist comments on both long before the incident I'm inclined to believe that the first one could've possibly been his as well. There are two cases where this is wrong. Firstly the first guy is a random guy who can see the future and he thus made an account with that name and pic and made misogynistic comments but stopped a month before the murders OR this is a random thirsty dude who heard about that stuff and renamed his acc and changed his photo recently (which would be pretty weird as well because he hasn't used his acc in a month now).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

Hozukimaru said:


> Seeing as how he made sexist comments on both long before the incident I'm inclined to believe that the first one could've possibly been his as well. There are two cases where this is wrong. Firstly the first guy is a random guy who can see the future and he thus made an account with that name and pic and made misogynistic comments but stopped a month before the murders OR this is a random thirsty dude who heard about that stuff and renamed his acc and changed his photo recently (which would be pretty weird as well because he hasn't used his acc in a month now).



I can't believe these guys are that thirsty. Maybe they should just be start a circle jerk to help each other out. It could be like a charity.


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Now I am forced to read through all these feminist post on tumblr and twitter who use youtube comments as sources to prove their points.
> 
> thanks Elliot Rodger



Tumblr "feminism" is deranged.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 27, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He literally killed people because he held women on a pedestal. He felt he was inadequate without the affection of a woman, a terrible belief system. He had an absent father and was taught to be a mama's boy “_My mother indulged me more than my father and Soumaya ever did. She knew what I liked and what I didn’t like, and she would go out of her way to make my life pleasant and enjoyable._” It's very apparent that throughout his life he hated men and women equally. Look at more and more criminals, overwhelming number of these guys didn't have fathers at home.


I don't think this characterization is correct, he didn't put women on a pedestal, he put the idea of having the affection from women on a pedestal. 

The difference being he didn't care about them as individuals, he cared about fitting into a mold he considered successful. 


MartyMcFly1 said:


> It's obvious that he believed female approval defines a man. “_What I truly wanted…what I truly NEEDED, was a girlfriend I needed a girl’s love. I need to feel worthy as a male._” He put the pussy on such a  high pedestal that it was frankly, shocking. There's a part where he goes out to lunch with his father and a couple sits next to them and that literally makes him question his worth as a human being, “_I was ashamed to be in an inferior position in front of my father,” Elliot wrote. “I wasn’t the son I wanted to present to my father. I should be the one with the hot blonde girl, making my father proud._”



Once again, it's not female approval it's society approval. He considered himself a failure because he couldn't have sex with beautiful women. 
He didn't want a girlfriend because he though women were great and wanted to be around them. He wanted a girlfriend to validate his social status.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 27, 2014)

So this sicko kills 3 people with a knife and 3 with a pistol in a gun free zone in a gun-control state but its all the NRA and Gun Owners fault??

He used a knife to start his rampage killing his roommates and a friend but lets focus on the guns because after all we know he was a perfectly normal kid till he got the guns... The guns made him crazy and forced him to kill those people. I'm no longer keeping my weapon on the nightstand out of fear it will turn on me while I'm asleep. Ban guns today and all mental health illness will be cured miraculously. So sick of the stupidity and lack of common sense in this country. You know who is to blame? Left wing progressive liberals and their everyone is a winner, entitlement bullshit and the deterioration of our society. We have lost all sense of responsibility and morality in this country and that along with the dumbing down of our youth is by design. Guns have been around forever but this didn't happen 40 or 30 or even 20 years ago.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> So this sicko kills 3 people with a knife and 3 with a pistol in a gun free zone in a gun-control state but its all the NRA and Gun Owners fault??
> 
> He used a knife to start his rampage killing his roommates and a friend but lets focus on the guns because after all we know he was a perfectly normal kid till he got the guns... The guns made him crazy and forced him to kill those people. I'm no longer keeping my weapon on the nightstand out of fear it will turn on me while I'm asleep. Ban guns today and all mental health illness will be cured miraculously. So sick of the stupidity and lack of common sense in this country. You know who is to blame? Left wing progressive liberals and their everyone is a winner, entitlement bullshit and the deterioration of our society. We have lost all sense of responsibility and morality in this country and that along with the dumbing down of our youth is by design. Guns have been around forever but this didn't happen 40 or 30 or even 20 years ago.



I don't see much discussion of gun rights for this incident, most of it seems to be concerned with his personal views


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 27, 2014)

good job JSJ


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I don't see much discussion of gun rights for this incident, most of it seems to be concerned with his personal views



All the news around my town is talking about it  like that just wanted to vent somewhere.



Deputy Myself said:


> good job JSJ



Thanks brah.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2014)

Too soon?


----------



## Hozukimaru (May 27, 2014)

It's never too soon.


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Might want to work on that bro, cause you should not be doing that.



Hopefully it doesn't come off as too edgy but, it just doesn't make sense why people are so elated at times. You're on public transit, trying to talk to your mate or your girlfriend over the roaring of the train tracks and some sweaty guy across from you, holding no frills bags and some garbage, is reciting bible verses in intermittent moments. Why would you have a smile on your face, y'know?

It's those kinds of things I resent about people, because they have such resiliency in a shit hole


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

Ever since the news came out about Rodgers's obsession with WoW and his mimicking of one of the characters, I'm actually pretty surprised to have not seen much outcry on the effects of violent video games.

I feel like it's probably coming, though.


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

Something else would of just caused him to start killing people.


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 27, 2014)

Yup...world is fucked up. Any news on why he did this or just batshit insane?


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 27, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Ever since the news came out about Rodgers's obsession with WoW and his mimicking of one of the characters, I'm actually pretty surprised to have not seen much outcry on the effects of violent video games.
> 
> I feel like it's probably coming, though.



So far the misogyny has overshadowed it. But think about all the things that can be blamed.

Video games, guns, the detachment of social media, feminism, sex saturated culture, mental health stigma, ethnic mixing, images of masculinity, obscene television, decline of religion, fascination with killers, sexually repressive culture, obsession with fairness and equality, permissive parenting, divorce, work-play consumerism, substitution of moral support for material support amongst parents, and of course, deterministic ideas eroding personal responsibility.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2014)

> Hopefully it doesn't come off as too edgy but, it just doesn't make sense why people are so elated at times. You're on public transit, trying to talk to your mate or your girlfriend over the roaring of the train tracks and some sweaty guy across from you, holding no frills bags and some garbage, is reciting bible verses in intermittent moments. Why would you have a smile on your face, y'know?
> 
> It's those kinds of things I resent about people, because they have such resiliency in a shit hole



The resiliency part is well said, and better than the first impression I had from your earlier post. There are a few things I get annoyed at people for ignoring, or overlooking, or just having the emotional makeup to exist alongside without it seeming to effect their mood. Sometimes resilient people are resilient because of their makeup, not their willpower, not their focus, not their ignorant bliss. Environment effects people, but emotional makeup effects people too. I'm an airheady sort of person, and it doesn't take long for the worst circumstances I've had in my life to settle back into my normal airy attitude, sometimes against my will. A family member could die, I could lose a job, I could get attacked, I could become ill, on and on, and I feel and react to the stresses but I can't maintain that reaction or that stress. I slide back into my makeup. My environment only impacts my makeup so deeply before that depression rises back to its level grade. 

Oppositely, maybe someone who is dealing with severe depression can react to positive stimulation from family, or friends, or relationships, or a television show they can't wait to see, or something, but that positivity doesn't impact their makeup, and it's not long before they slide back into their dumps. You can rubik's cube the environment of a resilient person around and around, and sometimes their base attitude still settles back into resilience. It's a strange wibbly wobbly thing to put your finger on.



> Video games, guns, the detachment of social media, feminism, sex saturated culture, mental health stigma, ethnic mixing, images of masculinity, obscene television, decline of religion, fascination with killers, sexually repressive culture, obsession with fairness and equality, permissive parenting, divorce, work-play consumerism, substitution of moral support for material support amongst parents, and of course, deterministic ideas eroding personal responsibility.



/thread


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Yup...world is fucked up. Any news on why he did this or just batshit insane?



We only spent the last 24 pages talking about it. 



SubtleObscurantist said:


> So far the misogyny has overshadowed it. But think about all the things that can be blamed.
> 
> Video games, guns, the detachment of social media, feminism, sex saturated culture, mental health stigma, ethnic mixing, images of masculinity, obscene television, decline of religion, fascination with killers, sexually repressive culture, obsession with fairness and equality, permissive parenting, divorce, work-play consumerism, substitution of moral support for material support amongst parents, and of course, deterministic ideas eroding personal responsibility.



You forgot Asperger's, but point taken. 

I just fully expect it to become a bigger issue, given the apparently significant (by his own admission) effect WoW had on Rodgers's psychological development. There are enough activists out there who have it out for violent video games that I find it hard to believe we're not going to be hearing from them soon.


----------



## HolyHands (May 27, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> We only spent the last 24 pages talking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Society is gradually moving towards blaming sexism rather than video games at this point. Media is basically dog-piling on misogyny as the primary reason this happened.

And misogyny certainly played a role, but at the same time there were clearly deeper issues going on here. The boy basically just latched on to what society defined as a "successful male" and went insane over the fact that he couldn't attain it. I don't see how anyone can look at his manifesto where he LITERALLY thinks himself as a higher, divine being and somehow think this was simply caused by rape jokes and sexy women posters. If he had been born a gay male, I 100% guarantee he still would have went crazy, just with a different target.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> Society is gradually moving towards blaming sexism rather than video games at this point. Media is basically dog-piling on misogyny as the primary reason this happened.
> 
> And misogyny certainly played a role, but at the same time there were clearly deeper issues going on here. The boy basically just latched on to what society defined as a "successful male" and went insane over the fact that he couldn't attain it. I don't see how anyone can look at his manifesto where he LITERALLY thinks himself as a higher, divine being and somehow think this was simply caused by rape jokes and sexy women posters. If he had been born a gay male, I 100% guarantee he still would have went crazy, just with a different target.



Now that you mention it, I've never heard of any gay guys who went on calculated mass-killing-sprees. Or women, for that matter.


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Now that you mention it, I've never heard of any gay guys who went on calculated mass-killing-sprees. Or women, for that matter.



I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.


----------



## Xiammes (May 27, 2014)

You didn't get any hints of Bromance between Harris and Klebold?


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.



Because whites are still the vast majority of the population?


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Because whites are still the vast majority of the population?



Yeah, but there are more guys involving themselves with that shit.


----------



## HolyHands (May 27, 2014)

You know what's ironic about this whole thing is that if he had simply stayed alive instead of killing himself, he'd probably be swimming in fangirl letters in prison. There's a real phenomenon where people are attracted to dangerous people like sociopaths and serial killers in prison. I've already seen a handful of twitter comments calling him cute.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> Yeah, but there are more guys involving themselves with that shit.



There are probably a lot of reasons why males are more prone to lethal violence, from inherently different rates and expressions of mental illnesses, over hormone-driven tendency for violence, to social conditioning


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There are probably a lot of reasons why males are more prone to lethal violence, from inherently different rates and expressions of mental illnesses, over hormone-driven tendency for violence, to social conditioning



Yeah, this isn't surprising.


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2014)

reiatsuflow said:


> The resiliency part is well said, and better than the first impression I had from your earlier post. There are a few things I get annoyed at people for ignoring, or overlooking, or just having the emotional makeup to exist alongside without it seeming to effect their mood. Sometimes resilient people are resilient because of their makeup, not their willpower, not their focus, not their ignorant bliss. Environment effects people, but emotional makeup effects people too. I'm an airheady sort of person, and it doesn't take long for the worst circumstances I've had in my life to settle back into my normal airy attitude, sometimes against my will*. A family member could die, I could lose a job, I could get attacked, I could become ill, on and on, and I feel and react to the stresses but I can't maintain that reaction or that stress. I slide back into my makeup. My environment only impacts my makeup so deeply before that depression rises back to its level grade.
> *
> Oppositely, maybe someone who is dealing with severe depression can react to positive stimulation from family, or friends, or relationships, or a television show they can't wait to see, or something, but that positivity doesn't impact their makeup, and it's not long before they slide back into their dumps. You can rubik's cube the environment of a resilient person around and around, and sometimes their base attitude still settles back into resilience. It's a strange wibbly wobbly thing to put your finger on.



I respect people like this on a reflective level, but its just witnessing it a shared environment of displeasure makes me grit my teeth. Petty would be the best word to describe it, but it just seems strange for two people who could potentially be so similar on a human level, be so much better equipped to take life by the balls and enjoy its fruits, so to speak.

Which is the most superficial I can assess this Elliot character from my personal experience and say this is likely the reason he ended being how he was. His measure of happiness was too large a monument to live in, that it fucked up with his ability to comfortably live in the world. I mean I know there's a lot of legitimate mental health concerns linked with this, but God knows I'm not a doctor



Flow said:


> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.



Materialism, new and old, that's linked with socioeconomic status I would say should be at the top of the reasons why.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2014)

> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbVvc9y6rMM[/YOUTUBE]

Obviously.


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, there's more to it Flynn but you're right.


----------



## Gino (May 27, 2014)

Muthafuck Farrakhan


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

HolyHands said:


> You know what's ironic about this whole thing is that if he had simply stayed alive instead of killing himself, he'd probably be swimming in fangirl letters in prison. There's a real phenomenon where people are attracted to dangerous people like sociopaths and serial killers in prison. I've already seen a handful of twitter comments calling him cute.



That's Stockholm Syndrome, iirc.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> That's Stockholm Syndrome, iirc.



Stockholm Syndrome doesn't apply to people who never met and have no power relationship

It's "bitches be crazy" syndrome


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> That's Stockholm Syndrome, iirc.



you're so well versed in difficult words


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Stockholm Syndrome doesn't apply to people who never met and have no power relationship
> 
> It's "bitches be crazy" syndrome



For some reason, I had doubts myself.

Seems it's actually a fetish called "hybristophilia".


But I like your term better. 



Deputy Myself said:


> you're so well versed in difficult words



I'm dumb here, so if that wasn't sarcasm, thanks but I don't deserve it. lol


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> That's Stockholm Syndrome, iirc.



You're thinking of hybristophilia.



Arya Stark said:


> Okay, I might have worded out wrongly a bit;
> 
> + This guy "snaps" because he thought life was unfair to him for not giving him...any "hoes". (the way he wanted) Since he looks obsessed with this, his friends are undeniably a factor in it. They most likely called him "virgin loser" and he got worse each day his friends got "laid". Most men conversation include "how I banged that bitch" and those killed his self esteem without a doubt.



Mostly speculation (as your choice of words acknowledge), but one thing we can be more certain of is that the anti-PUA forum he was a member of (and probably the misc section of the bodybuilding.com forum) were big contributors. 

Particularly the anti-PUA forum, the relevant sub-section ("shitty advice") had information which was very linked to his manifesto. I'd hazard a guess and say that forum was something that perpetuated his flawed perceptions. 
From what I can gather the closest he had to friends were members of said forum.



> He is mentally ill, yes. He has behaviour issues, yes. But would it have gotten this worse if it wasn't for men's culture? Thinking "having sex" is a level and the mindset of "women should spread their legs for us".



Be more precise here. What is "men's culture"? Currently it comes across as a failed catch-all concept to lump norms, mores and values that all men allegedly adhere to. 

Maybe the lack of a male role model was also a cause of his behavioural issues. For instance he seemingly expected women to approach him; he never attempted to approach a woman. At least, so the information suggests.
Generally males tend to learn that sort of behaviour from male role models.



> Now onto my point. *All men are responsible for this.  * They don't take any action for this ill culture. Not all men are like that is a way to run away from problem. As long as men don't face it, women will get raped, harassed and killed.



That just sounds like an excuse to express sexism, particularly 
misandry. Keep the relevant people and subsets of society accountable rather than blame an entire gender for one (or two, depending on your sources) guy's prejudice.

Your making a bold statement by assuming if call "all men" face a problem, it will prevent female harassment, rape and death. That isn't reality. The group that tend to assert this would find another way to shift the burden to men even if "all men" faced this problem. 

tl;dr: I think your bold statement doesn't even have a modicum of substance. One could argue that this assertion is the same as the Mr. Rodger in question, only the target and the method in which they are isolated is different. (Minus the murder and physical injures, of course!)



> When a women gets raped, people excuse it by "she was out late", "she was wearing something attractive, she asked for it". Then of course "oh, not all men are like that".



_Some _people (I notice you didn't isolate men in this instance). Also see above.



> Then I ask you why all little girls are taught to be defensive against boys/men? Why can't I walk on road without the fear of being attacked? You might say "not all" but enough that women fear.



Perhaps because we don't all live in a utopia where people can freely walk around the streets with a 0% chance of being attacked?

Men are also taught to be defensive. Its just that some feminists like to scream loud about how being taught how to defend yourself in your own society is a fact. Just because they aren't as reported, it doesn't mean men are immune from the facts you pointed out. 



> I'm just wondering why most feminists are women? Why there isn't an active male voice saying "Yo, this is wrong." instead of "hey, i didn't kill her ok? chill out".



They are, they just tend to get ignored as it makes attacking "all men" harder. For instance, would it serve the agenda to attack men when we acknowledge Elliot also had immense hatred for "successful men"? Let alone acknowledge the fact he killed/harmed more men than he did women?



> Sorry if I sounded a bit harsh in my previous post. I'm just sick of people being hypocrites about it.



> Guy stabs/shoots men and women
> Most victims are were the men
> He shows antipathy to women *and* men
> Feminist opinions on the matter focus on just the women, ignore the men, and twist it to cultural factors. I had to look _hard_ to find ones that didn't distort the picture.
> Claim they represent all women this way.
> Attack men/men's groups/aspects of male culture no matter how irrelevant.

Yes, it is sickening when people act like hypocrites. However in this case distorting the actual picture to push a political agenda (be it gun laws, the "banes of male culture and socialisation" etc) is probably worse.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 27, 2014)

The "no, you are lying to yourself and others, all men really are like that and the proof is that they don't stand up to other men doing that" amongst a certain kind of feminist is _identical_ to the "all women _are_ like that and they rely on that system even if they choose not to partake personally" sort of men's rights activist. It invokes the notion of vicarious responsibility, that lovely medieval notion that the far ends of the cultural right and cultural left like to invoke, whereby each and every person shares personally in the praise or blame for the actions of others. Now I don't like invoking the level of individualism that would separate the really bad culprits completely out from the society they live in (because that can only decrease the responsibility that individual praise and blame is meant to promote and also is just obviously incorrect) but the people who can believe that notion nowadays when I don't think it's an idea you can adopt without affectation often demonstrate signs of derangement. Which is ironic because they often promote themselves as the clear thinkers amongst a deranged society. And all I can say to that is while our society is undoubtedly deranged, they themselves are the best proof of that. 

Sadly, Elliot's raging against the injustices of society while giving no thought to one's own levels of justice is all to common. I will stop short of saying that there was a time where this was definitively better, but there are a definitely all kinds of places where you can see it where I am not sure it existed so strongly before. Definitely enough reason to pause and question how much progress we have made in curing our existential and emotional discomforts, if nothing else. 


HolyHands said:


> You know what's ironic about this whole thing is that if he had simply stayed alive instead of killing himself, he'd probably be swimming in fangirl letters in prison. There's a real phenomenon where people are attracted to dangerous people like sociopaths and serial killers in prison. I've already seen a handful of twitter comments calling him cute.



Hence confirming his delusions that girls only like "true alpha males". The callous part of me prefers his death to him believing he was right about anything. Not that he isn't right about the deranged nature of human sexuality under extreme circumstances. (Although he and his ilk always have the wrong solution; don't play the game, change the game so it's less extreme). 


Flow said:


> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.



There are a substantial number of non-white shooters in the U.S. and demographically, whites are still a strong majority so that they would represent a strong majority of shootouts. The maleness of the shooters is more interesting, but still easily explained by the basic wiring of the average male brain towards violence. It's the increasing frequency of these shootouts even while other violent crime has decreased over all that is more interesting. 


Nikushimi said:


> Now that you mention it, I've never heard of any gay guys who went on calculated mass-killing-sprees. Or women, for that matter.



Hormonal differences.


Nikushimi said:


> You forgot Asperger's, but point taken.
> 
> I just fully expect it to become a bigger issue, given the apparently significant (by his own admission) effect WoW had on Rodgers's psychological development. There are enough activists out there who have it out for violent video games that I find it hard to believe we're not going to be hearing from them soon.



Actually, fair point, there are also those who blame either mental illness or the guy's own free will in a pretty lopsided manner. I mean, all of these explanations just don't make sense by themselves and if you favor one or two variables to the exclusion of all else, you are probably just maintaining fantasies of either "nothing could be done" or some quick fix.

I think we are moving away from the video game explanation because a) the empirical results of video games simply doesn't seem negative enough to merit that explanation being so powerfully favored and b) as a culture, I am inclined to think that it is becoming increasingly hard to imagine that anything fun that isn't overtly harming other people is potentially problematic. I should have also included porn in my list possibly, but I thought that ground was pretty much covered by the combination of other explanations.


----------



## Fiona (May 27, 2014)

Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims. 

As every news network should. 

Stop showing pictures of the murderer and stop endlessly playing his sick videos or reading his sick "Manifesto". 

6 people died and they are the ones that deserve to be remembered and shown not the psychopath that killed them.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.







Xiammes said:


> You didn't get any hints of Bromance between Harris and Klebold?



I'm sure it's somebody's OTP, but...eh, no.



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Hormonal differences.



Is it really that simple?



> Actually, fair point, there are also those who blame either mental illness or the guy's own free will in a pretty lopsided manner. I mean, all of these explanations just don't make sense by themselves and if you favor one or two variables to the exclusion of all else, you are probably just maintaining fantasies of either "nothing could be done" or some quick fix.
> 
> I think we are moving away from the video game explanation because a) the empirical results of video games simply doesn't seem negative enough to merit that explanation being so powerfully favored and b) as a culture, I am inclined to think that it is becoming increasingly hard to imagine that anything fun that isn't overtly harming other people is potentially problematic. I should have also included porn in my list possibly, but I thought that ground was pretty much covered by the combination of other explanations.



A lot of people are lazy and want easy answers; above all else, they want something they can easily isolate, point at, and blame for why the shit hit the fan. And some of them have an agenda that they are already invested in. I'm sure I don't need to tell you all of this, though.



Fiona said:


> Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims.
> 
> As every news network should.
> 
> ...



Now that you mention it, I don't think I've actually seen a single one of Rodgers's victims or even read any of their names. 

Inb4 conspiracy theorists say there weren't any.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 27, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Now I don't like invoking the level of individualism that would separate the really bad culprits completely out from the society they live in (because that can only decrease the responsibility that individual praise and blame is meant to promote and also is just obviously incorrect)



How does separating "the really bad culprits completely out of the society they live in" actually "_decrease_ the responsibility that individual praise and blame is meant to promote"?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 27, 2014)

And actually, Fiona, I would argue failing to explore the killer's psychology, his motives, and the factors that potentially contributed to this development...would be the gravest disservice to his victims. It's unfortunate that they died and my condolences to their families, but they were random targets with no real purposeful connection to Rodgers. Rodgers was the problem; he was the source of this tragedy, and just sweeping him under the rug, without even attempting to understand how things got to this point or why, would be a missed opportunity to look at ways of preventing or at least predicting similar tragedies in the future.

And let's not forget that Rodgers was ultimately one of his own victims, too. Twisted as he may have been, if lessons can be learned from this, and people like him can be better diagnosed and treated (or at least arrested) before they go off the deep end, then it's important to examine his psychological development and the things that impacted it, as well as when/where the red flags were raised (and there seem to have been a hell of a lot of those).

It's easy to get emotional and just say "He's the murderer here, fuck him"; but just because it's easy doesn't mean it's right. Like it or not, he did exist--and all his lunatic ravings provide a detailed timeline of the evolution of his mental and emotional state. For the sake of trying to make sure something like this never happens again, this information is worth bringing attention to. No one benefits from just turning a blind eye to it.


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims.
> 
> As every news network should.
> 
> ...



There's no angle in a news story based solely on the victims other than "wow, how terrible that they were just at the wrong place at the wrong time." The news story is in the character study, the ideology and the overall journey leading up to the massacre, as non-empathetic as that sounds. The victims definitely need to be remembered in the community and in their families, but it makes for a horrific and useless focus


----------



## EJ (May 27, 2014)

People need to stop saying "women rejecting him", considering he never really engaged into speaking with them. He watched them from afar and pondered why he never had a girlfriend or had sex. That's not 'rejection', that's just him feeling like people were entitled to him due to his social status.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

We're still trying to analyze this guy's psyche as if it's important relative to the killings?


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> We're still trying to analyze this guy's psyche as if it's important relative to the killings?



>Implying any of us are doctors or legislators

Mentally Ill individuals are just the most interesting to talk about, I think. Though I'm sure for the people who could professionally do anything from this situation, the guy's mental health and treatment would be very important things


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Flynn said:


> >Implying any of us are doctors or legislators
> 
> Mentally Ill individuals are just the most interesting to talk about, I think. Though I'm sure for the people who could professionally do anything from this situation, the guy's mental health and treatment would be very important things



I was actually implying the opposite. 

I'm just saying the actual nature of the killings and a conversation of gun control are more important. Aren't they starting back up gun control talks in the senate because of this?


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> I was actually implying the opposite.
> 
> I'm just saying the actual nature of the killings and a conversation of gun control are more important. Aren't they starting back up gun control talks in the senate because of this?



That all depends on how you really want to spin the story, because there's a lot of things you can talk about which could lead to initiatives on legislation or soap-box social commentary. All of them can be legitimate, I mean the kid was able to squeeze between the cracks of gun control by only having sessions with therapists about his aspergers and not being institutionalized in any form. You can focus on the fact that there the current control for high risk suspects of violent crime is sloppy, or just accept the fact that Elliot made a premeditated move on playing down what he's actually thinking into simple depressive behavior. 

But his outlook on life and his social detachment from it are directly related to the nature of the killings, in both method and aggression


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2014)

Flow said:


> I wonder why most mass shootings/bombings/serial killers are caused by white guys in the US.



Cause white people are a different type of crazy.

The crazy that does the things you listed.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> I was actually implying the opposite.
> 
> I'm just saying the actual nature of the killings and a conversation of gun control are more important. Aren't they starting back up gun control talks in the senate because of this?


How does that work exactly? The guy stabbed more people than he shot. Gun control talks because of this is pretty dumb imo.

Better life skills courses at school would have a more direct impact on this.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

> And actually, Fiona, I would argue failing to explore the killer's psychology, his motives, and the factors that potentially contributed to this development...would be the gravest disservice to his victims. It's unfortunate that they died and my condolences to their families, but they were random targets with no real purposeful connection to Rodgers. Rodgers was the problem; he was the source of this tragedy, and just sweeping him under the rug, without even attempting to understand how things got to this point or why, would be a missed opportunity to look at ways of preventing or at least predicting similar tragedies in the future.



It's not, imo at least, worth looking at too deeply.

He was a psychopath. He felt no higher connection to people and only used them to meet his own needs, like tools, as people have said. They were just put on the Earth to serve him. He concluded, after he couldn't get the women he wanted because of not understanding them, or anyone for that matter, that if he couldn't have them, no one could. Unable to empathize with anyone, he killed whoever he wanted to, indiscriminately, and targeted men as much as women because he hated them for being better off in every way emotionally.

He didn't feel what they would've felt as he attacked them; in his mind, he only saw that he was get rid of unwanted entities. 

But despite this killing, he slowly realized that nothing was going to change and he was only making the situation massively worse. As his depression grew during the drive-bys, he killed himself because he didn't want to live in such a world that was full of such insurmountable opposition.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> How does that work exactly? The guy stabbed more people than he shot. Gun control talks because of this is pretty dumb imo.
> 
> Better life skills courses at school would have a more direct impact on this.



You seem to be in a rush to say the stupidest things possible. The reason why gun control is an issue is because he's been in therapy since he was fucking eight and clearly wasn't getting any better. He should have been unable to even purchase a gun.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> How does that work exactly? The guy stabbed more people than he shot. Gun control talks because of this is pretty dumb imo.
> 
> Better life skills courses at school would have a more direct impact on this.



I don't know if you're trolling or not, so I won't take it too seriously and get riled up.

He stabbed three people and shot or drove into the others.

Even if that wasn't the case, he still shot the people from afar and had to stab them up close in his apartment. Again, neither method of killing is preferable to the other, but the firearm weas clearly what he used the most and what were the most effective weapon.


^And what CTK said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

He stabbed three people and shot like a dozen (some he ran over). Sure he didn't kill all the shooting victims, but it's not like it's easy to get thirteen people with a knife.


----------



## Magician (May 27, 2014)

Jesus christ.

I'll never look at trolls the same way again.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Flynn said:


> That all depends on how you really want to spin the story, because there's a lot of things you can talk about which could lead to initiatives on legislation or soap-box social commentary. All of them can be legitimate, I mean the kid was able to squeeze between the cracks of gun control by only having sessions with therapists about his aspergers and not being institutionalized in any form. You can focus on the fact that there the current control for high risk suspects of violent crime is sloppy, or just accept the fact that Elliot made a premeditated move on playing down what he's actually thinking into simple depressive behavior.
> 
> But his outlook on life and his social detachment from it are directly related to the nature of the killings, in both method and aggression



You can take out all his personal problems or leave them, and if he wants to easily kill people with that gun just because he wants to see what it's like, he can.

Take away the gun and leave the knife, and he wouldn't have been able to do nearly as much. Purchasing a gun should require a separate test to see if you have any notable degree of psychopathy, and if you do, you should be denied one. That's pretty much the extent of it.

As CTK said, there was no reason he should've had a firearm, and the firearm is what allowed his desire to become as dangerous as it did in reality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2014)

I don't know, he was part Asian. There's no telling what kind of wild shit he could have done if it had been throwing knives. Thank God he only had a gun.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, he was part Asian. There's no telling what kind of wild shit he could have done if it had been throwing knives. Thank God he only had a gun.


Inorite? He could've used his karate black belt on them and committed sudoku.





♦Young Master♦ said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> I'll never look at trolls the same way again.


Wow, you're fast.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, he was part Asian. There's no telling what kind of wild shit he could have done if it had been throwing knives. Thank God he only had a gun.



Oh man, Lord knows he would've racked up on dem headshots. 




Golden Circle said:


> Wow, you're fast.


Thanks for letting me use your trolling to make a point.

You've got a strange way of taking a side, but I like it.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 27, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims.
> 
> As every news network should.
> 
> ...



Anderson does like to take the personal route when covering the stories, but people still need to know about the twisted individuals who would carry out acts like these. Without them, there would be no victims in the first place.

I understand where you?re coming from, though. The news is often focuses on one story or two at a time to the point of saturation. While we need to be updated, this should not be covered 24/7. 

In the past, I have wondered if this type of heavy coverage incidentally leads to a twisted glorification of mass shootings, serial killings, and terrorist acts. It certainly did in the BTK killer?s case; Dennis Rader craved the attention.

Maybe news organizations would do better if they limited mentions of events like this to twice a week: one for the day it happened and at the end of the week, if those are two different days. Updates should happen sporadically in subsequent weeks as more information is released.



Risyth said:


> We're still trying to analyze this guy's psyche as if it's important relative to the killings?



One shouldn?t leave out the killer?s state of mine as it pertains to the killings. In fact, no gun-control debate is complete without the discussion of background checks and mental health. You agree with CTK but he has said in the past that mental health should be a factor in determining who should be allowed to own and purchase guns.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

He was a psychopath and probably psychotic. That's all it should be left at. 

We already know to what degree he was a psychopath, so there's no point in talking about it any more because people are just going in circles with it now. As CTK and I've both said, if he didn't have access to a firearm, his rampage would've been severely limited. Anyone with any degree of either condition shouldn't be allowed access to a gun.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 27, 2014)

> Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims.



That is nice. I didn't know. Good for Cooper.

I spent some time googling the shooter. Never once did I bother to google the victims.

Some of it might be a kind of cultural politeness. We let the victims have their privacy with their families and their friends. We don't make hay with them. We don't turn their names over our messageboards and twitters, theorizing about them, rooting through their Facebook pages. But we do that with the shooter. Attention isn't always good, and maybe sometimes the amounts of attention we lump on the perps, uncovering their online activities, looking through their personal effects, theorizing about them online... Is actually a kind of cultural disrespect and violation against their privacy and their person.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2014)

We need to outlaw aim hack.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 28, 2014)

Doesn't matter, if he were alive, give this piece of shit the death penalty. I don't care what petty excuses he has to offer to justify his actions of killing innocent people, he's a scumbag whose existence needed to be wiped-out a long time ago. 

He thought he was all hardcore hiding behind the confines of his video camera being extremely verbose by trying to portray himself as some sort of evil villain who has the right to impose any vicious acts on innocent woman just because he was never able to engage himself in any sort of sexual intercourse with a female. If that doesn't speak of dishonesty, then what does?

He was very rich so I don't think he can speak about "The struggle" 
The funniest thing about him is that he was very rich, so why couldn't he use his money on a prostitute to pleasure himself to halt his plan of retribution on woman? Could have vented his lack of a social life and sex on a prostitute instead of manifesting it into a weapon of hate against innocent woman  Sad when innocent people perish because of some conceited psychopathic jerk's greed.

People like him make me laugh, but it's a good thing I haven't met anyone like him.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 28, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Maybe they are not losers and you need to check your own pair of eyes on the world...
> 
> 
> Edit:  After looking at at least one video () there you can see his sanity is questionable.  The world is not fair, but it's your own fault for not picking yourself up in your own boot-straps.  You can either be a passenger or a driver of your life.  You can never be in that ideal relationship with someone until you are confident with yourself.
> ...




"calls another human being a loser based on his subjective view of his appearance" Says it all, really. His attitude is what impedes him from being able to socialize with girls and the sheer weigh of his arrogance is too much for anyone to bear.

If he had an I.Q higher than 50, he should have realize that perhaps the woman likes the indian dude, whom he had bashed on his looks, for who he is instead of his money or anything unrelated to true-love?

The thing with this fucker is that he is way too narrow minded.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (May 28, 2014)

... 

Were those legit comments made by people who were in support of Rogger elliot's actions, or were they just joking?

God-damn, are people this stupid to think that he was justified in his actions of killing innocent people and then taking things out of context to make it look like he had every rights to kill those women who felt into the hands of that numbnut?

I predict more numb-nuts will follow in rodger's footsteps by doing the same thing as him. This is already a sign.

As for Rodger Elliot and what was going on in his head? Considering how highly he viewed himself, I think it would be plausible to surmise that he had all the classic symptom of narcissistic personality disorder. The symptoms are an extreme sense of entitlement, sense of superiority, lack of empathy  (which paradoxically comes from low self-esteem). 

Fortunately, it is a rare disorder that only affects less than 1% of a population in a country (70% of whom are males). 

People shouldn't speak about autism being the catalyst for his "day of retribution" attack on innocent women as it's far more likely that NPD may have been the cause that led to his rage at not getting the attention/admiration he felt he deserved.


----------



## Flynn (May 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> He was a* psychopath and probably psychotic*. That's all it should be left at.
> 
> We already know to what degree he was a psychopath, so there's no point in talking about it any more because people are just going in circles with it now. As CTK and I've both said, if he didn't have access to a firearm, his rampage would've been severely limited. *Anyone with any degree of either condition* shouldn't be allowed access to a gun.



To be fair, that doesn't make any sense. He was never diagnosed with any degree of psychopathy, only identified at an early age as a High-functioning Aspergers child. By that diagnosis, he's considered at no more of a risk of violence than anyone else not diagnosed because the syndrome does not cause violent behavior. It is clearly different from psychopathy which can cause malicious or negligent violent acts against society. Aspergers is nothing like anti-social behavior


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (May 28, 2014)

There may be acouple Elliot Rodgers on this forum......


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Flynn said:


> To be fair, that doesn't make any sense. He was never diagnosed with any degree of psychopathy, only identified at an early age as a High-functioning Aspergers child. By that diagnosis, he's considered at no more of a risk of violence than anyone else not diagnosed because the syndrome does not cause violent behavior. It is clearly different from psychopathy which can cause malicious or negligent violent acts against society. Aspergers is nothing like anti-social behavior



At an early age? I'm sure anyone who read his entries would've agreed with him being a psychopath. Whether he was diagnosed as one early on or not, his later actions are definite signs of psychopathy, just as they are will pretty much every other serial killer teen.

And I may be radical, but I personally don't think anyone with any degree of autism should have access to a firearm. Though he ended up being a psychopath, so that's the main issue, and it should be a definite red flag for anyone who wants to sell firearms.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 28, 2014)

Autism is so over-diagnosed these days that such a proposal is just overblown even taken on it's own premises. I also don't buy that good things will come from legislating much of anything along the lines of mental health stigmas, since creating underclasses is not a good idea and if done in conjunction with mental health professionals will just further inflate the importance and by extension incompetence that the mental health field is sometimes known for in it's excessive diagnoses. Quite frankly, according the precepts of the neurodiversity thesis, autism is just a particular manifestation of a certain kind of operating system that is derived along a spectrum of possible cognitive patterns which then drive mental states. I therefore don't really understand the hyper-categorization of individuals along lines that become more or less important depending on the form of society. It's not an opposition to categories, as I despise the position that categories and labels aren't absolutely essential, but there comes a point where it becomes excessive and if we haven't reached it already, I certainly think that creating entire new kinds of legislation that are directed at placing evaluation of mental health higher on the hierarchy of authority would cross the line. 





Nikushimi said:


> Is it really that simple?



I'm sure culture plays a role, but yes, the biological differences between the average male and average female brain have an immensely powerful and definitely primary role in shaping the tendency towards violence. The brain of a homosexual man, however, shaped differently by the hormones that play a role in that orientation and is therefore non-average.
[

This was funny.





Fiona said:


> Its nice to see that Anderson Cooper is taking the correct stance on covering this story. He is not talking about or showing pictures of the psychopath, he is not even mentioning his name. He is covering solely the victims.
> 
> As every news network should.
> 
> ...



I find this line of reasoning very strange indeed. People remember Hitler and Stalin far more than any of their victims and to the world's credit, because it's important to understand how these things happen if there is any chance of making it so they don't happen or happen less often. To those more directly associated with the shooting, it makes sense to spend a lot of time mourning the victims, but it's of greater importance to those who live very far away and have no relation to the victims to think about the killer more because he could happen anywhere. I am afraid that my capacity to empathize with these victims just because they became victims is somewhat limited. I certainly can, but I don't think we need the affectation of profound sympathy for the strangers unless it somehow helps honor their deaths. I don't see how not speaking of their killer, the very source of their victim status that makes us sympathize, does that whatsoever. 

However, I will give your position the following credit: insofar over it brings people together in a sense of communal pain and thus restrains the voices that just exploit the tragedy for immediate social goals they already wanted beforehand, it is a good thing. But it's an ultimately impossible position for a society to take writ large. 





Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How does separating "the really bad culprits completely out of the society they live in" actually "_decrease_ the responsibility that individual praise and blame is meant to promote"?



Very simple. If they are conceptually separated from society, then we will operate under the illusion that they are merely monsters who would inevitably have become what they became and will not adopt even an ounce of responsibility to change _anything_ to help stop these things and perhaps even spare those with an inclination towards derangement the blood on their hands hands. And it means that all solutions proposed will always be those quick fixes that refuse to look at the comparative strangeness of these type of attacks in a historical and cultural context. That's why, in my opinion, it always revolves around gun control and mental health.


----------



## Flynn (May 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> At an early age? I'm sure anyone who read his entries would've agreed with him being a psychopath. Whether he was diagnosed as one early on or not, his later actions are definite signs of psychopathy, just as they are will pretty much every other serial killer teen.
> 
> And I may be radical, but I personally don't think anyone with any degree of autism should have access to a firearm. Though he ended up being a psychopath, so that's the main issue, and it should be a definite red flag for anyone who wants to sell firearms.



But my point is, it doesn't make any sense to suggest that he should have been rejected the sale of a firearm based on a mental illness he did not overtly possess and was not diagnosed with prior. Sure, you can suggest that in hindsight that he was a psychopath but that's after reading his private files where he would suggest actions evident to that of a psychopath.

As for your radical point, yeah, I don't think it makes a lot of sense to deny someone with a diagnosis of wanting to be a normal member of society but with issues with that socialization, the purchase of a firearm.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 28, 2014)

Oh and I just was amused so I should share something my friend said, satirizing some of the war between the sexes stuff going around and the way some people package a pretty extreme sentiment into a statement phrased in such a way that it might sound measured and restrained compared to the overtly stupid "all members of x group" others of their same general bent will peddle. 

Not ALL men harass women. But all women have, at some point, been harassed by men. Food for thought.

Not ALL blacks harassed people. But all people have, at some point, been harassed by blacks. Food for thought.

Not ALL jews swindle goyim. But all goyim have, at some point, been swindled by jews. Food for thought.

Not ALL muslims terrorize Americans. But all Americans have, at some point, been terrorized by muslims. Food for thought.

Not ALL mexicans join Sinaloa. But Sinaloa has, at some point, been joined by mexicans. Food for thought.

Not ALL cops stop and frisk PoCs in New York City. But all NYC people of color have, at some point, been stopped and frisked by cops. Food for thought.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Oh and I just was amused so I should share something my friend said, satirizing some of the war between the sexes stuff going around and the way some people package a pretty extreme sentiment into a statement phrased in such a way that it might sound measured and restrained compared to the overtly stupid "all members of x group" others of their same general bent will peddle.
> 
> Not ALL men harass women. But all women have, at some point, been harassed by men. Food for thought.
> 
> ...



not sure that's especially effective satire

the first one, "all women have been harassed by men", has an overflowing and never-ending well of evidence in the form of hundreds of thousands of anecdotes from the people who'll actually post about it on the internet

there's nothing comparable for being "swindled" by jews or harassed by black people


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> not sure that's especially effective satire
> 
> the first one, "all women have been harassed by men", has an overflowing and never-ending well of evidence in the form of hundreds of thousands of anecdotes from the people who'll actually post about it on the internet
> 
> there's nothing comparable for being "swindled" by jews or harassed by black people



I think you must not being spending enough time around anti-Jewish people or anti-black people then because the internet is filled with stories of the evils perpetrated by each. With the Jews it is especially easy since you can quickly point to to their disproportionate representation within institutions that people will often make the case rob or cheat people (banks, finance, government).


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> I think you must not being spending enough time around anti-Jewish people or anti-black people then because the internet is filled with stories of the evils perpetrated by each. With the Jews it is especially easy since you can quickly point to to their disproportionate representation within institutions that people will often make the case rob or cheat people (banks, finance, government).



there is still an order of magnitude of difference in the frequency of these negative experiences (as measured by looking at how many unique reports from how many harassed individuals), from bad experiences with men to bad experiences with jews or black people.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 28, 2014)

So if I understand you two right, you're saying black male Jews are the problem.

It makes perfect sense now.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> there is still an order of magnitude of difference in the frequency of these negative experiences (as measured by looking at how many unique reports from how many harassed individuals), from bad experiences with men to bad experiences with jews or black people.



Ah, but you aren't looking at demographics. Looking at the United States alone, there are vastly more men than there are either black people or Jews and quite frankly unless you are in Africa or Israel the demographics of men vs other members of the groups in relation to their opposite out-group doesn't really change. If you account for demographics, then there certainly is little way to verify disparity between negative experiences.


Nikushimi said:


> So if I understand you two right, you're saying black male Jews are the problem.
> 
> It makes perfect sense now.



Black male Jewish gay midgets, specifically.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

SubtleObscurantist said:


> Ah, but you aren't looking at demographics. Looking at the United States alone, there are vastly more men than there are either black people or Jews and quite frankly unless you are in Africa or Israel the demographics of men vs other members of the groups in relation to their opposite out-group doesn't really change. If you account for demographics, then there certainly is little way to verify disparity between negative experiences.



i would then argue that there's a qualitative difference between going from the particulars of an incident of male-perpetrated harassment to a general conclusion, and going from the particulars of an incident of black/jewish-perpetrated harassment, to a general conclusion

in the former case the women who argue with that as evidence can usually cite a principle which explains it. like a pervasive culture of objectification or entitlement, examples of which can be readily found and cited as proof. they can then explain how that culture shapes the assumptions that underpin the harassment, etc.

in the latter case, the people who argue that a bad experience with black/jewish people means something bad about all black/jewish people cannot actually cite any convincing causative principle. they're just racists


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Flynn said:


> But my point is, it doesn't make any sense to suggest that he should have been rejected the sale of a firearm based on a mental illness he did not overtly possess and was not diagnosed with prior. Sure, you can suggest that in hindsight that he was a psychopath but that's after reading his private files where he would suggest actions evident to that of a psychopath.
> 
> As for your radical point, yeah, I don't think it makes a lot of sense to deny someone with a diagnosis of wanting to be a normal member of society but with issues with that socialization, the purchase of a firearm.



I think he should've had to go through a separate test before he actually obtained the firearm. 

The previous test on him is completely and utterly invalid. Reading the entries on him wanting to torture every woman on Earth and kill this guy and that guy for having a woman he wanted should be a light bulb. The same goes for the YT entry. People change; diagnoses become more apparent; conditions evolve. 

To base his allowed access to a firearm + the over a hundred rounds for it off of his "only" being diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome early on is what's really illogical here. 

And, sorry, but I'm sticking by what I said because, as we've just seen, these conditions can evolve into something worse or be misdiagnosed--whichever the case was.


But, again, if he didn't have access to the firearm, it wouldn't have made this much of a difference what his problems were.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 28, 2014)

In other news, I'd like to take a moment to thank the NSA and FBI for stopping this. I'm glad that they prevented it when the police were contacted. Clearly this validates the intrusive spying on the population.


----------



## SLB (May 28, 2014)

What are you on about...?


----------



## sadated_peon (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i would then argue that there's a qualitative difference between going from the particulars of an incident of male-perpetrated harassment to a general conclusion, and going from the particulars of an incident of black/jewish-perpetrated harassment, to a general conclusion
> 
> in the former case the women who argue with that as evidence can usually cite a principle which explains it. like a pervasive culture of objectification or entitlement, examples of which can be readily found and cited as proof. they can then explain how that culture shapes the assumptions that underpin the harassment, etc.


lol

"Elliot Rodgers was influenced by western objectification and entitlement culture"
-No he was just crazy
"But look at the incidences of harassment of women by men."
-That's just using a statistic to judge individuals, you can do it for any group of people. 
"But they don't have a pervasive culture of objectification or entitlement"
... repeat as much a you like.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 28, 2014)

Normality said:


> There may be acouple Elliot Rodgers on this forum......



You're thinking of this forum: []; currently its members are using a . 

You need to branch out more (and actually read more on the topic which cite the forums in question) if you think a lot of posters _in this forum_ are capable of becoming "Elliot Rogers". 



SubtleObscurantist said:


> Very simple. If they are conceptually separated from society, then we will operate under the illusion that they are merely monsters who would inevitably have become what they became and will not adopt even an ounce of responsibility to change _anything_ to help stop these things and perhaps even spare those with an inclination towards derangement the blood on their hands hands. And it means that all solutions proposed will always be those quick fixes that refuse to look at the comparative strangeness of these type of attacks in a historical and cultural context. That's why, in my opinion, it always revolves around gun control and mental health.



I understand what you meant now. 

His mental health and access to firearms were contributing factors without a doubt. However, in my opinion, we should also take a reductionist approach: understand it from Elliot's perception. _Then_ see how it relates to the factors you mentioned. 

On another note: I agree that we shouldn't isolate the Elliots from society; we need to see how the "system" generated people like him. However we shouldn't also detach his individual responsibility from it- he made the decision (and rationalised his opinions) to act. (Society didn't force him to.)

I think the way the law and order procedures should be looked at more in light of this. Elliot's parents did warn the police several times; the police just thought Elliot was fine.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> lol
> 
> "Elliot Rodgers was influenced by western objectification and entitlement culture"
> -No he was just crazy
> ...


"no he was just crazy"

are those genuine responses? i hope not


----------



## EJ (May 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> You're thinking of this forum: []; currently its members are using a .



The worst I heard that we had is pedophiles, but that's about it. 

Well, some people genuinely have problems, but no one matches here with this Elliot Rodgers guy due to him going out on a killing spree.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 28, 2014)

> "We have obtained and are currently analysing *videotaped* evidence that suggests that this atrocity was a premeditated mass murder," Santa Barbara County Sheriff Bill Brown told reporters.



That's about the most shocking part of the article.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> "no he was just crazy"
> 
> are those genuine responses? i hope not



I consider someone who thought that they were not a part of the human race and was instead divine, as crazy.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> I consider someone who thought that they were not a part of the human race and was instead divine, as crazy.



there are more factors at play than mere insanity

every single person who's insane doesn't commit mass murder


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> In other news, I'd like to take a moment to thank the NSA and FBI for stopping this. I'm glad that they prevented it when the police were contacted. Clearly this validates the intrusive spying on the population.



You really take that shitposter thing to the next level. Every post you make is filled to the brim with stupidity. 

You're against gun control for the very mentally ill, yet you somehow think that the government should have seen this coming because of what? The friends he didn't talk to on the phone because he had none hearing his plan. He's a person who made threatening videos online. There's millions of those and the kind of sweep they do for information isn't even the kind that would pick up a single person doing this, that's why gun control and mental health care reform are important. 

I know that last part scares you because it might mean you have to go away, but it's for the best.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> there are more factors at play than mere insanity
> 
> every single person who's insane doesn't commit mass murder


Not all insanity is the same, his brand results in mass killing. 
It was the deciding factor.


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You really take that shitposter thing to the next level. Every post you make is filled to the brim with stupidity.
> 
> You're against gun control for the very mentally ill, yet you somehow think that the government should have seen this coming because of what? The friends he didn't talk to on the phone because he had none hearing his plan. He's a person who made threatening videos online. There's millions of those and the kind of sweep they do for information isn't even the kind that would pick up a single person doing this, that's why gun control and mental health care reform are important.
> 
> I know that last part scares you because it might mean you have to go away, but it's for the best.



You know he's trolling 90% of the time, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 28, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Not all insanity is the same, his brand results in mass killing.
> It was the deciding factor.



it was the deciding factor in terms of the difference between acting and not acting on his impulses

that doesn't address where those impulses came from

and you're kidding yourself if you think a culture of entitlement had nothing to do with it. the guy said straight out that he was going to kill women for not having sex with him while also saying he'd never tried to talk to women


----------



## sadated_peon (May 28, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> it was the deciding factor in terms of the difference between acting and not acting on his impulses
> 
> that doesn't address where those impulses came from
> 
> and you're kidding yourself if you think a culture of entitlement had nothing to do with it. the guy said straight out that he was going to kill women for not having sex with him while also saying he'd never tried to talk to women



Wow, circular logic straight into a strawman. Any other fallacies you want to use while we are at it?


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

How did he commit those fallacies?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Wow, circular logic straight into a strawman. Any other fallacies you want to use while we are at it?



I don't think you know what any of this means. He basically told you outright why the guy was entitled. He says so, the only thing is that he didn't use the word entitled. He speaks about how women didn't like him and he was a true gentlemen and how they went for brutes or whatever he called them. He talks about his money and how women should want him for that too. He was totally entitled and felt that he deserved sex for being who he was.


----------



## EJ (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, and due to his ancestry. 

This guy was just fucked beyond repair.


----------



## Flynn (May 28, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Wow, circular logic straight into a strawman. Any other fallacies you want to use while we are at it?





sadated_peon said:


> Not all insanity is the same, *his brand results in mass killing*.
> It was the deciding factor.



Well it's not like you haven't just commited, in my opinion, one of the worst fallacious statements in the form of hindsight bias. In honesty, the only objective conclusion I could agree with in hindisght is that this man's psychosis is one with his entitlement issues which lead to his delusions on reality. 

But don't say something so vague as "his brand results in mass killing," while not even attempting to give it a psychiatric name


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2014)

sadated_peon said:


> Wow, circular logic straight into a strawman. Any other fallacies you want to use while we are at it?



wow, buzzwords thrown about without any relevance. any other straws you want to clutch while we're at it?

back then, you said this:



> "Elliot Rodgers was influenced by western objectification and entitlement culture"
> -No he was just crazy



you gave a flat "no" to the notion that he was influenced by any of that and said he was "just" crazy. 

this:



> and you're kidding yourself if you think a culture of entitlement had nothing to do with it.



and if you think my logic was "circular", you might just be thick

is not a straw man at all. it's addressing exactly what you said


----------



## Golden Circle (May 29, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You really take that shitposter thing to the next level. Every post you make is filled to the brim with stupidity.


I apologize for taking away your title.



> You're against gun control for the very mentally ill, yet you somehow think that the government should have seen this coming because of what? The friends he didn't talk to on the phone because he had none hearing his plan. He's a person who made threatening videos online. There's millions of those and the kind of sweep they do for information isn't even the kind that would pick up a single person doing this, that's why gun control and mental health care reform are important.
> 
> I know that last part scares you because it might mean you have to go away, but it's for the best.


Good grief. It's from . I even watered it down for you and you still got offended. Congratulations. Top show, I admire your work.


----------



## Justice (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEu1ALsLk5w[/YOUTUBE]

Nice video.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> I apologize for taking away your title.
> 
> Good grief. It's from . I even watered it down for you and you still got offended. Congratulations. Top show, I admire your work.



Why should I know you're copying bullshit from other places? People are actually saying this kind of stuff and defending what this guy did, so how would anyone know your bullshit is just you being an asshole for the sake of fun and not because you believe it?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 29, 2014)

Oh, so it's bullshit now? Ok.


----------



## sadated_peon (May 29, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't think you know what any of this means.


Circular logic and strawman arguments. I know exactly what each of these mean. 


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He basically told you outright why the guy was entitled. He says so, the only thing is that he didn't use the word entitled. He speaks about how women didn't like him and he was a true gentlemen and how they went for brutes or whatever he called them. He talks about his money and how women should want him for that too. He was totally entitled and felt that he deserved sex for being who he was.


Which doesn't deal with the circular nature of Lucaniel arguments, or his strawman of my argument. 

As for his mental state, he didn't believe that "Men" were entitled in society. He didn't hold the position that "Men" are entitled to women. Hi also didn't believe that because you are a "Man" that women should at your disposal. 

He believed that he and he alone should have women. In his fantasies he removes that ability of anyone to have sex. 

He is a narcissist who hated everyone he believed was denying him of what was rightfully his. 



Flynn said:


> Well it's not like you haven't just commited, in my opinion, one of the worst fallacious statements in the form of hindsight bias. In honesty, the only objective conclusion I could agree with in hindisght is that this man's psychosis is one with his entitlement issues which lead to his delusions on reality.
> 
> But don't say something so vague as "his brand results in mass killing," while not even attempting to give it a psychiatric name



You think the idea that certain members of the mentally ill community are a danger to society is hindsight bias? That this idea was never put forward until after this incident?

Our countries establishment of mental health facilities to hold and contain such people out of the public, these have been put in-place only in the last couple of days as our hindsight shows us the mentally ill can be dangerous?



Lucaniel said:


> wow, buzzwords thrown about without any relevance. any other straws you want to clutch while we're at it?


Your position was circular as I showed, and you misrepresented my position to attack it. These are two logical fallacies. 



Lucaniel said:


> back then, you said this:
> 
> 
> > "Elliot Rodgers was influenced by western objectification and entitlement culture"
> ...


A flat no to indicate that the killing would not have occurred without his mental illness. The killings would have still occurred even if our culture was different. 

Many things influenced his actions on that day, include what weapons he used, what his targets were, how he choose to record his message, etc. 

But the catalyst for murders was his mental illness, not culture. *The main influence was not a "culture of male entitlement". *


Lucaniel said:


> and if you think my logic was "circular", you might just be thick
> 
> is not a straw man at all. it's addressing exactly what you said


I showed you how it was circular, in an easy to understand post. 

And you made assumptions based on my statements that were not there and attacked a those assumptions instead of my argument.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2014)

> The killings would have still occurred even if our culture was different.



nope

don't buy that



> As for his mental state, he didn't believe that "Men" were entitled in society. He didn't hold the position that "Men" are entitled to women. Hi also didn't believe that because you are a "Man" that women should at your disposal.



his beliefs were underpinned by each of those assumptions. he believed he was entitled to women because he was a man. the jealousy he showed towards other men for having those women doesn't preclude that



> But the catalyst for murders was his mental illness, not culture. The main influence was not a "culture of male entitlement".



the catalyst and the main influence are not the same thing

the main influence was the culture. without it, he would never have so strongly believed that he _should_ have women


----------



## sadated_peon (May 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> nope
> 
> don't buy that


and... that mean what to me?



Lucaniel said:


> his beliefs were underpinned by each of those assumptions. he believed he was entitled to women because he was a man. the jealousy he showed towards other men for having those women doesn't preclude that


Yes, he believed he was entitled to women because he was a narcissistic sociopath. His jealousy was driven by his personal entitlement not by a belief in "male entitlement"



Lucaniel said:


> the catalyst and the main influence are not the same thing
> 
> the main influence was the culture. without it, he would never have so strongly believed that he _should_ have women


Yes he would. He spoke about how as a child he would become insanely jealous if his friends played with other children. This entitled nature existed from before he hit puberty. 

This was his personality. Anything that he desired he believed he was entitled to because he was a narcissist. 

Our culture promotes the desires for wealth, privilege, beautiful women, etc. But these are based off of natural instincts of people. Desire =/= entitled. 

Our culture did not tell him that he was entitled to women because he was a man, his sociopathic narcissism made him believe that he was entitled to women because he desired them.


----------



## Keile (May 29, 2014)

Why does this thread have so many pages? He looks gay, has delusions of grandeur, lacks empathy for others, and can't even seduce bitches with money and a BMW. Sounds like a few posters here, haha. 

I'm angry this bitchmade loser took other people's lives for his own personal failings. He should have killed himself. Since he has no friends, nobody would really miss him anyway. But he was an attention seeking, entitled psychopathic bitch so he had to do something to get everyone to notice how pathetic he really was.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2014)

This thread is awful someone close it please


----------



## Keile (May 29, 2014)

Risyth said:


> I think he should've had to go through a separate test before he actually obtained the firearm.
> 
> The previous test on him is completely and utterly invalid. Reading the entries on him wanting to torture every woman on Earth and kill this guy and that guy for having a woman he wanted should be a light bulb. The same goes for the YT entry. People change; diagnoses become more apparent; conditions evolve.
> 
> ...



I presume people with Asperger's have a lower-than-average crime rate than people without. Asperger's itself isn't connected with higher crime or murder rate, so to assume that he committed his crimes because of Asperger's is a step too far. Most people with Asperger's don't commit any heinous crimes and live normal lives. I don't see why he needs to be "diagnosed" with anything. There are trolls all over the internet who write about the crime he committed; they just don't have the balls to do the same. To assume he's mentally ill without evidence is faulty.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i would then argue that there's a qualitative difference between going from the particulars of an incident of male-perpetrated harassment to a general conclusion, and going from the particulars of an incident of black/jewish-perpetrated harassment, to a general conclusion
> 
> in the former case the women who argue with that as evidence can usually cite a principle which explains it. like a pervasive culture of objectification or entitlement, examples of which can be readily found and cited as proof. they can then explain how that culture shapes the assumptions that underpin the harassment, etc.
> 
> in the latter case, the people who argue that a bad experience with black/jewish people means something bad about all black/jewish people cannot actually cite any convincing causative principle. they're just racists



If you spent some time listening to any of these folks, they have causative principles, you just wouldn't be convinced because it doesn't correspond to any mainstream view, in the same way that most people aren't convinced by people who make generalizations about men because they are just seen as sexist as surely as the former folks are seen as racists. I have never seen any convincing evidence myself that both positions aren't just prejudiced. I doubt anyone could hold any of those generalizations to be true with sufficient justification.


----------



## Risyth (May 29, 2014)

Keile said:


> I presume people with Asperger's have a lower-than-average crime rate than people without. Asperger's itself isn't connected with higher crime or murder rate, so to assume that he committed his crimes because of Asperger's is a step too far. Most people with Asperger's don't commit any heinous crimes and live normal lives. I don't see why he needs to be "diagnosed" with anything. There are trolls all over the internet who write about the crime he committed; they just don't have the balls to do the same. To assume he's mentally ill without evidence is faulty.



Though you're presuming, I never said he committed the crimes because of his Asperger's. This condition was diagnosed extremely early, as I said in the post you quoted. He was a psychopath who should've been tested again, prior to purchasing all of those rounds. Even if he didn't, this test should've been run on the buyer's entire family, before they obtained the weapon.

And if you're trying to compare all of his personally written and online entries to trolls talking about it, that's just no--and you called him a psychopath on this same page.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 29, 2014)

> you just wouldn't be convinced because it doesn't correspond to any mainstream view



i wouldn't be convinced because they don't correspond to any known logic


----------



## EJ (May 29, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This thread is awful someone close it please



I disagree. I would bet a lot of what's been said in this thread has surprisingly been an eye opener for a lot of people.


----------



## Gino (May 29, 2014)

You're right flow........you're right


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

So there was an article on Jezebel where someone went on a site that exists to talk about how PUA are crooks and their stuff doesn't work (which is a fact). But this site is just as bad with it's view of women as the sites it hates. The person on Jezebel took screen shots of a chatroom where the guys talk about making their own manifesto and preparing to shoot up schools and other places to get back at how women have wronged them. They mention having nothing to lose and another one talks about the way that they're talking all nice about this blonde girl who died (not sure where) when you just know she's a slut. 

You can claim what you want about the source, Jezebel, but this kind of thing can be seen in other chatrooms, on Reddit, on other sites all over the internet. There's a fair number of men out there who are angry at or hate women. And the sillier thing is that these threats (because there are threats of murder and rape) will be ignored because nothing from the internet ever effects our real lives, right?


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2014)

Well then the solution is simple...track the IPs, monitor the chat rooms, and actually question these sorts of people with law enforcement about their violent motives.

See...I give fewer fucks about privacy and surveillance if people are typing these things regardless of gender or race and some of them actually have violent intent.  Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## Risyth (May 29, 2014)

@CTK: ...yet the moment you say anything about terroristic threats, your ass in hauled in. 

Then again, do we want a 1984 government or PreCrime society anyway? Like Mael said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

Mael said:


> Well then the solution is simple...track the IPs, monitor the chat rooms, and actually question these sorts of people with law enforcement about their violent motives.
> 
> See...I give fewer fucks about privacy and surveillance if people are typing these things regardless of gender or race and some of them actually have violent intent.  Better safe than sorry I say.



Liberals can't have that because of the constitution. They're too scared someone might see a selfie they took to let the government and law enforcement actually protect people. 



Risyth said:


> @CTK: ...yet the moment you say anything about terroristic threats, your ass in hauled in.
> 
> Then again, do we want a 1984 government or PreCrime society anyway?


Well when you're American making those threads you don't always get hauled in. And these are terrorist threats. The whole goal they have is to terrorize women into giving them ass.


----------



## Risyth (May 29, 2014)

Depends on where you make them. Any very popular posting site will net you a high chance of conviction.

And I meant "terroristic" threats as in...well, it should be self-explanatory.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Depends on where you make them. Any very popular posting site will net you a high chance of conviction.
> 
> And I meant "terroristic" threats as in...well, it should be self-explanatory.



As in Arabs posting online? Ah, I get you. 

I mean it depends on what you say when you say it. A threat where someone is going to blow up a skyscraper is a bit more serious than one dude with a gun. That's the kind of thing that needs to be really jumped on right off the bat.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Then again, do we want a 1984 government or PreCrime society anyway? Like Mael said.



Who...the fuck...cares?

We've already created an environment where kids and teens and twentysomethings are posting their desires for mass murder and people are just thinking oh well it's just them expressing themselves.  I mean we're already going after YT vids and written texts about people who'd wish Obama was killed.  Why not do it for those wishing their class blew up or that they'd be shot like deer?

If it meant that my future kids would be less at risk from a brooding wannabe killer, by all means, survey the fuck outta the kids. 

Better safe than sorry...and don't give me that Ben Franklin bullshit.  Benny would've never thought about the internet or school shootings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

Mael said:


> Who...the fuck...cares?
> 
> We've already created an environment where kids and teens and twentysomethings are posting their desires for mass murder and people are just thinking oh well it's just them expressing themselves.  I mean we're already going after YT vids and written texts about people who'd wish Obama was killed.  Why not do it for those wishing their class blew up or that they'd be shot like deer?
> 
> ...



Basically this. I mean if I go on you tube and post something that's copyright infringement I can get in trouble. But talking about gang rape or shooting people because I can't get laid and even planning a manifesto is okay? 

The problem with this idea of 1984 is that it is a book about a situation that it paints as bad. Of course there will be no second side to the story. There isn't anything in the book pointing to what happens in a world where there is total freedom. 1984 has the same issue as Atlas Shrugged. It's written by someone trying to prove a point. 

If fear of the government is bad and used to control the people; why isn't it just as bad when there's fear of the actions of others? I don't want to get shot because some guy can't get laid or because some guy hates gays and thinks that anyone he sees is encouraging gays by not doing anything. If he says this stuff behind closed doors and starts planning to do it put a bullet in him and let him be dead.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2014)

Muh freedumbs.

See people always confuse the right to voice your most malicious thoughts that if conducted would really break some serious laws as something you can do without consequence.

Fuck your freedumbs, kids.  If you want to write your manifesto about how you'd shoot girls for not going on dates with you, your ass deserves to be locked up.  If you want to write or blog about how you're going to physically maim, like scarring, one of your fellow girls because you want to establish some pecking order...you deserve to be questioned.


----------



## Risyth (May 29, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As in Arabs posting online? Ah, I get you.
> 
> I mean it depends on what you say when you say it. A threat where someone is going to blow up a skyscraper is a bit more serious than one dude with a gun. That's the kind of thing that needs to be really jumped on right off the bat.


Lul.

Oh, well, when you called those threats' being ignored "silly," I thought you meant they should be given the same treatment.



Mael said:


> Who...the fuck...cares?
> 
> We've already created an environment where kids and teens and twentysomethings are posting their desires for mass murder and people are just thinking oh well it's just them expressing themselves.  I mean we're already going after YT vids and written texts about people who'd wish Obama was killed.  Why not do it for those wishing their class blew up or that they'd be shot like deer?
> 
> ...



I thought you were being sarcastic, but I'm not sure anymore....


--So you're serious....


...I initially had an adverse reaction to that......guess I'm a liberal.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wow, buzzwords thrown about without any relevance. any other straws you want to clutch while we're at it?
> 
> back then, you said this:
> 
> ...



yoo know many people would be influenced by the alpha male culture and only few would pull a stunt like this.

that's where the crazy part comes in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

A quote from the article (chat room quote):



> [12:39 PM]: i just want my oneitis to fucking gobble on my dick like the little slut she is
> 
> [12:39 PM]: rape her
> 
> ...


----------



## Risyth (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2014)

I posted one of the more light hearted parts.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Liberals can't have that because of the constitution. They're too scared someone might see a selfie they took to let the government and law enforcement actually protect people.



People get a bit frightened and people should lose the right to privacy?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> People get a bit frightened and people should lose the right to privacy?



Yes, because following up on people talking about mass murders completely strips you of your right to privacy.

Stop being such a dramatic baby.


----------



## Gino (May 30, 2014)

.............


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Don't mind me, just rolling in the irony in this thread.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2014)

I wonder if its their shitty minds, elitistic unreasonably high standards or just double standards that make feminists so bad.

People claim to hate their fellowman and culture so much as if it's the worst thing ever. I'm never going to believe that people hate themselves not only because Rodgers happened so every one of them must shitpost no matter what.

There are stuff so terrible and yet you're not going to lift an eyelid. What's so great about western civilsation? Fatties everywhere, people of absolute bonkers fucking excess and impatience and yet nobody is screaming WORST LIFE EVER.

No, I'd never believe people would actually TOLERATE on a fair note come here just so they can shitpost about muh feelings.

Because you didn't criticize something, you criticize your own perceptions. Simply because you don't like something, you willingly call it shit, while ignoring everything else.

The person, their accomplishments, fuck them. I don't like what they think, it triggers my feelings, I don't like these people. Poorly written shit simply because you didn't like it or don't pay attention to the world around you because you wouldn't have liked them from the beginning.

But the most funny about of it, is that all of this is just the basics that every retard use as they want them, it doesn't matter if they like something or not. If it's the enemy then every tiny detail should be used, to call something shit.

If this is a friend, every single shit is a gift from God, only heretics and damned would claim otherwise.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, because following up on people talking about mass murders completely strips you of your right to privacy.
> 
> Stop being such a dramatic baby.



The irony here is that you're the one who would fit the criteria for being dramatic.

Essentially what happened was: you found a forum/chatroom where people express certain opinions > you get frightened > assume _everyone's_ the right to privacy must be infringed because _one_ person is frightened.

That's not going to pass as reasonable.

If anything the way American policing is conducted should be looked at: *they* believed nothing was wrong with Elliot despite the fact they were well aware of his views depicting his views. 

A stronger argument would be that if law and order was conducted a bit more rigorously in cases like that, this shooting wouldn't have happened. Far stronger than stripping people's right to privacy over the fears of a single poster.


----------



## HolyHands (May 30, 2014)

I think it's more of an issue that the authorities didn't take action on this kid despite displaying crystal clear signs of mental illness and desire to carry his threats out.

I mean, the right to privacy is important, but I see no issue with cops stepping in when lives are being threatened. What I don't understand is how a random teenager gets jailed for making a obvious troll threat on League of Legends, yet a guy with a history of severe mental health issues and a constant stream of death/violence threats gets looked over. Some major oversight went on here. Kid should have honestly been sent to a mental asylum when he was 10.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 30, 2014)

Lmao. The crackpots have come out in full force. Read the comments for some epic lols. 

[YOUTUBE]FfTPIMb2V1g[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]2e6nRx3DpD8[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]jYoYFwWhZTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keile (May 31, 2014)

I'm reading up on this guy. He is a lot of racist entitlement. He's so special and superior he fucking killed himself!


----------



## Mael (May 31, 2014)

^Thus, he's an entitled cunt with some serious issues...or rather he WAS.  I have no pity for the little shit.


----------



## Keile (May 31, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Though you're presuming, I never said he committed the crimes because of his Asperger's. This condition was diagnosed extremely early, as I said in the post you quoted. He was a psychopath who should've been tested again, prior to purchasing all of those rounds. Even if he didn't, this test should've been run on the buyer's entire family, before they obtained the weapon.
> 
> And if you're trying to compare all of his personally written and online entries to trolls talking about it, that's just no--and you called him a psychopath on this same page.



I am fairly sure I'm correct as pertains to Asperger's and crime rate. I don't know if he was necessarily a clinical psychopath. You'd be surprised at the ramblings of trolls on the internet. I've read writing with worse sentiment than his. Not all people who commit atrocities are insane. Hitler wasn't insane, just twisted.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 31, 2014)

Keile said:


> Why does this thread have so many pages? He looks gay, has delusions of grandeur, lacks empathy for others, and can't even seduce bitches with money and a BMW. Sounds like a few posters here, haha.
> 
> I'm angry this bitchmade loser took other people's lives for his own personal failings. He should have killed himself. Since he has no friends, nobody would really miss him anyway. But he was an attention seeking, entitled psychopathic bitch so he had to do something to get everyone to notice how pathetic he really was.



Wait wait wait wait wait. 

Posters here have money and BMW's? 

Bro tell me who to rob.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 31, 2014)

Keile said:


> I'm reading up on this guy. He is a lot of racist entitlement. He's so special and superior he fucking killed himself!


Yeah, mate, I know. It's almost like he's an Australian. Truly the an hero we deserve.


----------



## Zenith (Jun 6, 2014)

Zenith Rodger said:
			
		

> why has NarutoForums denied me of my due rep
> 
> i am a supreme gentleman
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 6, 2014)

Don't blame it on the sunshine
Don't blame it on the moonlight
Don't blame it on the gun laws
Blame it on the boogie


----------

